# Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince



## Brandt (Jul 29, 2008)

*Synopsis* (from )


> Voldemort is tightening his grip on both the Muggle and wizarding worlds and Hogwarts is no longer the safe haven it once was. Harry suspects that dangers may even lie within the castle, but Dumbledore is more intent upon preparing him for the final battle that he knows is fast approaching. Together they work to find the key to unlock Voldemort's defenses and, to this end, Dumbledore recruits his old friend and colleague, the well-connected and unsuspecting bon vivant Professor Horace Slughorn, whom he believes holds crucial information. Meanwhile, the students are under attack from a very different adversary as teenage hormones rage across the ramparts. Harry finds himself more and more drawn to Ginny, but so is Dean Thomas. And Lavender Brown has decided that Ron is the one for her, only she hadn't counted on Romilda Vane's chocolates! And then there's Hermione, simpering with jealously but determined not to show her feelings. As romance blossoms, one student remains aloof. He is determined to make his mark, albeit a dark one. Love is in the air, but tragedy lies ahead and Hogwarts may never be the same again.



The teaser trailer for the sixth Harry Potter movie was recently released. _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_ is slated for a November 21 release according to Moviefone. The movie looks promising if I'm to judge the teaser.

*480p:* SasukeTheAlmighty
*720p:* SasukeTheAlmighty
*1080p:* SasukeTheAlmighty


----------



## Vangelis (Jul 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwNpg_xj6ck [/YOUTUBE]
The trailers pretty cool but I was hoping it would show more.



(My bad about creating a similar thread, I didnt see yours at the time. Ill ask the someone to remove it).


----------



## Grape (Jul 29, 2008)

Totally.Fuckin.Pumped.

The trailer i saw before TDK, was alot shorter and Dumbledor said something like "I'm sorry Harry, I must ask more of you"....

Anyways....This trailer looks wicked.... Mini-Voldemort is creepy


----------



## masterriku (Jul 29, 2008)

*yawn* for some reason these movie don't interest me like the books did.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 29, 2008)

So its a movie about Voldemort's past?


----------



## Vangelis (Jul 29, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> So its a movie about Voldemort's past?



No, not entirely.

Edit: NVM I take that back. The book wasnt 'entirely' about Voldemorts past but the movie will probably put more emphasis on it then the book.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2008)

the book was pretty boring..until the end

and yes dime..yes it is


----------



## Vangelis (Jul 29, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> the book was pretty boring..until the end
> 
> and yes dime..yes it is



You thought the book was boring? Wow, I thought it was one of the best books out of the 7.


----------



## Grape (Jul 29, 2008)

it WAS one of the best books. the final book was actually pretty boring...until maybe 50% through...


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet, it comes out on my birthday. 

Anyway, trailer looks neato, but I wish they showed us some more.  That shot of Dumbledore (Lol I almost typed 'Gandalf' ) like, surrounded by flames seems cool.

God, it's been too fucking long since I've read these books.  I don't even remember what the hell's going on anymore.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2008)

cool, since last movie the series got more appealing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2008)

ZabuzaDemonGod said:


> You thought the book was boring? Wow, I thought it was one of the best books out the 7.



i guess i was waiting for something interesting to happen..everything in the beginning was predictable and expected..it was until the end..i started going "oh shit"


----------



## colours (Jul 30, 2008)

**


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a feeling this book would be a bit easier to translate to the screen, since half the pages were filler.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that was absolute shit.

Riddle wasn't supposed to be a fucking robot, not especially after Dumbledore just told him of what he really is. How happy he felt knowing that he's unique, different from all the rest. That was important, important for Harry to know what Voldemort is like! But here... ugh. By having film Riddle be emotionless and disturbed, in an attempt to make him look frightening as a child, they just made the entire scene pointless. The entire purpose of the memory, pointless. 

Dumbledore, sounded odd. 

And ugh, the Pensieve isn't a stupid pool of water that you dip your face into.

And wooo, more dancing Voldemort. 

Fucking Yates...

I'll probably still watch this though... just to see how they handle the end bit. Though I'm not hopeful that it's going to be as ridiculously awesome, and extremely sad, as it was in the book... seeing what Yates did to book 5' ending last year.


----------



## Mia (Jul 30, 2008)

cant wait to the movie 

chibi Tom looks awesome <3


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 30, 2008)

Trailer looks good


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

Last movie was disappointing. It was supposed to be action packed and with character development, and it failed in all departments.

I hope they don't fuck this one up, and I don't remember Tom being that emotionless in the book


----------



## ethereal (Jul 30, 2008)

OMFG can't wait  the trailer looks awesome  and I love little tom pek


----------



## Angelus (Jul 30, 2008)

Like all the Harry Potter Trailers, this one too looks awesome. I just hope they won't screw it up, like they did with GoF and OotP.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice Trailer! can't wait for the movie


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2008)

My mom will be exctied to see this. 

Eh', I don't really care myself though.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 30, 2008)

I would love if they made something like an anime series of Harry Potter with all the details, the movies are too much summarized, interesting to see but not even near of what i desire!


----------



## rideg32 (Jul 30, 2008)

I always find the books to be better in my opinion but i still watch the movies, hopefully this one will be better than the others.


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

Rock_Lee said:


> Like all the Harry Potter Trailers, this one too looks awesome. I just hope they won't screw it up, like they did with GoF and OotP.



Goblet of Fire was actually good compared with the Order of the Phoenix.
Now, Prisioner of Azkabahn was bad...


----------



## Mori (Jul 30, 2008)

The trailer looks really interesting, but I'm not going to get my hopes up. I remember getting excited about the GoF trailer and the movie wasn't that great. :/

Felix: I agree about OOTP, just watching 5-10 minutes of it was horrible enough.


----------



## Brandt (Jul 30, 2008)

Just remember that this is a _teaser_ trailer; the full trailer has yet to be released. That being said, the Harry Potter books are not books easily translated to films; however, I'm keeping my hopes up for this one. The direction (atmosphere and style) seems markedly different than the previous movies. I'll be waiting for the full trailer before deciding if I'll watch this in theatres.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 30, 2008)

This one looks good, little Tom lol he is so fuckin evil


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2008)

Felix said:


> Goblet of Fire was actually good compared with the Order of the Phoenix.
> Now, Prisioner of Azkabahn was bad...



1.PoA
2.OotP
3.GoF
4.PS/SS
5.CoS

PoA and Ootp actually stood up well as films, the others were just advertisements for the books.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Jul 30, 2008)

there arnt many movies that can do the books justice. im glad that their making the half blood prince into 2 parts, that way they can fit more into the movies. bc we allll know that they leave a lot of shit out on the movies. but im really excited. i love the harry potter series and im gonna be sad when its over. i have not read a book that appealed to me as the harry potter books have


----------



## Vangelis (Jul 30, 2008)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> there arnt many movies that can do the books justice. im glad that their making the *half blood prince* into 2 parts, that way they can fit more into the movies. bc we allll know that they leave a lot of shit out on the movies. but im really excited. i love the harry potter series and im gonna be sad when its over. i have not read a book that appealed to me as the harry potter books have



You mean the Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Cero (Jul 30, 2008)

I spazzed when i heard the trailer came up on AOL. I'ma huge fan pek

Gotta get my tickets :3


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my god.
This seriously looks really good.

I can't wait.​


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, interesting. I'll most likely see this one just as I have the other five. Oh, and the link to the trailer froze my browser.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm already beginning to hate this movie.

Just the scene with the little riddle puts me off. You should be able to see some hints of insanity in his eyes and actions instead of this flat thing we see in the trailer.


----------



## Brandt (Jul 31, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> I'm already beginning to hate this movie.
> 
> Just the scene with the little riddle puts me off. You should be able to see some hints of insanity in his eyes and actions instead of this flat thing we see in the trailer.



I take it as the complete opposite. Young Tom's lack of emotion, in my opinion, depicts his mental state--that of someone who is unhinged. It's perfect. It gives him that "psychotic" feel.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 31, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Wow, that was absolute shit.
> 
> Riddle wasn't supposed to be a fucking robot, not especially after Dumbledore just told him of what he really is. How happy he felt knowing that he's unique, different from all the rest. That was important, important for Harry to know what Voldemort is like! But here... ugh. By having film Riddle be emotionless and disturbed, in an attempt to make him look frightening as a child, they just made the entire scene pointless. The entire purpose of the memory, pointless.
> 
> ...



Riddle lead a pretty disturbing life as a child.....so in my book, young riddle for the movie is on spot. Besides, it would take someone criminally insane to be happy about being a parselmouth that can do horrible things to people. second of all, dumbledore doesnt really sound all that different from when the actor started playing him for 3 4 and 5. Also, if i remember correctly, the pensieve WAS a little pool of water, because i remember harry put his face into it in goblet of fire and he was at the barty crouch Jr trial......Other than that, definitely a movie i must see this year, since ive seen all the other ones on their opening days.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 15, 2008)

You guys I just saw news on MuggleNet that this movie has been pushed back all the way to *July 17, 2009!*

This is insane. I can't put into words as to how pissed off I am. 

I'm seriously not kidding. Here's proof:

Hi.

They release a teaser trailer and everything....and then they do THIS. Geez. You'd think they'd be better organized than that.

I can't believe that I'm going to have to wait almost another whole YEAR for this movie to come out now. Hell, I'll have my birthday(July 12) again before it comes out now! 

I think this is just insane and so unfair. I'd been looking forward more to this movie than any other movie so far this year. The Harry Potter movies are always a big deal to me. I dress up for them when they come out. For that reason also, a November release date would have been better considering that those robes are quite hot. I'd rather dress up for a release in colder weather. *sigh* The middle of July is the hottest time of the year....mind you I've dressed up for it before in the last summer release date. It's just annoying.

I feel like they've screwed us over. I mean, it's not like they're just moving it back by a month or 2. Noooo....they're moving it back by over half a year past it's original scheduled release date! :S They're moving it back by 9 months!


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2008)

I lol'd and don't really give a darn.

The film's shit anyway. They fucked up young Riddle, and Gambon's really gaytard his portrayal of Dumbledore. 

So they could go ahead and push this even back to 2020 and really, won't care at all. Just like how they don't care about staying true to the characterization and certain things as written in the book.

This film = for the lulz and money, to them.

So, lols have fun waiting for next July fagets.


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 15, 2008)

I think WB is just being little greedy"bi***hes"!! 
Why whould you wait till next summer to release the damn movie!! They think that waiting till next summer will make the movie a big hit, but to be honest their just pissing off their fans who've been waiting for the movie to come out since April. Gosh their so stupid why can't they stick to the original date like they advertised. Im sure that the movie will become a big hit like the others even if it wasn't realesed during the Summer.

I just found out this morning on the internet! gee what was WB thinking..


----------



## Kamina (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm a fan of all the books and films so I'll be going to see it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 17, 2009)

The latest trailer for the movie is out
By this thing

It looks epic but with a PG rating I think this is going to let us down. Again.

PG?!?!?!


----------



## Vanity (Apr 17, 2009)

I heard that the release date has been moved up by 2 days......big deal. XD


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 17, 2009)

It looks awesome , can't wait pek

PG...?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

PG for this one? What're they gonna do about Sectusempra, the Inferi in the Cave, the fact that the grandfather-figure gets murdered, Bill's wounds from the attack, Ron's frequent make-out sessions with Lavender and all the other stuff that should be getting it a 12?

The movies got progressively better as the age and the general darkness got higher, same with the books. I'm guessing this is going to suck. May not draw in the biggest box office crowd either. Just a hunch on the second one.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2009)

THIS MOVIE *WAS* SUPPOSED TO COME OUT ON MY BIRTHDAY AND I AM STILL BITTER ABOUT IT.



anyway, still gonna see it.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> PG for this one? What're they gonna do about Sectusempra, the Inferi in the Cave, the fact that the grandfather-figure gets murdered, Bill's wounds from the attack, Ron's frequent make-out sessions with Lavender and all the other stuff that should be getting it a 12?
> 
> The movies got progressively better as the age and the general darkness got higher, same with the books. I'm guessing this is going to suck. May not draw in the biggest box office crowd either. Just a hunch on the second one.



Yeah PG for this just seems weird since it's suppose to be darker than the other ones before it, and those ones have a higher rating than this one.

It just makes me wonder what they must have cut out. -_-


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't really have high expectations for this movie after watching the last few... but I'm still gonna see through the whole series and watch it anyway.


----------



## Avix (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah - Dumbledore' Finally straightened his greasy 'Gambon' hair, 
Richard Harris hair was very, very straight, but When gambon took 
over, the hair became all matted & wiry ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 17, 2009)

the new trailer is so awesome


----------



## Sen (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm so excited for this movie 

I've been waiting since the ending of the last movie  

I've loved the 4th and 5th movies, so I'm sure this one will be epic too


----------



## Vanity (Apr 17, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> the new trailer is so awesome



Yeah, I like the Draco scenes. I just hope it's as good as it looks in that trailer. It's just hard for me to picture it being really good when it's rated PG since it makes me wonder what they must have removed.



Sen said:


> I'm so excited for this movie
> 
> I've been waiting since the ending of the last movie
> 
> I've loved the 4th and 5th movies, so I'm sure this one will be epic too



Yeah, I'm excited too. I'm going to dress up for it like I have been doing since 2005.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 17, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> I'll probably still watch this though... just to see how they handle the end bit. Though I'm not hopeful that it's going to be as ridiculously awesome, and extremely sad, as it was in the book... seeing what Yates did to book 5' ending last year.


That was my biggest gripe with the last movie...even moreso than GoF's movie ending:  the raw emotion and gravity of the situation was never conveyed...not even "conveyed incorrectly", but just...not at *all*.  Harry went ape shit on Dumbledore and his office at the end of _Order of the Phoenix_ until he couldn't feel anymore, and then the gravity of the Prophecy added more weight to the story.  None of that stuff was seen in the film.

That stuff was missing, and I think it might be again in this one, though, one might ask "with the way it ended, how could it not be similar?"...

...and my simple answer to that is "Harry and Dumbledore hadn't been that 'close' since _Chamber of Secrets_, to be honest"...


----------



## Toby (Apr 17, 2009)

Eh, I must admit I've not paid much attention to the Half-Blood Prince due to the last disappointments. I'm hoping though, really, that they'll find some sort of compromise on how to sum up the story, because they won't be able to plot what they want to convey, namely the love-story, with what we want, namely the whole story.

One settles for compromises on these things in order to not be too upset. 

Oh, and the People's Socialist Workers Party would appreciate the support in the Café Election!


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't wait to see this movie. The only thing I am disappointed in was that they cut the Battle of Hogwarts and the funeral out of the movie (something about how "to "[avoid] repetition" with the upcoming Deathly Hallows movie"). That part of the book was so interesting and I hate how its not gonna be in the movie. Oh well, at least I like how Draco will play a bigger role in the movie seeing as he is my favorite character.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this one, I will definitely be watching it.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2009)

Not going to watch it, even though HBP is my favourite in the series. The only HP movies I'd watched are 1 and 3, when they're shown on tv, and they both suck. Can't compare to the books at all. I may even think the movies could've turned some potential readers away from the books. They really do the brilliant books a great injustice.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 18, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Not going to watch it, even though HBP is my favourite in the series. The only HP movies I'd watched are 1 and 3, when they're shown on tv, and they both suck. Can't compare to the books at all. I may even think the movies could've turned some potential readers away from the books. They really do the brilliant books a great injustice.



It's true that they don't compare in quality at all to the books....however I still enjoy an excuse to dress up in my Slytherin outfit. XD Also, Draco looks pretty good in the movie.


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought the movies did great in bringing the HP novels to the big screen.

It keeps the material but makes the movies its own thing. It's a different medium, some things in the novel can't be expressed as easily with pictures and sound.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> I thought the movies did great in bringing the HP novels to the big screen.
> 
> It keeps the material but makes the movies its own thing. It's a different medium, some things in the novel can't be expressed as easily with pictures and sound.



I do admit that it'd be very hard for them to make a movie that has everything in it that's in the books. Books can always be really detailed....movies, not so much. The movie would be very long if everything was included.

There are some cuts they sometimes make that I don't like, but I agree that I don't think the movies suck. They are still fun enough. I like the books better but I wouldn't personally go as far as to say the movies totally suck.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 18, 2009)

Kumiko-chan said:


> I can't wait to see this movie. The only thing I am disappointed in was that they cut the Battle of Hogwarts and the funeral out of the movie (something about how "to "[avoid] repetition" with the upcoming Deathly Hallows movie"). That part of the book was so interesting and I hate how its not gonna be in the movie. Oh well, at least I like how Draco will play a bigger role in the movie seeing as he is my favorite character.



What!?!

I hope this isn't true. How the hell can you leave out his funeral and the battle of Hogwarts?

That's probably the entire reason for the story, what the hell is Drako going to do in the entire movie then, sit around in the room and wank?


----------



## Angelus (Apr 18, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> PG for this one? *What're they gonna do about Sectusempra*, the Inferi in the Cave, the fact that the grandfather-figure gets murdered, Bill's wounds from the attack, Ron's frequent make-out sessions with Lavender and all the other stuff that should be getting it a 12?
> 
> The movies got progressively better as the age and the general darkness got higher, same with the books. I'm guessing this is going to suck. May not draw in the biggest box office crowd either. Just a hunch on the second one.



I just hope they won't mess this scene up, it's one of the most powerful parts in the whole HP series, 'cause it's so intense.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 18, 2009)

Kumiko-chan said:


> I can't wait to see this movie. The only thing I am disappointed in was that they cut the Battle of Hogwarts and the funeral out of the movie (something about how "to "[avoid] repetition" with the upcoming Deathly Hallows movie"). That part of the book was so interesting and I hate how its not gonna be in the movie. Oh well, at least I like how Draco will play a bigger role in the movie seeing as he is my favorite character.



Haha, what?! 
Now I know for sure this movie is going to suck. Maybe even more than the last one.
The only really good Harry Potter films that had the feeling of the books to them were the first two. 3 and 4 were pretty cool too but it wasn't really 'Harry Potter' imo.

Part 5 sucked in so many ways, and now I read this I don't have any hope for this one either.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2009)

They left out the whole battle and the funeral?

Definitely not worth watching, then...kinda sad.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> What!?!
> 
> I hope this isn't true. How the hell can you leave out his funeral and the battle of Hogwarts?
> 
> That's probably the entire reason for the story, what the hell is Drako going to do in the entire movie then, sit around in the room and wank?





Told you. The script writers have an incredible knack for leaving out the most interesting parts and turning a great story into a yawnfest. I knew this since the first movie. They omitted the whole Norbert part and some others I can't remember right now. It pissed me off so much, I never got around to watch CoS.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 18, 2009)

Kumiko-chan said:


> I can't wait to see this movie. *The only thing I am disappointed in was that they cut the Battle of Hogwarts and the funeral out of the movie *(something about how "to "[avoid] repetition" with the upcoming Deathly Hallows movie"). That part of the book was so interesting and I hate how its not gonna be in the movie. Oh well, at least I like how Draco will play a bigger role in the movie seeing as he is my favorite character.




Wait...what the hell, those were importent to the book, so are they just going to, end it with Dumbledore falling off the tower...because that doesn't make sense at all.

Speaking of things omitted. Is Bill supposed to be in this one.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 18, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Wait...what the hell, those were importent to the book, so are they just going to, end it with Dumbledore falling off the tower...because that doesn't make sense at all.
> 
> Speaking of things omitted. Is Bill supposed to be in this one.



I've also heard that they plan to cut out that fight in Hogwarts at the end, yeah. So it's probably true.

Apparently it's because the last book also has a fight in Hogwarts at the end and they think it's too much the 'same'. 

As for Bill, no idea really.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 18, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I've also heard that they plan to cut out that fight in Hogwarts at the end, yeah. So it's probably true.
> 
> Apparently it's because the last book also has a fight in Hogwarts at the end and they think it's too much the 'same'.
> 
> As for Bill, no idea really.



But why though, it's an importent part of the book (the fight not Bill, but we still kinda need him in this movie.) and it doesn't make any sense to cut it out, I mean I know it's really not all that long, but is it to much to just get a few glimpses of it.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 18, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> But why though, it's an importent part of the book (the fight not Bill, but we still kinda need him in this movie.) and it doesn't make any sense to cut it out, I mean I know it's really not all that long, but is it to much to just get a few glimpses of it.



Well as far as I know, the reason that it would be like the last book is the reason why they cut it out. :S So yeah, that is the reason. -_-

I know, it's a really important part of the book but I guess they feel that Hogwarts being invaded is the most dramatic thing ever and that therefore it should only happen in the last book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 18, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well as far as I know, the reason that it would be like the last book is the reason why they cut it out. :S So yeah, that is the reason. -_-
> 
> I know, it's a really important part of the book but I guess they feel that Hogwarts being invaded is the most dramatic thing ever and that therefore it should only happen in the last book.



I guess they don't realize they kinda need it....

Speaking of missing characters, I know they've been able to write out Dobby's appearences so far from the books, but it's getting to the point that they're going to need to bring him back again (They're going to need someone to rescue the trio from Malfoy Manor afterall)


----------



## Vanity (Apr 18, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I guess they don't realize they kinda need it....
> 
> Speaking of missing characters, I know they've been able to write out Dobby's appearences so far from the books, but it's getting to the point that they're going to need to bring him back again (They're going to need someone to rescue the trio from Malfoy Manor afterall)



Yeah unless they just figure out some way to have some other character rescue them. -_-


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 18, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah unless they just figure out some way to have some other character rescue them. -_-




Well it would have to be a character that would either know they'd been taken (No fucking way...) or someone that Harry could call...which brings us down to Kreacher, who I guess could be a fine Dobby substitute. But the problem with Kreacher coming to save them, is that he's isn't free, he still serves the Black family, and if told to stop by Bellatrix he will...so yeah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Told you. The script writers have an incredible knack for leaving out the most interesting parts and turning a great story into a yawnfest. I knew this since the first movie. They omitted the whole Norbert part and some others I can't remember right now. It pissed me off so much, I never got around to watch CoS.



Well, to be fair, the movies end up pretty long. It's hard to keep alot of that stuff in. I thought Part 4, which was the only one I'd consider to be really good, was somewhat of a mess because there was too much story for one movie.

Then the Deathly Hollows is turning into 2 movies.........


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

> Well it would have to be a character that would either know they'd been taken (No fucking way...) or someone that Harry could call...which brings us down to Kreacher, who I guess could be a fine Dobby substitute. But the problem with Kreacher coming to save them, is that he's isn't free, he still serves the Black family, and if told to stop by Bellatrix he will...so yeah.



Why can't they use Dobby? He isn't bound to Bellatrix he is bound to Harry. He chose to cooperate with Bellatrix in the 5th book but if Harry tells him to do something he has to do it to the best of his ability. 

The Black possessions was passed on to Harry.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, to be fair, the movies end up pretty long. It's hard to keep alot of that stuff in. I thought Part 4, which was the only one I'd consider to be really good, was somewhat of a mess because there was too much story for one movie.
> 
> Then the Deathly Hollows is turning into 2 movies.........



What's bad about long movies?
And look at the last film... thickest book yet shortest film? It felt like a rushed summary of the story.

EDIT:


> *Is it true that the fight scene at the end of the book has been cut from the film?*
> This is true to an extent. The fighting that goes on between the teachers, Professor Dumbledore (Michael Gambon)'s Army, the Order, and the Death Eaters in the background has been cut. However, virtually everything else that happens in those chapters in the book happens in the movie, including the scene in which Harry chases Professor Snape (Alan Rickman), Draco Malfoy (Tom Felton), and the Death Eaters out of the castle.



According to IMDB.
Didn't actually believe untill I read it.  Ugh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> What's bad about long movies?
> And look at the last film... thickest book yet shortest film? It felt like a rushed summary of the story.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Well, my friend, look at the context of these movies. They are ultimately kids movies that slowly evolve into teen movies. I dont mind long movies, but only when it feels like nothing could've been cut out. What made TDK so cool was that it was long but I couldnt think of a scene I'd want out or trimmed down. 

The last movie, which was my least favorite, lacked a structure. The size didn't matter, but the book didn't have a real plot compared to many subplots. The result was an uneven movie.

The previous few movies had one solid plot, with a few subplots thrown in there. Part 5 did not. Hence, it sucked.


----------



## Sen (Apr 19, 2009)

True, I hate how they've been writing out some characters.  At the very least they'll need to put Dobby in for the 7th book unless they cut that entire plotline, which I hope they don't since I thought that was extremely touching in general.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2009)

^Dobby'll have to be back.  JKR actually has final say over the scripts and edits so I'm sure they've figured out a way to reintroduce him without _too_ much issue.  I mean, she's already said that they were originally going to cut Kreacher altogether when he made his first appearance, but she told him that they might regret it later (this is all before TDH came out) so they didn't have a choice but to put him in.  Dobby'll be back sooner or later.

Man, I just watched the trailer again, and I can already tell the part with Snape and Harry seems like it's going to be heartwrenching.  Harry's "Fight back, you coward!" seems so pained already.  And Alan Rickman is just a sexy English badassed to begin with, I'm sure his cold intensity as Snape is going to translate beautifully into that entire sequence, from the tower to the lawns.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 20, 2009)

Personally I've always liked the movies. Sure, the books are better, but I think the movies manage to adapt them pretty well. Of COURSE things has to be cut, and so far, they've included most of the important stuff. The fifth book was the one with most bullshit in my opinion, and I'm glad they cut away alot of it.

The Half-Blood Prince is the movie I look forward to the most this year, and I was PISSED when I heard they pushed back the release date from November to freaking July. The trailer looks SO badass and I can't wait to watch it.

Though that part about cutting the Hogwarts fight seems a bit scary :S


----------



## Vanity (Apr 20, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Personally I've always liked the movies. Sure, the books are better, but I think the movies manage to adapt them pretty well. Of COURSE things has to be cut, and so far, they've included most of the important stuff. The fifth book was the one with most bullshit in my opinion, and I'm glad they cut away alot of it.
> 
> The Half-Blood Prince is the movie I look forward to the most this year, and I was PISSED when I heard they pushed back the release date from November to freaking July. The trailer looks SO badass and I can't wait to watch it.
> 
> Though that part about cutting the Hogwarts fight seems a bit scary :S



Yeah I don't mind how much they cut out of the 5th one really. I thought that book was one of the most boring ones in the series, although it was still good. It just had a lot of less important stuff.

Anyway, yeah I also hated how much they pushed it back.

Now it comes out a few days after my birthday.  And what's annoying is that, since I dress up for the movies.....now that it's coming out in July I'm probably going to get really hot in my outfit.  I remember when one was released in July before and I got really hot in my outfit. LOL. It's better when it comes out during a colder month. July is like the hottest month of the year. Thankfully theatres have air conditioning but still.


----------



## Sen (Apr 20, 2009)

Koi said:


> ^Dobby'll have to be back.  JKR actually has final say over the scripts and edits so I'm sure they've figured out a way to reintroduce him without _too_ much issue.  I mean, she's already said that they were originally going to cut Kreacher altogether when he made his first appearance, but she told him that they might regret it later (this is all before TDH came out) so they didn't have a choice but to put him in.  Dobby'll be back sooner or later.
> 
> Man, I just watched the trailer again, and I can already tell the part with Snape and Harry seems like it's going to be heartwrenching.  Harry's "Fight back, you coward!" seems so pained already.  And Alan Rickman is just a sexy English badassed to begin with, I'm sure his cold intensity as Snape is going to translate beautifully into that entire sequence, from the tower to the lawns.



I remember that about Kreacher, and I'm glad that she does have some input  And yeah, Alan Rickman is probably my favorite adult actor in the movies, he's amazing.  I can't wait to see it.  The 7th should be amazing too.



Ziko said:


> Personally I've always liked the movies. Sure, the books are better, but I think the movies manage to adapt them pretty well. Of COURSE things has to be cut, and so far, they've included most of the important stuff. The fifth book was the one with most bullshit in my opinion, and I'm glad they cut away alot of it.
> 
> The Half-Blood Prince is the movie I look forward to the most this year, and I was PISSED when I heard they pushed back the release date from November to freaking July. The trailer looks SO badass and I can't wait to watch it.
> 
> Though that part about cutting the Hogwarts fight seems a bit scary :S



I agree somewhat, although I hated the 3rd the most because of the drastic changes.   I think they did a good job with the 5th considering how much material they cut.  I personally would have preferred a 3-4 hour movie with more material, but I guess they cut it down for people that don't read the books.  

I know, it's so far and it's already done   I don't get why they're cutting all of the fight, will it happen and they'll just not show?  Since it seems weird that all the others would just be excluded.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I don't mind how much they cut out of the 5th one really. I thought that book was one of the most boring ones in the series, although it was still good. It just had a lot of less important stuff.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I also hated how much they pushed it back.
> 
> Now it comes out a few days after my birthday.  And what's annoying is that, since I dress up for the movies.....now that it's coming out in July I'm probably going to get really hot in my outfit.  I remember when one was released in July before and I got really hot in my outfit. LOL. It's better when it comes out during a colder month. July is like the hottest month of the year. Thankfully theatres have air conditioning but still.



I guess it depends on your focus really.  My favorites were the 3rd and 5th because of the background story so I loved those, but some people prefer the other books.  The 4th was pretty amazing too because it really made a good midpoint in the series.  

Will you just dress as a random Slytherin?  But yeah, it sucks if it's too hot   I can't wait for the Midnight premiere


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2009)

Sen said:


> I remember that about Kreacher, and I'm glad that she does have some input  And yeah, Alan Rickman is probably my favorite adult actor in the movies, he's amazing.  I can't wait to see it.  The 7th should be amazing too.



Rickman and Maggie Smith are I think my two favorites in the entire film series. :3  Snape was a character high up on my list, and McG is one of my top five, definitely.  Rickman and Smith definitely fit their characters wonderfully, even if they don't fit the book descriptions perfectly.  I'm hoping McG's character gets a little bigger in this movie, since she's been.. largely absent from the more recent ones.  okay and maybe because i ship snapexmcg for no reason


----------



## Vanity (Apr 20, 2009)

Sen said:


> I guess it depends on your focus really.  My favorites were the 3rd and 5th because of the background story so I loved those, but some people prefer the other books.  The 4th was pretty amazing too because it really made a good midpoint in the series.
> 
> Will you just dress as a random Slytherin?  But yeah, it sucks if it's too hot   I can't wait for the Midnight premiere



Yeah I'll be a random Slytherin. XD Green is the best colour on me out of the 4 houses(I have blonde hair and green(slightly gray) eyes so it looks good). lol. I mean and green is my fav colour anyway. o_O Followed by yellow(and lol, my sister has a Hufflepuff outfit).

Here's a pic from 2005 of me in my costume...lol...this was just after I got it:

SD

Without the robe:

SD

So yeah. lol. Those robes do get seriously hot though in the summer.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2009)

i cant wait to see this movie


i was not so excited but after the last trailer, it looks so fucking epic XD


i love snape :B


----------



## Vanity (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah the last trailer was really good....and that unicorn tapestry I saw in the background at one part....so familar. o_O

I love unicorns by the way.


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

Koi said:


> Rickman and Maggie Smith are I think my two favorites in the entire film series. :3  Snape was a character high up on my list, and McG is one of my top five, definitely.  Rickman and Smith definitely fit their characters wonderfully, even if they don't fit the book descriptions perfectly.  I'm hoping McG's character gets a little bigger in this movie, since she's been.. largely absent from the more recent ones.  okay and maybe because i ship snapexmcg for no reason



That's true, her actor is perfect too.  I think they did a pretty good job with casting.  Haha, that would be an amusing couple   But yeah, I like her acting, although I suppose she probably won't be in the movies as much as the books since a lot of the classroom scenes get cut ;<



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I'll be a random Slytherin. XD Green is the best colour on me out of the 4 houses(I have blonde hair and green(slightly gray) eyes so it looks good). lol. I mean and green is my fav colour anyway. o_O Followed by yellow(and lol, my sister has a Hufflepuff outfit).
> 
> Here's a pic from 2005 of me in my costume...lol...this was just after I got it:
> 
> ...



Cool   So you just bought one online then?  It's always fun to see people who dress up to the Midnight Premiere, a few people where I live do that as well.  

Hopefully you won't have to wait outside for too long ;__; 



Jeαnne said:


> i cant wait to see this movie
> 
> i was not so excited but after the last trailer, it looks so fucking epic XD
> 
> i love snape :B



I know pek 

Sirius is my favorite character, but I prefer Snape in the movies 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah the last trailer was really good....and that unicorn tapestry I saw in the background at one part....so familar. o_O
> 
> I love unicorns by the way.



They are so pretty   I loved the way they created the hypogriffs too, it ended up looking pretty cool.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 22, 2009)

Sen said:


> That's true, her actor is perfect too.  I think they did a pretty good job with casting.  Haha, that would be an amusing couple   But yeah, I like her acting, although I suppose she probably won't be in the movies as much as the books since a lot of the classroom scenes get cut ;<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I actually had it custom made to my size so it was really expensive but I don't buy stuff like that very often.

And lol....I like Draco.....Draco is very hot. 

Anyway even though I dress up, I don't generally go to the midnight show. LOL. I'm not sure if I have ever been to the midnight show honestly but I tend to go on the first day.


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I actually had it custom made to my size so it was really expensive but I don't buy stuff like that very often.
> 
> And lol....I like Draco.....Draco is very hot.
> 
> Anyway even though I dress up, I don't generally go to the midnight show. LOL. I'm not sure if I have ever been to the midnight show honestly but I tend to go on the first day.



Oh wow, that sounds amazing.  Did you just find someone online?  

Haha, that's true   I wonder how big his role will be in the 6th movie since even in the book most of his scenes weren't really shown.  

Oh, I see, so you'll go the afternoon of the first day?  Pretty much all the theaters were I live have a midnight showing   It's kind of fun since during the summer.  Although I had a friend go to the 3rd one and then I think she had to skip school the next day


----------



## Vanity (Apr 22, 2009)

Sen said:


> Oh wow, that sounds amazing.  Did you just find someone online?
> 
> Haha, that's true   I wonder how big his role will be in the 6th movie since even in the book most of his scenes weren't really shown.
> 
> Oh, I see, so you'll go the afternoon of the first day?  Pretty much all the theaters were I live have a midnight showing   It's kind of fun since during the summer.  Although I had a friend go to the 3rd one and then I think she had to skip school the next day



Yeah these people made it:

latest drawing

 I let them use some pics of myself in it on their site for a while too in order to show the outfit(not sure if they are still using them). lol.

Anyway yeah either afternoon or evening of the first day. I'm probably going to go with some friends so I have to find out what times work best for them too.

lol. It comes out a few days after my birthday.


----------



## Sen (Apr 22, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah these people made it:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Cool   And yeah, your picture is in the Harry Potter section still   They look like a pretty cool site.  

That's true.  I just can't wait, it's kind of sad since the movie has been done for months and now we're just waiting. 

Doing anything special for your bday? 

Also, what is Thursday, July 12, 1984?  I've been wondering for awhile now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah the last trailer was really good....and that unicorn tapestry I saw in the background at one part....so familar. o_O
> 
> I love unicorns by the way.



My mom has that exact same thing in her bedroom.


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2009)

I belive it's from The Hunt of the Unicorn. Link removed


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2009)

Sen said:


> That's true, her actor is perfect too.  I think they did a pretty good job with casting.  Haha, that would be an amusing couple   But yeah, I like her acting, although I suppose she probably won't be in the movies as much as the books since a lot of the classroom scenes get cut ;<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahah so we have the same taste! sirius was my fave in the book 


but the difference is that snape was too...hard to choose XD

but in the movie i really prefer snape


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 22, 2009)

My kid loves Harry Potter so no matter what we will end up seeing it. With that said it looks good so I enjoy it.


----------



## Sen (Apr 23, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> My mom has that exact same thing in her bedroom.





Koi said:


> I belive it's from The Hunt of the Unicorn. [Delete]



That's so cool, so they used that in the movie?   /doesn'tpaythatmuchattention 



Jeαnne said:


> ahah so we have the same taste! sirius was my fave in the book
> 
> but the difference is that snape was too...hard to choose XD
> 
> but in the movie i really prefer snape



Excellent taste   I wish JKR would've written more about the backstory with Sirius, James, Snape, Lily, etc. 

Yeah, I think Gary Oldman is a good actor, but I guess I just didn't really like his scenes as much.  Alan Rickman just fits Snape so perfectly.  

I usually don't like when the HP movies add extra non-book scenes, but so far I've loved all the ones with Snape like in the 4th when Ron/Harry are trying to find dates and he is watching over them  



T7 Bateman said:


> My kid loves Harry Potter so no matter what we will end up seeing it. With that said it looks good so I enjoy it.



Yay   Have you also read the books?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Figured I'd bump this, seeing as it's coming out so soon.

Hmm... I really do hope that they do this movie right. I know that this was the point in  the book series that the quality started going down, so I am curious to see how it will play out as a film.

Looking forward to watching Snape stomp Harry into the ground at the end though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2009)

I think Order was where the quality went down.

Anyway can't wait, Emma Watson and her dancing eyebrows here I come


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually, that is true. Order is where it first started going down.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 6, 2009)

I just pre-ordered my tickets yesterday. I'm going to see it on the first day....not the midnight showing though.



Sen said:


> Also, what is Thursday, July 12, 1984?  I've been wondering for awhile now.



It's my birthday.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Snape kills Dumbledore




Should be exciting.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

sethblodia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, I think everyone knows that by now.


----------



## Z (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking forward to this. The 4th trailer looked epic.


----------



## Leah (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah I think it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2009)

Latest trailer is the best trailer 

I can't wait to see Snape's big scene or Dumbledore come out the closet


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 7, 2009)

Trailer made it look awesome.

Not sure if I'll see it in theaters, I usually wait for DVD or HBO before I watch Harry Potter films.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 7, 2009)

it looks like it's gonna be real dark ...and that's my kind of movie


----------



## Vanity (Jul 7, 2009)

killinspree42099 said:


> it looks like it's gonna be real dark ...and that's my kind of movie



Still, it got a PG rating right?

I do hope it's dark and scary enough like it should be.

By the way, you guys know the Draco poster for this movie?

It's hot. LOL. I want one.


----------



## Z (Jul 7, 2009)

The scenes I'm looking forward to was when Snape said "it's over" and when Harry called Snape a coward.

And also as a side note, does anyone think the actor for Dumbledore, Micheal Gambon is a bit strict when he plays Dumbledore?


----------



## Muse (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm ridiculously excited for this  


Already got my midnight premier tics and everything


----------



## Vanity (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow. I really want to see it and all but I'm not going to the midnight show, mostly because if I did I'd end up going alone.


----------



## Sakura15 (Jul 7, 2009)

Im a huge fan of Harry Potter and I can't wait for the release.


----------



## Muse (Jul 7, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow. I really want to see it and all but I'm not going to the midnight show, mostly because if I did I'd end up going alone.



 I'm forcing my friends to go


----------



## Vanity (Jul 7, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I'm forcing my friends to go



Well I could try to force mine, considering how my birthday is pretty close to when the movie comes out but I don't feel like forcing people to do things.


----------



## Roy (Jul 7, 2009)

Ill watch it on DVD.


----------



## Muse (Jul 7, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I could try to force mine, considering how my birthday is pretty close to when the movie comes out but I don't feel like forcing people to do things.



@.@ You make me feel guilty....technically i'm only forcing one friend, the others want to see the movie, im just not sure if their first choice would've been midnight lol


----------



## Vanity (Jul 7, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> @.@ You make me feel guilty....technically i'm only forcing one friend, the others want to see the movie, im just not sure if their first choice would've been midnight lol



lol. I'm not trying to make you feel bad.  If they really didn't want to go they'd still say no. XD

But yeah, I know that some of my friends have to work the next day and stuff. I wouldn't want them to be tired for their jobs.


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ill watch it on DVD.



You bastard why?


----------



## Trism (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm going to see it in theatres. I'm hoping for he best. A lot of times the trailer has over-hyped the movie.


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You bastard why?



Not a fan of the series..saw the first movie in the dentist and the rest with my friend who has the movies..I only watched it cause he made me


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> saw the first movie in the dentist



Good god, dentist appointments are horrible enough to start with...


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Good god, dentist appointments are horrible enough to start with...





I thought it was alright..well I only saw it that one time and I was about oh I dont know how young I was when it was out in DVD so yeah...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 8, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> And also as a side note, does anyone think the actor for Dumbledore, Micheal Gambon is a bit strict when he plays Dumbledore?



He sucks massive balls compared to Richard Harris.
Michael Gambon isn't Dumbledore, he does a terrible job and it just doesn't feel like the Dumbledore from the books. Not even in the slightest.


----------



## Utz (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't wait for this, especially after that last trailer. Going to the midnight show, so excited .


----------



## Z (Jul 8, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> He sucks massive balls compared to Richard Harris.
> Michael Gambon isn't Dumbledore, he does a terrible job and it just doesn't feel like the Dumbledore from the books. Not even in the slightest.



Yeah I agree with you. I hope he can at least do good in this film seeing as how he plays the biggest role in this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2009)

So I just watched the trailer. Apparently #4.

Good special effects, but this is most likely gonna be a shit film.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 8, 2009)

I hope it's good because now I'm most likely going to get pulled into seeing it a 2nd time with some of my other friends who can't go with me on the Wednesday.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2009)

You already saw it? 

If it's been released, there must be online leaks somewhere. Anyone?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2009)

Gonna see it probably the week after release. Shit is always massively crowded so rather wait for that to die down.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 8, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> You already saw it?
> 
> If it's been released, there must be online leaks somewhere. Anyone?



No. I mean that I got tickets to see it on Wednesday, the 15th, when it comes out but I have other friends who are going to see it on Saturday after that so I might feel compelled to see it again with them. So I'm saying that I hope it's good since I'm probably going to end up seeing it more than once.

I get to dress up though. Yay.



crazymtf said:


> Gonna see it probably the week after release. Shit is always massively crowded so rather wait for that to die down.



I actually like going when it's packed because I get to show off my costume. 

Hopefully I won't get too hot in it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh. Heh, I guess I'll be waiting a bit longer.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 8, 2009)

I just started reading the books for the first time (while at work) only 2 nights ago. I'm 116 pages into Azkaban at the moment, and should finish it at work tonight (with enough time to get probably 30 pages into Goblet of Fire). Would like to completely catch up by the 15th, but doubt I will.

Doubt I can see it Wednesday anyways, that'll be a work night.


----------



## Z (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm also reading the books. Just finished Prisoner of Azkaban. Snape was a monster in that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2009)

Ginny Weasley sure has grown up:


----------



## Vanity (Jul 8, 2009)

DominusDeus said:


> I just started reading the books for the first time (while at work) only 2 nights ago. I'm 116 pages into Azkaban at the moment, and should finish it at work tonight (with enough time to get probably 30 pages into Goblet of Fire). Would like to completely catch up by the 15th, but doubt I will.
> 
> Doubt I can see it Wednesday anyways, that'll be a work night.



I think I first started reading the books back in 2004.

I've read them all by now of course.



Ennoea said:


> Ginny Weasley sure has grown up:



Yeah she looks very beautiful!

Is she a natural redhead? Her hair looks kind of inbetween brown and red.

My mom was a beautiful redhead when she was younger and honestly looked quite a bit like Harry's mom. My sister has said the same thing. lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2009)

Read the first book in 2000 I think, I can just about remember it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm actually excited for this movie.  The dark aspect of it intrigues me.

But I probably won't go to the premiere.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Read the first book in 2000 I think, I can just about remember it.



Did the first one come out in 1997 or 1998?

I'm pretty sure my sister started reading them almost right off the bat.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2009)

> I'm actually excited for this movie. The dark aspect of it intrigues me.



I hope the dark aspect is done as good as Order because in that movie that was about all that was done right.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I hope the dark aspect is done as good as Order because in that movie that was about all that was done right.



Order of the Phoenix was kind of my least favourite of all the books though too. So maybe that's why I wasn't surprised that the movie didn't catch me as much either for the most part.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Order of the Phoenix was kind of my least favourite of all the books though too. So maybe that's why I wasn't surprised that the movie didn't catch me as much either for the most part.



I think Order of the Phoenix had the potential to being a good movie, then something fucked up in the process and they totally got lazy or something.  It didn't really jump out to me either.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2009)

Defiantly going to see it day it comes out

Hopefully



Ennoea said:


> Ginny Weasley sure has grown up:



pek Bonnie


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2009)

They changed scriptwriters for the movie and the guy kind of screwed it up, the pacing, the plot, it was all too muddled. My brother hadn't read the book and didn't have a clue what the plot was.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm definitely going to see the premiere of the movie.


----------



## Trism (Jul 8, 2009)

One thing that will annoy me about this movie is will be the pairings. I can't stand Hermione/Ron and Harry/Ginny, but especially the former.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I think Order of the Phoenix had the potential to being a good movie, then something fucked up in the process and they totally got lazy or something.  It didn't really jump out to me either.



Really? I thought it was good, better then 1 - 3. I like 4 and 5 the best so far. Yeah i know so many hate those two but enjoy em most.


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2009)

I SHIP FUCKING EVERYONE in this series, so there can be no pairing too extreme. 

McGxSnape is one of my favorites.

Anyway, gonna preorder my tickets this week, I think.


----------



## Trism (Jul 8, 2009)

Koi said:


> I SHIP FUCKING EVERYONE in this series, so there can be no pairing too extreme.
> 
> McGxSnape is one of my favorites.





**


----------



## Vanity (Jul 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Really? I thought it was good, better then 1 - 3. I like 4 and 5 the best so far. Yeah i know so many hate those two but enjoy em most.



lol. Well the thing about the more recent ones is that I can actually find Draco attractive.

When I was still pretty young myself when the first ones came out it was okay but now if I go back and watch them....man, he looks like a kid to me. 

The actor is not really that much younger than me. He is my sister's age, so 3 years younger.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 8, 2009)

Koi said:


> I SHIP FUCKING EVERYONE in this series, so there can be no pairing too extreme.
> 
> McGxSnape is one of my favorites.
> 
> Anyway, gonna preorder my tickets this week, I think.





Mozenrath said:


> **



Erm - yes.  I see your  and raise you a


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2009)

They're both awesome and older.  That is the foundation and nothing else.   The hatesex would be awesome.  They're always tit for tat.


----------



## Muse (Jul 8, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. Well the thing about the more recent ones is that I can actually find Draco attractive.



I think he's one of the things I'm looking forward to the most in this movie lol, he was hot in the preview


----------



## Trism (Jul 8, 2009)

What's this tripe I'm hearing about them removing Dumbledore's funeral from the movie?


----------



## Muse (Jul 8, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> What's this tripe I'm hearing about them removing Dumbledore's funeral from the movie?



 Omg nooo....


That would be retarded


----------



## Vanity (Jul 8, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I think he's one of the things I'm looking forward to the most in this movie lol, he was hot in the preview



Yeah I want to do him. 

I want that poster of him too....the one for this movie. 

I just wish that they would have the actor dye his eyebrows too instead of just his hair because when he has really light hair and then really dark eyebrows it just looks really fake. lol.

I'm a natural blonde and my eyebrows are also blonde. I guess there might be the odd natural blonde that has darker eyebrows but honestly with Draco his eyebrows are so much darker that it just looks extremely fake. lol.


----------



## Muse (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah...I agree :/


But he's still hot


----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Yeah...I agree :/
> 
> 
> But he's still hot



I guess we'll be seeing more of his girlfriend in this movie.

She is lucky.


----------



## Trism (Jul 9, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Omg nooo....
> 
> 
> That would be retarded



Apparently the director thought that Dumbledore's funeral wouldn't fit well with the ending of the movie.

What a load of bullshit. I don't care what the director thinks will fit. I want to see an adaptation of J.K. Rowling's story, not his version.

Ugh. That is the major problem with the movies. They take way too many liberties.


----------



## Muse (Jul 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I guess we'll be seeing more of his girlfriend in this movie.
> 
> She is lucky.



She sure is 



Mozenrath said:


> Apparently the director thought that Dumbledore's funeral wouldn't fit well with the ending of the movie.
> 
> What a load of bullshit. I don't care what the director thinks will fit. I want to see an adaptation of J.K. Rowling's story, not his version.
> 
> Ugh. That is the major problem with the movie. They take way too many liberties.



How can that not fit...it's sad yes, but it's also suppose to be an inspiring scene that shows there's still hope (the dialogue btwn harry and the others that is)

Yeah I agree...I'm worried it wont be as good as I hoped, I mean the preview makes it look awesome, but I noticed that's how it was with the last 2 movies....badass previews, but when it came to the movies they were lacking :/

I mean, I enjoyed them, I just felt like there could have been more


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2009)

Definitely the best "blockbuster" of the summer so far.  Much better than Transformers, Wolverine, and Terminator.

And the series is back on track.  This film was compelling pretty much the entire way through.  People have been waiting for Malfoy to do something ever since the film's started, and he finally was relevant in this one.

9/10.


----------



## Koi (Jul 9, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> What's this tripe I'm hearing about them removing Dumbledore's funeral from the movie?



UH, WHAT.  Why would they?!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2009)

I just heard it was pushed back to DH Part 1.


----------



## Muse (Jul 9, 2009)

That's a relief


----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Definitely the best "blockbuster" of the summer so far.  Much better than Transformers, Wolverine, and Terminator.
> 
> And the series is back on track.  This film was compelling pretty much the entire way through.  People have been waiting for Malfoy to do something ever since the film's started, and he finally was relevant in this one.
> 
> 9/10.



Wait you saw it already? o_o

Anyway Malfoy is my fav character. I'm totally waiting for this.



Rukia said:


> I just heard it was pushed back to DH Part 1.



So it's at least eventually going to be included?

Well I hope so because the funeral is important. It cements that Dumbledore is really gone.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Definitely the best "blockbuster" of the summer so far.  Much better than Transformers, Wolverine, and Terminator.
> 
> And the series is back on track.  This film was compelling pretty much the entire way through.  People have been waiting for Malfoy to do something ever since the film's started, and he finally was relevant in this one.
> 
> 9/10.



I try to believe you but at times it's hard. If you have seen it however what is the final scene. The book's was great so wanna know if this is as good or not. Spoiler tags of course.


----------



## Trism (Jul 9, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> She sure is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more. The fact that the directors change so much has always annoyed me, more so with 3 through 5 though. And yeah, they could have done a lot more with the last two. And I hated the way they changed the fight between the Order and the Death Eaters in 5.



Koi said:


> UH, WHAT.  Why would they?!



The director felt that it wouldn't fit well with the end of the movie.



Rukia said:


> I just heard it was pushed back to DH Part 1.



Well at least they keep it in the series, but it still would have been better kept in the HBP because it was a very powerful ending.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Really? I thought it was good, better then 1 - 3. I like 4 and 5 the best so far. Yeah i know so many hate those two but enjoy em most.



I would say the 4th was my favorite.  But then again, I never really liked the first three either.  I'm a tough guy to please when it comes to movie adaptation of books.

Da Vinci Code .


----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> I couldn't agree more. The fact that the directors change so much has always annoyed me, more so with 3 through 5 though. And yeah, they could have done a lot more with the last two. And I hated the way they changed the fight between the Order and the Death Eaters in 5.



Yeah that fight seemed rather lame compared to how they could have done it. 

Anyway I've never been FULLY pleased with a Harry Potter film so far. To me they are just kind of a fun experience....but never fully manage to do the books justice.


----------



## Rika (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm so excited to see it 

Cannot wait


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Ginny Weasley sure has grown up:



She looked like a washed out whore.  What is with Brits and looking old as shit in their prime?  I mean, it's not all of them but certainly a high majority.


----------



## Trism (Jul 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah that fight seemed rather lame compared to how they could have done it.
> 
> Anyway I've never been FULLY pleased with a Harry Potter film so far. To me they are just kind of a fun experience....but never fully manage to do the books justice.



Exactly. My guess is that they did the fight like that for cinematic purposes, but they completely butchered it.

I agree that none of the films have ever captured the feeling of a Harry Potter book. Which is understandable. But it's when the directors start taking extreme liberties with the films that get on my nerves, and it only gets worse the further they go into the series.

On another note, was it book 5 or 6 where they found Voldemort's locket in Sirius' house?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> Exactly. My guess is that they did the fight like that for cinematic purposes, but they completely butchered it.
> 
> I agree that none of the films have ever captured the feeling of a Harry Potter book. Which is understandable. But it's when the directors start taking extreme liberties with the films that get on my nerves, and it only gets worse the further they go into the series.
> 
> On another note, was it book 5 or 6 where they found Voldemort's locket in Sirius' house?



I have more hopes for the last film since they broke it into 2 parts....which makes me feel like they're trying to cut out a lot less with the last one. At the same time though it feels like maybe they just did it to cling on for longer to the money-earner that is Harry Potter.


*Spoiler*: __ 




As for the locket....can't really remember. It's been a while since I read the books so remembering little details like that doesn't come easily to me. I think it was the 6th one though.

Speaking of the locket....I also have a golden locket. LOL. It's probably the most expensive piece of jewellery I have....


----------



## Munak (Jul 9, 2009)

Man, how old are those kids going to be when they finish the movies? 

Hmm, I thought the combats were going to be in Half-Blood Prince. Well, as long as there's Snape, I'm made.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Man, how old are those kids going to be when they finish the movies?
> 
> Hmm, I thought the combats were going to be in Half-Blood Prince. Well, as long as there's Snape, I'm made.



Well the actor who plays Draco is already almost 22.

They are almost finished filming it though now. They are filming the last film now so they're almost done, really. They aren't going to be much older by the time they finish filming.

Either way it probably wouldn't really matter. I'm almost 25(birthday is in just a few days actually) and a lot of people think I'm still a teen when they see me.

Infact I bet in most TV shows....teenage characters aren't actually played by teens. They're probably played by people in their 20's in most cases. At least for playing older teens anyway. You can be 25 and play a 17 year old. You can't be 25 and play a 13 year old though....so it's just good that now the characters in the films are in their later teens so it doesn't really matter anymore. LOL.


----------



## Munak (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, that's true. That and SFX.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 9, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> On another note, was it book 5 or 6 where they found Voldemort's locket in Sirius' house?


5.

Ten character limit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2009)

i understand why they pushed dumbledore's funeral to the next movie


since deathly hallows will be made in 2 parts, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(i dont remember if it really happened ) the thing about voldemort getting dumbledore's wand might stay more clear if they make the funeral and then he going there get it 




i think that they make the book 7 in two parts was a really good idea, because it was too much information, stuff for 2 movies for sure :B


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

Why is DH made into two movies? If all of them have been 1 for now i think splitting it into two movies is dumb.


----------



## Trism (Jul 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I have more hopes for the last film since they broke it into 2 parts....which makes me feel like they're trying to cut out a lot less with the last one. At the same time though it feels like maybe they just did it to cling on for longer to the money-earner that is Harry Potter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It is likely both reasons that they are splitting DH into two movies - for the money and to fit in the material. While the seventh book is not the longest in the series, just about everthing that happens in it is important, making it harder to cut stuff out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for the locket, someone is saying it was the fifth book. And of course, we know the importance of the locket. And sadly, I don't own any expensive jewellery. 






Shidoshi said:


> 5.



Which brings up a problem, unless I missed something in movie 5. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hermione remembers finding the locket in Sirius' house during DH. But I don't recall them even mentioning it in the 5th movie.






crazymtf said:


> Why is DH made into two movies? If all of them have been 1 for now i think splitting it into two movies is dumb.



For the reasons I said above. DH is completely filled with important material, making it difficult to cut things out. So it would be easier to make two movies instead of trying to cram everything into one while still leaving a lot out. Also, I'm sure making more money by extending the movie series is a factor in it too.


----------



## Koi (Jul 9, 2009)

^The locket was book 5, but they'll probably just throw in a retcon scene or something.   Unfortunately.

Edit- Now that I think about it, in the book, I'm pretty sure the locket was just referred to "a locket that none of them could open" and that was it, like when JKR basically gave us a list of stuff they found in the house.  Because after that it wasn't mentioned again until HBP, which was when we found out it was special.  



Jeαnne said:


> i think that they make the book 7 in two parts was a really good idea, because it was too much information, stuff for 2 movies for sure :B



Agreed.  But GOOD LORD do I hope they sort of abridge the camping scenes. D8  If there was any part of these books that I absolutely hated, it was the hundred pages of fucking camping.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> It is likely both reasons that they are splitting DH into two movies - for the money and to fit in the material. While the seventh book is not the longest in the series, just about everthing that happens in it is important, making it harder to cut stuff out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah I think that's the reason for the 2 movies also....and also to make more money off it. LOL.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I guess the locket probably is from the 5th book since a number of people have said that. I only ever read each book once and it was a long time ago now. LOL. I guess it would make sense that I forgot if they didn't even put it into the movie.

As for my locket....I got it as a really special gift from my parents and it has a picture of them inside it.


----------



## Muse (Jul 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> Edit- Now that I think about it, in the book, I'm pretty sure the locket was just referred to "a locket that none of them could open" and that was it, like when JKR basically gave us a list of stuff they found in the house.  Because after that it wasn't mentioned again until HBP, which was when we found out it was special.



Yeah I believe you're right...it had just kind of a momentary mention in the fifth book, and was never in the movie at all b/c they didn't even have the house cleaning scene in there.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Yeah I believe you're right...it had just kind of a momentary mention in the fifth book, and was never in the movie at all b/c they didn't even have the house cleaning scene in there.



Well that would definitly explain why I don't remember it.  It wasn't made into a big deal at all in that book then. That also explains why it was left out of the 5th film I guess.


----------



## Muse (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah...I only remember cuz I've probably read the book like 5 times lol


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jul 9, 2009)

I wanna see this movie! Hopefully its not as bad as OotP.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2009)

Shinigami♥ said:


> I wanna see this movie! Hopefully its not as bad as OotP.



Man it seems like everyone collectively disliked that one. lol.

I don't blame people though. It's my least favourite of the movies also I would say. It just never felt that dramatic or interesting to me. I did still buy it on DVD though anyway because I know they aren't going to do a re-make of it and I don't want to own all the other movies and then have one missing in the series.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Man it seems like everyone collectively disliked that one. lol.



It's my second favorite.


----------



## Muse (Jul 9, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It's my second favorite.





It's one of my top three...i don't get why everyone hated it :/

I hated prisoner of azkaban...it was my fave book, but the acting blew in that one


----------



## Z (Jul 9, 2009)

OoTP was only bad cause of Umbridge in there.


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2009)

I love OotP. 

I'll never understand why so many people hate it. I thought it was a good movie.


----------



## Muse (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah Umbridge was a total bitch...but the movie was still good


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Yeah Umbridge was a total bitch...but the movie was still good



That was kinda the point of the character...>_>


----------



## Muse (Jul 9, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> That was kinda the point of the character...>_>



I know....I meant she was a bitch in a 'love to hate her' kind of way


----------



## Vanity (Jul 9, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> OoTP was only bad cause of Umbridge in there.



lol. I expected Umbridge to be more ugly than she was in the movie.

I mean her personality was horrible of course but she didn't actually look ugly in the movie.


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2009)

Order of the phoenix sucked thx to Umbridge's dumb barbie ogre ass self 

Also they took out the parts where Harry was connecting with Ginny

Oh and as for favorites 

Mine was the chamber of secrets

So long so sweet and the Basilisk fight is the shit 

Makes me pray that there is one in this movie

*Hasn't read the book*


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 9, 2009)

By the time I was done with my shift 18 hours ago I had been up 36 hours. Still managed to finish off Azkaban, and got 16 or so pages into Goblet of Fire...

I figure I'll have two 12 hr shifts followed by four 8hr shifts. That may be enough for me to finish off the books.


----------



## Trism (Jul 10, 2009)

Koi said:


> ^The locket was book 5, but they'll probably just throw in a retcon scene or something.   Unfortunately.
> 
> Edit- Now that I think about it, in the book, I'm pretty sure the locket was just referred to "a locket that none of them could open" and that was it, like when JKR basically gave us a list of stuff they found in the house.  Because after that it wasn't mentioned again until HBP, which was when we found out it was special.
> 
> ...



But there is still the fact that they didn't mention it. I suppose that when the time comes for Hermione to remember, thay can just pretend they found it off-screen, though. And I agree about those camping scenes. Really annoying.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I think that's the reason for the 2 movies also....and also to make more money off it. LOL.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Same here, I've only read each book once. I guess it should be easy enough for them to work the locket back into the movie though when the time comes.

As for you locket, you're lucky. I don't have many pictures of my family together anymore, and my parents are divorced now.






woohooitsbrenda said:


> It's one of my top three...i don't get why everyone hated it :/
> 
> I hated prisoner of azkaban...it was my fave book, but the acting blew in that one



As far as the movies go, Azkaban was my least favorite, with OotP following. I'll never forgive what they did to Remus' werewolf form. 

And I think people hate OotP because they changed so much so dramatically, especially at the end. They cut so much out of the fights, all the way from the kids fighting the Death Eaters to Dumbledore vs. Voldemort. And then Harry didn't have his reaction to Sirius' death, which was a central part to his growth as a character. I don't hate  any of the movies, but some could have done so much better.

My favorite movie was probably Chamber of Secrets.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. I expected Umbridge to be more ugly than she was in the movie.
> 
> I mean her personality was horrible of course but she didn't actually look ugly in the movie.



I know right. But she did give off that aura of bitchyness perfectly though, even though she didn't look the part. And I did like the scene where the centuars dragged her off. 

"I'm sorry professor, but I must not tell lies."


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the Ootp book was too big for a movie adaption, too much material had to be cut away. I didn't like it either and a lot of things frustrated me about it. Not that I liked Goblet of Fire much more...

There was one scene in GoF that made me laugh, when Harry dragged Cedric out of the labyrinth with that teleportation device. And then the actor tried to cry, it was so...

Will be fun to see how this movie will be like, since a lot of things happens in the book..


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought Umbridge was fine.


----------



## Sen (Jul 10, 2009)

Just got my tickets to the midnight premiere~ 

So excited


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> There was one scene in GoF that made me laugh, when Harry dragged Cedric out of the labyrinth with that teleportation device. And then the actor tried to cry, it was so...



"THAT'S MY BOY! THAT'S MY SON!"

As for OotP, I was fine with what they cut out...except when Harry smashed the mirror Sirius gave him.

But people think CoS is the best movie? That one was the worst, it just felt sloppy.


----------



## Koi (Jul 10, 2009)

I LOVED Umbridge in the movies, but what ruined the rest of the damn thing was the movie version of apparating, with the smoke trails and shit.  Ugh.  I can't watch the middle of the DoM fight because of that bullshit.


----------



## James (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the best movie for me was Goblet of Fire as for a long time it was my favourite book and I was very entertained seeing a lot of scenes in motion. I've only read the book once though so I probably didn't realise just how much was cut out.

I've never seen the Prizoner of Azkaban movie though or the first one all the way through.

Honestly I'm not hugely interested in the movies as a whole. I think I'll go to see this new one at some point but the changes I've heard about have pissed me off again. I wasn't very happy with how Yates handled OOTP as he cut important scenes like Harry trashing Dumbledore's office, however that was my least favourite book so I could kind of excuse it. HBP might be my favourite book though or near the top so them screwing it up would annoy me a whole lot more.

One thing for sure though, I'd care a lot more about seeing the movie if it had been out last year. It feels so odd that it's coming out now, it feels far too late.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 10, 2009)

> Ugh. I can't watch the middle of the DoM fight because of that bullshit.


I've already forgotten the fight. It was really rubbish.

And HBP is also the same. Rubbish and a great mockery of the book, just like the previous ones excluding 1, 2 and 4 which were acceptable.
The only thing I'm looking forward to here really is Snape. He's the only thing right in this film.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 10, 2009)

It's my favourite Harry Potter book, I really hope they did it justice....


----------



## Stalin (Jul 10, 2009)

Hopefully, this films won't be as bloated as the last one.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

I really dislike the fact that they're pushing back Dumbledore's funeral. Give me what J.K. wrote, not what the director wants. 

As for the movies, Goblet and Chamber were  my favorites. SS was also done pretty well.

OotP and PoA were disappointing, but okay.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Give me what J.K. wrote, not what the director wants.


Go read the book then.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 11, 2009)

in a nutshell without spoiling for whoever didn't read the books:  Harry loses his potions book ( or something like that, cannot fully remember) and finds a replacement, but this one belongs to someone named " the half-blood prince", who is actually revealed to be snape. if your going to see the movie you probably should read the book that way you know if there is some filler in there or something. its also nice to see the book on film after you read it. basically DUmbledore and Harry discover that Voldemort hid his soul into a couple of containers so that he would be immortal ( again, I THINK this is what happened, its mroe ro less this). Harry and Dumbledore find the first container and they find out its actually empty. so I guess all of the containers are found in the last book.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Go read the book then.



I already have.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2009)

Rank the Potter films from best to worst, not counting this one.

1. GoF because of the dark turn.
2. CoS because I liked the snake battle.
3. PoA because of the time traveling
4. SS because it was my first Potter film and
5. OftP because I thought they cut out a lot of stuff at the end.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It's my favourite Harry Potter book, I really hope they did it justice....



Yeah same here.



Shippingr4losers said:


> Rank the Potter films from best to worst, not counting this one.
> 
> 1. GoF because of the dark turn.
> 2. CoS because I liked the snake battle.
> ...



Hmm....

1. PoA
2. Cos
3. GoF
4. PS
5. OotF

I don't really have specific reasons aside from the fact that I feel they did the books justice more in some films than others. In general the level they do them at is pretty much the same though since the actors are the same in all the films, etc. So it tends to be a basis on exactly what they cut out and such.


----------



## Muse (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Chamber of Secrets...good overall, very true to the book. 
2. Goblet of Fire...voldemort came back, that's exciting lol.
3. Order of the Pheonix....Luna Lovegood + it was somewhat (battles could've been better) well done.
4. Sorcerer's Stone...the original, but i've seen it so many times i'm sick of it lol.
5. Prisoner of Azkaban....there was some not so good acting (harry).


----------



## Ziko (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Goblet of Fire: My favorite of the books as well, love all the action and overall the movie captured the key moments of the book pretty well.

2. Prisoner of Azkaban: I loved the time traveling parts, and I actually like the overall story in this book/film.

3. Chamber of Secrets: It was very true to the book and brought just a tiny bit more excitement then the first one.

4. Sorcerer's Stone: The first one, and what got me into Harry Potter in the first place. What I loved about the first two movies were how true they were to the books and how they actually WEAR their Hogwarts clothes! This really bothers me in the newest movie for some reason!

5. Order of the Phoenix: I actually liked this movie, and I had no problem with them cutting out some parts because I actually think the 5th book was the one with most bullshit in it. I felt like it was the "Information book" that told us things we needed to know to enjoy the two last books. However, the story in this one involves too much (It took them 200 pages just to get to the freaking school!) and is the reason why I think it's the worst movie AND book in the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

*1.PoA:* The film that took the series down a darker route, and the film that fares better than the rest when you view them as separate entities from the books.
*2.OotP:* Probably the most thematically consistent film of the series(without ever feeling oppressively bleak). While I don't think it handled the movement into more adult territory as well as the book, I still thought it was well done.
_
And here's where it starts going downhill._

*3.GoF:* While I'm usually against complaints that the films cut out too much, I do feel that GoF has this problem. It feels like a cliff-notes version of the books with the set-pieces being the only highlights.

*4.SS/PS:*Long. That's the first thing that comes to my mind. Sure, it has the novelty of being the first view into the wizard world, but it feels so damn long. The length wouldn't be so much of a problem if the film didn't get bog downed with humdrum daily activities, that while work fine in book form, just don't make for exciting movies.

*5.CoS:* Long. Sloppy. With it being released only a year after the first one, I can see why it feels this way. Also, I always thought the book didn't really add much to the series, making it feel kinda unnecessary.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Yay I managed to find new dress shoes today that I like. I wanted to find new ones before the new Harry Potter movie came out since I dress up and I didn't look forward to walking around in the other shoes I used to wear with my Slytherin outfit since they were too uncomfortable to wear for long periods of time.

This will be my first time wearing my Slytherin outfit with long hair too. XD I never had long hair before.

I look forward to dressing up.  I rarely get the chance to just wear that outfit around. LOL. I just hope I don't get too hot.

One of the other times I dressed up in it, some random person was like "OMG!" and hugged me. 

Oh and I also needed the new dress shoes for practical reasons also. I didn't really have a pair of comfortable ones and I'll need them if I get certain jobs.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey guys

*Spoiler*: __ 



Snape kills Dumbledore.


----------



## Z (Jul 11, 2009)

Movie-Wise

1. Philosopher's Stone
2. Chamber of Secrets
3. Prisoner of Azkaban
4. Order of Phoenix
5. Goblet of Fire 


Book-Wise

1. Deathly Hallows
2. Philosopher's Stone
3. Half-Blood Prince
4. Goblet of Fire
5. Order of Phoenix
6. Chamber of Secrets
7. Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Hey guys
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



No-o, you bitch!


----------



## Rampage (Jul 11, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Hey guys
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2009)

Best to worse?

Films

1. Philosopher's Stone
2. Goblet of Fire
3. Chamber of Secrets
4. some random piece of turd
5. Child Molestation
6. North Korea
7. POA, OOTP 
8. Michael Gambon as Dumbledore

Books(Best to good, because all the books were good)

1. Half-Blood Prince
2. Prisoner of Azkaban
3. Goblet of Fire
4. Order of the Phoenix
5. Deathly Hallows
6. Philosopher's Stone
7. Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Muse (Jul 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yay I managed to find new dress shoes today that I like. I wanted to find new ones before the new Harry Potter movie came out since I dress up and I didn't look forward to walking around in the other shoes I used to wear with my Slytherin outfit since they were too uncomfortable to wear for long periods of time.
> 
> This will be my first time wearing my Slytherin outfit with long hair too. XD I never had long hair before.
> 
> ...



 Awesome....I've never had a full outfit, always wanted one though :/

 I do have 2 gryffindor jackets, a shirt, and a tie though lol.  My newest jacket is reversible, i love it


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Awesome....I've never had a full outfit, always wanted one though :/
> 
> I do have 2 gryffindor jackets, a shirt, and a tie though lol.  My newest jacket is reversible, i love it



So you're mostly a Gryffindor person? I've always been a Slytherin person. lol. I actually have one of the Slytherin scarfs from the 2nd movie. I hardly wear it though, as to not ruin it.

Anyway, yeah I have the full outfit. I don't try to be a specific character though. I just be myself as a Slytherin so I look like a random student from Slytherin basically. LOL.

Anyway, what does your reversible jacket reverse into? What's the difference between the sides? Is one side one house and the other side a different house?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2009)

Movie-Wise (has been a while)

1. Chamber of Secrets
2. Philosopher's Stone
3. Prisoner of Azkaban
4. Order of Phoenix
5. Goblet of Fire


Book-Wise (has been a while)

1. Chamber of Secrets
2. Half-Blood Prince
3. Philosopher's Stone
4. Prisoner of Azkaban
5. Goblet of Fire
6. Order of Phoenix
7. Deathly Hallows


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh that's awesome for dressing up for the movie 

I actually have a Gyffindor-ish Jacket so I might wear that   Although I'd probably be in Ravenclaw.

Also, I'm so excited, I've been watching the movie marathon on ABC Family and there have been sneak peaks all weekend 

I think the actress that will be playing Lavender looks really good for the role.


----------



## Muse (Jul 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> So you're mostly a Gryffindor person? I've always been a Slytherin person. lol. I actually have one of the Slytherin scarfs from the 2nd movie. I hardly wear it though, as to not ruin it.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I have the full outfit. I don't try to be a specific character though. I just be myself as a Slytherin so I look like a random student from Slytherin basically. LOL.
> 
> Anyway, what does your reversible jacket reverse into? What's the difference between the sides? Is one side one house and the other side a different house?



Yeah...i'm a gryffindor person, but i like draco too 

One side is all black with a big gryffindor emblem across the chest/torso....the other side is black and scarlet striped with a small gryffindor emblem on the right upper chest area


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> Oh that's awesome for dressing up for the movie
> 
> I actually have a Gyffindor-ish Jacket so I might wear that   Although I'd probably be in Ravenclaw.
> 
> ...



Personality-wise, I'd probably be in Hufflepuff honestly.

I just like Slytherin. LOL. And well, I think the Slyherin colours look best on me. I have blonde hair and gray/green eyes(I usually refer to them as green). lol. They have gray in them though too.

Anyway hmm...I forget if I have seen a pic of the girl playing Lavender.



woohooitsbrenda said:


> Yeah...i'm a gryffindor person, but i like draco too
> 
> One side is all black with a big gryffindor emblem across the chest/torso....the other side is black and scarlet striped with a small gryffindor emblem on the right upper chest area



Oh that's cool. ^_^


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

@Brenda- Did you order that online then? 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Personality-wise, I'd probably be in Hufflepuff honestly.
> 
> I just like Slytherin. LOL. And well, I think the Slyherin colours look best on me. I have blonde hair and gray/green eyes(I usually refer to them as green). lol. They have gray in them though too.
> 
> Anyway hmm...I forget if I have seen a pic of the girl playing Lavender.



You seem like a Gryffindor really though since you are able to put up with so much adversity all the time, and I couldn't do that.  And you always stand up for Deidara.  Hufflepuff is cool too though, it's sad that Ravenclaw/Hufflepuff don't get as much real book/screentime as the other houses, but I suppose I can understand that.  

And snakes are awesome   But Slytherin is so interesting really, so I can understand liking that house.  



They actually had a different Lavender in PoA I think, but it was a random person who had won the guest role so that's why she was recast just for this movie since she has a large role with Ron.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> @Brenda- Did you order that online then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I was a Gryffindor I don't think the Slytherin guys would want do do me. 

Anyway, Hufflepuffs are loyal and honest right? Which is usually what I am. lol.

Also, yeah Hufflepuff doesn't get much attention at all. My sister has a Hufflepuff outfit but that was the first one the people had ever made before so obviously not many people dress up as Hufflepuffs which makes it kind of cool that she does. XD


----------



## Muse (Jul 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Oh that's cool. ^_^



Yup 



Sen said:


> @Brenda- Did you order that online then?



Got it at Hot Topic


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Hey guys
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> If I was a Gryffindor I don't think the Slytherin guys would want do do me. :hurr
> 
> Anyway, Hufflepuffs are loyal and honest right? Which is usually what I am. lol.
> 
> Also, yeah Hufflepuff doesn't get much attention at all. My sister has a Hufflepuff outfit but that was the first one the people had ever made before so obviously not many people dress up as Hufflepuffs which makes it kind of cool that she does. XD



That's a good point    But I'm sure there have been some romances across even those two houses  

And that makes sense, true   I know JKR described their house too in an interview since it never even appeared in the books.  And yeah, that is awesome   I tried to get some Ravenclaw stuff but it wasn't in stock online.  Plus it costs more since it's rare ;__; 



woohooitsbrenda said:


> Got it at Hot Topic



Oh that's where I got mine too   I love how they sell HP stuff 



Chee said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Although I've seen videos when people spoiled that at the midnight premieres, I'd be so angry if that happened to me


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2009)

lol, my mom spoiled it for me. She came busting into my room about how Snape killed Dumbledore. I was like WHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT!?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> That's a good point   But I'm sure there have been some romances across even those two houses
> 
> And that makes sense, true   I know JKR described their house too in an interview since it never even appeared in the books.  And yeah, that is awesome   I tried to get some Ravenclaw stuff but it wasn't in stock online.  Plus it costs more since it's rare ;__;
> 
> ...



I want to do the Slytherin guys so.... Well, I don't find them all hot or anything.  I just want Malfoy. 

My star sign is apparently associated with Slytherin though since Slytherins are connected to Water(the Chamber of Secrets being in the bathroom and a place with water...the Slytherin common room being under the lake....etc). Hufflepuff = Earth. Ravenclaw = Air/Wind. Gryffindor = Fire.

Of course not everyone who was born in a certain star sign belongs in such and such house or anything though. XD

And speaking of Hot Topic....I wish they had those stores in Canada. I always like going to them when I visit the US. When I live in Canada I can only order online and the shipping is expensive. 

Anyway, yeah I guess Ravenclaw stuff is rare although I think that house is still quite popular with the fans. Hufflepuff tends to be the one that no one really talks about.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 11, 2009)

The film lookd pretty good. The films are usually pretty good at capturing the look of harry potter and casting.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 11, 2009)

Slytherin is the sexiest


----------



## Muse (Jul 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> Oh that's where I got mine too   I love how they sell HP stuff



As do I 

They had a slytherin one the same as mine...I kinda wish i had that one too


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Slytherin is the sexiest



Indeed they are.  That's another reason why I like dressing as one. It just makes me feel....more sexy.


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, my mom spoiled it for me. She came busting into my room about how Snape killed Dumbledore. I was like WHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT!?



Seriously?   That sucks   Did you not read them just as they came out then?  



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> [noparse]I want to do the Slytherin guys so.... Well, I don't find them all hot or anything.  I just want Malfoy.
> 
> My star sign is apparently associated with Slytherin though since Slytherins are connected to Water(the Chamber of Secrets being in the bathroom and a place with water...the Slytherin common room being under the lake....etc). Hufflepuff = Earth. Ravenclaw = Air/Wind. Gryffindor = Fire.
> 
> ...



Then it'd probably be good to be in Slytherin   His wife ended up being from that house, right?  

Oh I remember that from one of the interviews   I was kind of surprised that Slytherin wasn't blue really because of that, since green seems like such an earth color.  But I like the way they're assigned really, and the animals.  

They only have them in the US then? :<  Yeah it is expensive for ordering anything online, maybe one day they'll get one there 

True, I think they're the one that gets the least attention, since Luna was from Ravenclaw and she had a somewhat large role.  Diggory had a big role too but it was only for one book.



The Cheat said:


> The film lookd pretty good. The films are usually pretty good at capturing the look of harry potter and casting.



Yeah it should be awesome 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Slytherin is the sexiest



They do have some nice looking characters 



woohooitsbrenda said:


> As do I ;33
> 
> They had a slytherin one the same as mine...I kinda wish i had that one too :hurr



They're so expensive though ;__;  But it would be excellent to own more really, you could always get it if you see it again


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> Seriously?   That sucks   Did you not read them just as they came out then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't know what house his wife ended up being from because I don't recall it actually saying although it was most likely Slytherin.




Anyway, I'm not surprised about Slytherin being green instead of blue. Blue isn't really a colour that suits the more villain kind of group and blue suits air/wind also which is Ravenclaw. And I mean, yellow does suit Earth so....meh. XD

Also, yeah they only have Hot Topic in the US. It's okay to buy some stuff online but ordering from Hot Topic online generally costs me an extra $20 just for shipping which is almost the cost of whatever I buy there.


----------



## Z (Jul 11, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Slytherin is the sexiest



Yeah I'd fuck Crabbe and Goyle all day. I mean they make Dudley look like a toothpick. What's not to love?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Yeah I'd fuck Crabbe and Goyle all day. I mean they make Dudley look like a toothpick. What's not to love?



LOL. Yeah Crabbe and Goyle are NOT attractive in any way(I mean they're not that smart either).

Malfoy however.....

Since the guy who plays Crabbe got arrested, I wonder if he'll be in the last film.


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

^Arrested?   Well tbh, I think that they could pull it off with one of them really, but they have been in enough movies that it would be odd to replace one of them.  Was he in the 6th movie at all or arrested before that? 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Book Stuff_ 



Yeah true, although her sister was in Ravenclaw I think, but I thought she was said to be in Slytherin.  Either way, she was a pureblood which fits with him really. 




I guess, although sad that they're all kind of painted as villains.  That's the one good point of the 6th/7th I think, it shows a more human side really.  And blue does fit Ravenclaw   And oh, that's my mistake, I thought Hufflepuff was yellow/blue.  Wait, what colors are they?  

I see ;<  And damn, that's so much more    Hopefully one day they'll go to more countries then, or shipping will go down in general.  Shipping costs so much for everything.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> ^Arrested?   Well tbh, I think that they could pull it off with one of them really, but they have been in enough movies that it would be odd to replace one of them.  Was he in the 6th movie at all or arrested before that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he was arrested in April of this year. There is a topic about it in the NF Cafe right now actually.

He was growing drugs.

lol....Im technically a pureblood since my family really isn't mixed. LOL.

Anyway....Hufflepuff has yellow and black colours.


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I think he was arrested in April of this year. There is a topic about it in the NF Cafe right now actually.
> 
> He was growing drugs.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, I'll have to check it out.  With everything going on in the 7th, even with two movies, I wonder if they'll include the part with Crabbe/Goyle in the end, I think they should but I guess we'll see.  And I'll go check it out, thanks.

Haha, ironic then 

Oh yeah, okay that makes sense, and Ravenclaw is bronze/blue, Slytherin is green/silver, and Gryffindor is gold/red, right?  I was going to reread all the books before the new movie but got busy so I haven't even reread the first this month, and I forget things so easily


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> Oh wow, I'll have to check it out.  With everything going on in the 7th, even with two movies, I wonder if they'll include the part with Crabbe/Goyle in the end, I think they should but I guess we'll see.  And I'll go check it out, thanks.
> 
> Haha, ironic then
> 
> Oh yeah, okay that makes sense, and Ravenclaw is bronze/blue, Slytherin is green/silver, and Gryffindor is gold/red, right?  I was going to reread all the books before the new movie but got busy so I haven't even reread the first this month, and I forget things so easily



Yeah you've got the colours right. 

In the movies they made Ravenclaw Blue/Silver though instead of Blue/Bronze.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2009)

Was checking rotten tomato's and despite disagreeing with them 90% of the time i saw goblet of fire is the 2nd highest so far. Anyone else think this was one of the best ones? It was my second fave and i think it did the best in maturing the story to a darker tone. I mean POA kinda did it but i just didn't get that feeling i did from GOF.


----------



## Z (Jul 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Since the guy who plays Crabbe got arrested, I wonder if he'll be in the last film.



 

in b4 bully joke


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 12, 2009)

Almost 100 pages into Order of the Phoenix now... Goblet of Fire was a fun book. The S.P.E.W. crap was annoying, though. Wanted to punch Hermione in the ovaries several times.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2009)

Best Harry Potter film since The Chamber of Secrets.  I don't expect either DH movies to be as good as it either.  

Unrelated.  Snape is fucking awesome.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Best Harry Potter film since The Chamber of Secrets.  I don't expect either DH movies to be as good as it either.
> 
> Unrelated.  Snape is fucking awesome.



You seem like the only person here who has seen it. I'm glad that you liked it because I'm looking forward to this one a lot. I really hope I love it too.

And lol....Snape.....my great grandfather had ALMOST the same last name as him. It was very similar.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Best Harry Potter film since The Chamber of Secrets.  I don't expect either DH movies to be as good as it either.
> 
> Unrelated.  *Snape is fucking awesome.*


FUCK I can't wait.

He was already good enough in the trailers to get me sexually excited. I'll probably cum buckets upon seeing him in the whole film.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 12, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> FUCK I can't wait.
> 
> He was already good enough in the trailers to get me sexually excited. I'll probably cum buckets upon seeing him in the whole film.



lol. I hope no one cums in the theatre I go to.  I don't want cum on my outfit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Best Harry Potter film since The Chamber of Secrets.  I don't expect either DH movies to be as good as it either.
> 
> Unrelated.  Snape is fucking awesome.



Chamber was the best of the first 3. But still weaker then 4-5 for me. So expecting 6 to be better then 2.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 12, 2009)

I just hope the movie doesn't reignite that pairing war from a few years back.  It was really bad.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 12, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> I just hope the movie doesn't reignite that pairing war from a few years back.  It was really bad.



I don't remember the pairing wars that much because although I have an account on a very popular Harry Potter board, I only have 200 something posts on it even though I joined it back in 2004. So I don't really go there that often.

I doubt that the movie would generate a huge pairing war though since the books are a bigger deal and most people know what happens now.

Did the pairing wars still go on even after everything was settled as to which pairings were canon? I'm just wondering because I'm wondering how the Naruto stuff will end and if canon pairings will stop the wars....


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

Pairing wars are funny.


----------



## Koi (Jul 12, 2009)

I just shipped everything in HP and let all the serious shippers have their fun.

WolfStar FTW!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 12, 2009)

lol at the actor that does Crabbe gets arrested for drugs 

Snape is awesome


----------



## Z (Jul 12, 2009)

I am now looking extremely forward to this movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Was checking rotten tomato's and *despite disagreeing with them 90% of the time* i saw goblet of fire is the 2nd highest so far.



Ehh...that's not how RT works. The percentile is not actually a score of the film averaged from the reviews(I.E.Metacritic), but a aggregate of reviews that are either looked as positive, or negative.

So 81% of critics did not like Transformers:RotF, while 19% did.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2009)

You are missing 10%, Vono.  I can't believe Martial gave that crap 3 stars.


----------



## Utz (Jul 12, 2009)

2 more days till midnight show~~~~ . Can't wait, I thought the trailers for this film, especially the one I saw that was accompanied with Transformers RotF, were astounding. I'm a little skeptical about the PG rating it got, but I'm sure they'll do justice to the parts that carry the darker tones. 

This movie is going to be awesome!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> You are missing 10%, Vono.  I can't believe Martial gave that crap 3 stars.



Fixed it, but IIRC, Trans2 was a guilty pleasure for Martial.


Vonocourt said:


> Ehh...that's not how RT works. The percentile is not actually a score of the film averaged from the reviews(I.E.Metacritic), but a aggregate of reviews that are either looked as positive, or negative.
> 
> So 81% of critics did not like Transformers:RotF, while *19%* did.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2009)

Transformers 2 was a biiiiiig guilty pleasure for Martial. 

I still feel embarassed for it. 

Anyway, I'll probably watch(and review) this on Friday........


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not expecting much from this movie, but I think it will be entertaining at least. I liked the book a lot, especially since book nr 7 went downhill for me in some places...Traumatising... I don't want to talk about it..
Well it wasn't that bad, but I wasn't satisfied with it, and I'm certainly not satisfied with the way they're handling the movie adaption, two parts for fucks sake


----------



## Muse (Jul 12, 2009)

Utz said:


> I'm a little skeptical about the PG rating it got, but I'm sure they'll do justice to the parts that carry the darker tones.



As am I, hopefully it's still dark .


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 12, 2009)

Sectumsempra!!!

I'll be looking forward to that spell...


----------



## Muse (Jul 12, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Sectumsempra!!!
> 
> I'll be looking forward to that spell...



 I don't recall what spell that is....wut does it do?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 12, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I don't recall what spell that is....wut does it do?



Well hopefully you have read the book...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Description: Violently wounds the target; described as being as though the subject had been "slashed by a sword".] Created by Severus Snape.


----------



## Muse (Jul 12, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Well hopefully you have read the book...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Yes I've read it....several times actually 


Ahhh...that spell, yeah it'll be awesome to see that one


----------



## Vanity (Jul 12, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Sectumsempra!!!
> 
> I'll be looking forward to that spell...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes....except that it hurts Draco.


----------



## Muse (Jul 12, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true


----------



## Z (Jul 12, 2009)

"It's over."


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't wait to see the fight between Harry and Draco   

It's been a while since the Chamber of Secrets pek pek

Parts that I look forward to seeing in the movie 

1. Dumbledore's death
2. Harry/Malfoy fight
3. Ron being poisoned/cursed???


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I can't wait to see the fight between Harry and Draco



That's the part i'm most excited for....finally draco gets to do something


----------



## Z (Jul 13, 2009)

I look forward to

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Dumbledore's death
2. Snape vs. Harry
3. Dumbledore and Harry- Cave Scene
4. Dumbledore's lessons
5. Other Snape scenes


----------



## Vanity (Jul 13, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> That's the part i'm most excited for....finally draco gets to do something




*Spoiler*: __ 




Except that he gets owned. 

I bet they won't show his face though after he gets hit....it would be too disturbing for the kids. It wouldn't get a PG rating if they showed that.


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yeah...


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2009)

DUMBLEDORE IS GAY.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2009)

The Half Blood Prince is on Youtube here is the Link

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug78GFUP96Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Half Blood Prince is on Youtube here is the Link
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug78GFUP96Q[/YOUTUBE]



 Wow....that was one of the sweetest behind-the-scenes videos yet


----------



## Vanity (Jul 13, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Half Blood Prince is on Youtube here is the Link
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug78GFUP96Q[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for posting that....especially the Draco part.


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Thanks for posting that....especially the Draco part.



 When I watched that part I went into ultimate fangirl mode....my friend thought I was crazy


----------



## Xion (Jul 13, 2009)

I heard they cut out a lot, that they made it worse than the 5th movie and that this movie will bring nothing but disappointment to book fans. True or not true?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 13, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> When I watched that part I went into ultimate fangirl mode....my friend thought I was crazy



Why did you scream? XD



Xion said:


> I heard they cut out a lot, that they made it worse than the 5th movie and that this movie will bring nothing but disappointment to book fans. True or not true?



That better not be true although I know they do cut out a lot of each book basically.


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Why did you scream? XD



 More like I emitted a slur of words similiar to this: "Omigawd draco's sooooooo hott, i cant wait to see the movie "


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2009)

The Deatheaters are much cooler than those losers in the Order of the Phoenix.

Snape is particular has become the coolest character in the film franchise.

98% on Rottentomatoes so far.  Crazy might have to revise his estimate.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 13, 2009)

Xion said:


> I heard they cut out a lot, that they made it worse than the 5th movie and that this movie will bring nothing but disappointment to book fans. True or not true?



I'm a big fan of the books and I absolutely hate the movies, however from the first 5 movies I liked the 5th the best even though the book was butchered it still felt like a good movie.

I'm giving up on HBP just because of its age rating. People say it's for kids and that's why it has to be low but what about people who have gone older reading the books from the beginning, I sure as hell ain't a kid anymore. The last books had more adultish themes, movies need to follow.

Anyway hoping the two part DH will be good.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The Deatheaters are much cooler than those losers in the Order of the Phoenix.
> 
> Snape is particular has become the coolest character in the film franchise.
> 
> 98% on Rottentomatoes so far.  Crazy might have to revise his estimate.



98%!?!?!?!?!? 

SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## krome (Jul 13, 2009)

Draco~ :WOW

I can't wait.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The Deatheaters are much cooler than those losers in the Order of the Phoenix.
> 
> Snape is particular has become the coolest character in the film franchise.
> 
> 98% on Rottentomatoes so far.  Crazy might have to revise his estimate.



If it stays around 95% or up I would be shocked, but hell it's my second fave book in the series so fuck it I wouldn't mind


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 13, 2009)

Watching it IMAX on Friday. Free tickets.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2009)

Free tickets?  Son of a bitch!  

It was an excellent book, I'll definitely agree with that.  I haven't read any of the others, but I had to read this one in preparation for the movie.  I like the slew of new characters, but I never felt overwhelmed by them.

Rowling's biggest weakness is romance.  None of the romance was particularly well done in this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2009)

Actually, I never minded the romance. Well, to a degree........I never cared for the HarryxGinny thing because I it was cliche and sort of just thrown out there.......


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Watching it IMAX on Friday. Free tickets.



DAMN YOU! 

I wanted free tickets!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Free tickets?  Son of a bitch!
> 
> It was an excellent book, I'll definitely agree with that.  I haven't read any of the others, but I had to read this one in preparation for the movie.  I like the slew of new characters, but I never felt overwhelmed by them.
> 
> Rowling's biggest weakness is romance.  None of the romance was particularly well done in this movie.



Romance was decent in the books, never felt forced just there.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Romance was decent in the books, never felt forced just there.


I don't consider romance a necessity in a massive epic like this, but I found it lacking.  The romance was too conservative.  Ron/Hermione never felt right to me, but I think Rowling was married to the idea early on and refused to deviate.  I agree about Harry/Ginny as well.  They were grouped together out of convenience and to make Ron and Harry related.  Rowling just wanted these things to fit together in a nice package.


*Spoiler*: _Book Spoiler_ 



The best actual romance in the book was Snape/Lily.  Obviously it was one sided, but it was also very important in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 13, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Free tickets?  Son of a bitch!





Blaze of Glory said:


> DAMN YOU!
> 
> I wanted free tickets!



Got the tickets from my aunt. It's my Mom's birthday, so I'm watching it with her.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 13, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Got the tickets from my aunt. It's my Mom's birthday, so I'm watching it with her.



Nice.

It was my mom's birthday and my birthday yesterday but of course the movie wasn't out yet. 

Also when I went to buy advance tickets for Wednesday, they wouldn't let us buy for IMAX yet since they didn't know the times.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 14, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Half Blood Prince is on Youtube here is the Link
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug78GFUP96Q[/YOUTUBE]


Z0mg new clips.

I've spoiled myself rotten now. 

Oh well, can't help.  I'm so PUMPED for this movie. Rotten tomatoes going nuts on this one.

And yea, I'm with the general consensus that Draco Malfoy is sizzling.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 14, 2009)

lol. Draco seems more popular than Harry this time.


----------



## Muse (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. Draco seems more popular than Harry this time.



As it should be 

 Less than 24 hours now...


----------



## Austeria (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. Draco seems more popular than Harry this time.


I dunno about popular but Tom Felton makes Dan look like a pale dwarf.  Dan's way too short to play Harry IMO.

Tom.  I've watched all his interviews and he seems like a really nice guy. So down to earth and in touch with his fans.

I was so tempted to come see him at Queens St. when he came to Toronto that other day. I didn't go because common sense told me it was going to be crowded as hell.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Nice.
> 
> It was my mom's birthday and my birthday yesterday but of course the movie wasn't out yet.
> 
> Also when I went to buy advance tickets for Wednesday, they wouldn't let us buy for IMAX yet since they didn't know the times.



Belated happy birthday! 

>>

My plan was to buy IMAX tickets online for us, but it turned out buying them online was more expensive than getting there and buying it from the counter. WTF?

Then my aunt comes to the rescue.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 14, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I dunno about popular but Tom Felton makes Dan look like a pale dwarf.  Dan's way too short to play Harry IMO.
> 
> Tom.  I've watched all his interviews and he seems like a really nice guy. So down to earth and in touch with his fans.
> 
> I was so tempted to come see him at Queens St. when he came to Toronto that other day. I didn't go because common sense told me it was going to be crowded as hell.



I live in Toronto and I didn't even know he was here! 

;_; WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Oh and how tall is Dan?

I don't think there's anything wrong with being short. I've seen a number of hot guys who are on the shorter side.



xingzup19 said:


> Belated happy birthday!
> 
> >>
> 
> ...



lol. Yeah WTF indeed. I mean when you buy them online you print them out yourself and they don't have to pay any staff to help you. I really don't know why it would cost more.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 14, 2009)

Some tax bullshit, an extra dollar for each ticket.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2009)

xingzup19 said:


> Some tax bullshit, an extra dollar for each ticket.



Bah, I just go to pre-noon shows. Five dollars a ticket, next-to-no people in the theater. I don't bother with IMAX screenings either, 35mm blown up to a *proper* IMAX screen isn't a pretty sight.

3D can go fuck itself too.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 14, 2009)

I got free tickets, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I live in Toronto and I didn't even know he was here!
> 
> ;_; WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


He was here a few days ago. They interviewed him on Much Music. The questions were so generic and I don't think it was a very good interview but Tom was adorable as always. 

BTW freakin' hate the garbage strike BS. This place is filthy.  And quite a few important people from abroad went to visit recently. I bet they were shocked.



> Oh and how tall is Dan?
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with being short. I've seen a number of hot guys who are on the shorter side.


Dan's height... some sites say he's 5'5" some others say he's taller but judging from the way looks in comparison to Emma, Rupert and the others I would say he's 5'5"-ish.

There's nothing wrong with being short, though I tend to be attracted more to taller guys. It's just that it's weird that Dan is on the shorter side seeing how Harry Potter is always described as being tall and skinny in the books.


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 14, 2009)

Any news on early viewings?

Basically I'm asking if anyone on here has seen it yet and what their thoughts are.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 14, 2009)

it will be out soon


----------



## Sen (Jul 14, 2009)

About 5 hours where I live


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 14, 2009)

It's only been an hour since midnight. 

Need to give at least 3.5 hours for any reviews.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 14, 2009)

Austeria said:


> He was here a few days ago. They interviewed him on Much Music. The questions were so generic and I don't think it was a very good interview but Tom was adorable as always.
> 
> BTW freakin' hate the garbage strike BS. This place is filthy.  And quite a few important people from abroad went to visit recently. I bet they were shocked.
> 
> ...



Yeah the garbage strike is pretty messed up.

Anyway, well, I have been attracted to a number of guys who aren't all that tall. Deidara is 5'5" and Rorschach is 5'6"(and the guy who plays him is 5'5") and my boyfriend is 5'6" basically.

I'm taller than my boyfriend because I'm 5'8".

Dan isn't someone I'm attracted to though. XD I like Draco better.

Anyway, I guess if Harry is described as being tall then he is suppose to be taller but I mean they started filming the movies when Dan was like 10 or something. How were they suppose to tell how tall he was going to grow? And then it would be really weird to switch him with another actor just because of height.



Sen said:


> About 5 hours where I live



Yeah it's going to be out soon but I'm not going to the midnight showing.


----------



## Muse (Jul 14, 2009)

About 3 hrs and 15 mins till i'll be seein' it


----------



## Vanity (Jul 14, 2009)

Perhaps I should have considered the midnight show due to the fact that it's not as hot out at night so I wouldn't get as hot wearing my outfit. -_-

The thing is, I probably would have ended up seeing it alone if I did that....


----------



## Muse (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah but at least you get to avoid the midnight show madness...im going 2 hours early  And something tells me i WONT be the first person there...but i want good seats so i guess waiting an obnoxious amount of time is ok :/


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going this friday, thats when the Premiere is in this country. I usually don't go right away to see them because the cinema is usually so overcrowded then, and higher chance of noise.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 14, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Yeah but at least you get to avoid the midnight show madness...im going 2 hours early  And something tells me i WONT be the first person there...but i want good seats so i guess waiting an obnoxious amount of time is ok :/



Well I don't really mind the madness since I'm dressing up....I actually want the madness because it means that more people see my outfit and comment on it and such.


----------



## Koi (Jul 14, 2009)

You lucky bastards, going to midnights!   I gotta wait for the morning, cause my bro wants to come with and my mom won't let him stay up that late when he's got a game tomorrow, hah.


----------



## Muse (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I don't really mind the madness since I'm dressing up....I actually want the madness because it means that more people see my outfit and comment on it and such.



 Yes the madness is kinda fulfilling.


>.> I wish i had an outfit....I might have to buy one b4 the next movie


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 14, 2009)

Just seen it.
Dissapointing like the last one.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 14, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Just seen it.
> Dissapointing like the last one.


How was Snape?

He's pretty much the only reason why I'll go and watch this.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Just seen it.
> Dissapointing like the last one.



Two questions if you don't mind. 

1. Did you like Movie 4-5 more or 1-3 more? 

2. What was the major problems? 

Thanks


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 14, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> How was Snape?
> 
> He's pretty much the only reason why I'll go and watch this.



He was played rather well but to be honest... he wasn't as present as in the book. At the end it made me wonder if people who hadn't read the book would think that the title (Half-Blood Prince) didn't make a whole lot of sense and two of my friends confirmed that they actually did think that.



crazymtf said:


> Two questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. Did you like Movie 4-5 more or 1-3 more?
> 
> ...



Film 2 is still my favorite. 1, 3 and 4 were quite alright as well.
5 was horrendous. This one is definatly better but it's still lacking the same problems as Phoenix did.

I wrote some stuff down in the rating thread.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 14, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Just seen it.
> Dissapointing like the last one.


I refuse to believe that. 

Nooo.  Hopefully it's just you. The reviews seem to like it.

Maybe I should stay away from reviews until I've actually seen it myself. I don't want my hype to get watered down at this point.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> *Film 2 is still my favorite.* 1, 3 and 4 were quite alright as well.
> 5 was horrendous. This one is definatly better but it's still lacking the same problems as Phoenix did.



No offense, but I'm gonna take your opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm actually trying to avoid reading reviews because I'm going to see it anyway and would prefer not to either get my hopes up or get my hopes broken down either.

Then I'll make my own judgement after seeing it without basing it off of anyone else's opinion.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 14, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> No offense, but I'm gonna take your opinion with a grain of salt.



And you're most welcome doing so.  even though I think that's kind of a childish comment. 
Atleast that film didn't leave you baffled a lot of times and jumped from one point of the story to the other all the time while putting the transitions in some quick dialogue. I still think Columbus did the best job of giving the films that sense of magic that was in the books.


----------



## Sen (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I'm off to see the movie 

I hope you guys can all see it soon   And that it's epic


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> And you're most welcome doing so.  even though I think that's kind of a childish comment.


Pfft, I'll show you childish.


> I still think Columbus did the best job of giving the films that sense of magic that was in the books.



I thought the third one best caught the series, while the only thing Columbus brought was a slow pace and a general sense of boredom. Plus, I always thought that CoS was pretty much a lackluster retread of the first book, so him at the helm of the second movie didn't help.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> He was played rather well but to be honest... he wasn't as present as in the book. At the end it made me wonder if people who hadn't read the book would think that the title (Half-Blood Prince) didn't make a whole lot of sense and two of my friends confirmed that they actually did think that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok. Well i didn't like 1 or 3 at all really, never liked the books of them either. They are for sure the weakest of the seven. So when it came to the film i feel the same way. 

2 was good, easily the best out of the first 3 for me. So if you believe 5 was bad where i thought it was the second best one then I might enjoy 6 afterall


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 15, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Pfft, I'll show you childish.
> 
> 
> I thought the third one best caught the series, while the only thing Columbus brought was a slow pace and a general sense of boredom. Plus, I always thought that CoS was pretty much a lackluster retread of the first book, so him at the helm of the second movie didn't help.



Third one wasn't bad either. It just had this weird summer feel over it.  was nice for a change after the first two though and they went back in film 4.

Boredom? Well maybe it's just me but I like a film that actually tells a story instead of being a fastforwarded synopsis of the book. Now don't get me wrong, Columbus got an easy job. He had the same timespan as all the other films but the first three were light books compared to the other 4.
Still, they should've went with 2 parts per film as of Goblet of Fire.

CoS is also my less favorite book.  but the film was excellent. Maybe that's why I thought it was. 



crazymtf said:


> Ah ok. Well i didn't like 1 or 3 at all really, never liked the books of them either. They are for sure the weakest of the seven. So when it came to the film i feel the same way.
> 
> 2 was good, easily the best out of the first 3 for me. So if you believe 5 was bad where i thought it was the second best one then I might enjoy 6 afterall



Probably. 
OotP = thickest book, shortest film. It was a disgrace.
HBP could have turned out the same but the book was a lot less thick so they could spread it out more. Still the way they handled some side stories from the book was pathetic...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

While i agree the 5th was to long for one film i still enjoyed the film. Though the book itself remains one of my fave ones if not my fave. 

Also really enjoyed the 5th for the fights, thought they were cool to watch.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Boredom? *Well maybe it's just me but I like a film that actually tells a story *instead of being a fastforwarded synopsis of the book.


Is that some kind of indirect insult towards me?

But to me only GoF ever came close to feeling like a synopsis, PoA and OotP were able to get the job done fine. While the first two films felt like they just xeroxed pages from the book and used that as a script. While you can get away with humdrum daily activities in a book where you have much more time, film is a much faster medium.


> Still, they should've went with 2 parts per film as of Goblet of Fire.


Why?

How would they be able to split it up and provide a satisfying climax for the first half? How would they be able to keep the pacing up. You're pretty much just asking for the films to be bloated with unnecessary subplots.

Of course I want a good story, but how it's presented to me is a large factor to it's quality.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 15, 2009)

I was actually impressed with OotP. It's one of my favorite books of the series and Goldenberg was able to condense and translate it quite well I thought. I'm not so optimistic with Kloves back at the helm (I love Hermione, but come on! Give it a rest.). We'll see how it goes. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2009)

Just saw it....and im 100% satisfied.  Although I noticed some parts were left out...it was ok, cuz they have to leave some stuff out  


*Spoiler*: _Favorite Parts_ 




-Harry high on felix felicious was hilarious 
-Draco Malfoy 
-Snape was a badass
-Dumbeldore's death was done well....and i love how everyone raised their wands 




I thought the whole movie was wonderfully done and i cant wait to see it again pek


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel like a loser right now.

At least 90% of my friends are going to the premiere in a few hours.  No one asked me to go


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I feel like a loser right now.
> 
> At least 90% of my friends are going to the premiere in a few hours.  No one asked me to go



If it makes you feel any better....you're almost lucky, i know where i saw it the theater was so insanely packed :S


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 15, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Is that some kind of indirect insult towards me?



You mean, kind off like this one;



Vonocourt said:


> No offense, but I'm gonna take your opinion with a grain of salt.



?

If so. Yes.



Vonocourt said:


> But to me only GoF ever came close to feeling like a synopsis, PoA and OotP were able to get the job done fine. While the first two films felt like they just xeroxed pages from the book and used that as a script. While you can get away with humdrum daily activities in a book where you have much more time, film is a much faster medium.



GoF could get away with it because it was much more in segments.
And I really think it's the director as well... Yes well then I'd rather have them to xerox pages from the book instead of making a mess out of the story.  Have you even seen HBP? They played around with all kinds of things within the different storylines, leaving parts out or even altering them a bit.

It goes something like this;

*Spoiler*: __ 




- They're in school, Sneep tells Harry that Dumbledore has gone for a journey.
- Next scene, it's summer holiday and they're at the house of the Weasley's (I forgot the English name, Burrogh?). 3 minutes later the house get's burned down by Bellatrix and Fenrir (who you see for approx. 2 minutes throughout the entire film and I can't even remember he spoke)). The family stands there watching with sad faces for 10 seconds.
- Next scene, they're in school again. Making jokes and doing as if nothing happened at all.
- Next scene Harry talks to Dumbledore who tells him about the Gru- Horcruxes(?) and suddenly he says in 1 quick line that he tried to destroy the ring and proceeds to show his hand for 2 seconds which - if you look closely - can see has died.




It goes in such a rapid tempo and my friends who have not read the books clearly did not get all of this that fast. Basically the whole second half of the film contains of this kinds of things. 



Vonocourt said:


> Why?
> 
> How would they be able to split it up and provide a satisfying climax for the first half? How would they be able to keep the pacing up. You're pretty much just asking for the films to be bloated with unnecessary subplots.
> 
> Of course I want a good story, but how it's presented to me is a large factor to it's quality.



'Unnecessary' is an overstatement. But yes, that way they could put more stuff into the films obviously. A climax for the first half isn't hard to find. 
Let me put it this way; Half-Blood Prince does it's presentation asthounishing. It's seriously a blast watching it. That has nothing to do with that the story feels shallow while it actually isn't in the book, though...


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2009)

Just came back from seeing the movie 

Highlights of the film for me


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Malfoy becoming more of a bad-ass
-Death Eaters burning down the Weasely's home
-More serious atmosphere
-Dumbledore's death
- 




Shoot I loved the whole movie

Although there was a quite a few parts I'm sure they left out from the book I was too busy enjoying it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow... I really, really disliked this movie. After about an hour in, they'd barely covered about 1/4th of the book and then it seems like someone just started hitting the fast forward button at completely random points of the story. The guy playing Draco has doen a damn good job of playing him, but outside of the bathroom fight and confronting Dumbledore(which was really well-done. It's probably the best acting in the entire movie), he was a complete and utter bore. One of the things I liked about the book was how we're given no clue as to what Malfoy was up to when he disappeared til the confrontation with Dumbledore and having what he's up to being shown right off the bat just takes the drama out of it.

While I was a bit miffed at the funeral being cut, cutting the castle fight after Snape kills Dumbledore really pissed me off because that retardedly pointless filler scene with the Weasleys' house(which seemed like some sort of excuse to put Tonks and Lupin in the movie) could've been dropped and the time used to put at least one worthwhile fight scene in the movie.

Outside of Draco/Dumbledore, the tension in this movie is pretty much DOA. Deathly Hallows better end up a lot better than this was.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow... I really, really disliked this movie. After about an hour in, they'd barely covered about 1/4th of the book and then it seems like someone just started hitting the fast forward button at completely random points of the story. The guy playing Draco has doen a damn good job of playing him, but outside of the bathroom fight and confronting Dumbledore(which was really well-done. It's probably the best acting in the entire movie), he was a complete and utter bore. One of the things I liked about the book was how we're given no clue as to what Malfoy was up to when he disappeared til the confrontation with Dumbledore and having what he's up to being shown right off the bat just takes the drama out of it.
> 
> *While I was a bit miffed at the funeral being cut, cutting the castle fight after Snape kills Dumbledore* really pissed me off because that retardedly pointless filler scene with the Weasleys' house(which seemed like some sort of excuse to put Tonks and Lupin in the movie) could've been dropped and the time used to put at least one worthwhile fight scene in the movie.
> 
> Outside of Draco/Dumbledore, the tension in this movie is pretty much DOA. Deathly Hallows better end up a lot better than this was.



I really don't understand why they cut out the funeral scene. Kids don't like funerals? shit just wait for the next one. Maybe Deathly Hallows is too gruesome of a title.

I also new about the battle of Hogwarts cut which seems stupid but hell the movies are crap anyway, which is why I'll wait for the Blue ray and download it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, I don't get it either since the funeral pretty signified the change in tone of the books, especially when 2 characters die in like the first few chapters of Hallows and another gets messed up in a nasty way. Seems pretty odd to me, but then again, like you said, the movies are crap.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 15, 2009)

Why do I have to wait another day to see the movie?
Stupid portuguese schedules


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2009)

im going to see it soon


----------



## Rika (Jul 15, 2009)

I just saw it myself 

Meh...it was okay.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 15, 2009)

I saw it last night, and I really liked it. True, they did add some unecessary stuff (talk about skin?!) when they could've used actual book material, but I laughed a lot during this movie (Harry on his Felix Felicis high ).

Though Emma Watson still disappointed me in the acting department. Can't she display any other emotion besides angry/sad/shocked? She didn't have that problem in the first three movies.


----------



## krome (Jul 15, 2009)

Just saw it last night.  It wasn't great.

The movie spent way too much time on unnecessary things, and rushed the important scenes.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 15, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> About 3 hrs and 15 mins till i'll be seein' it



 lucky, I need someone to see it with, I haven't chosen the right person yet


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 15, 2009)

Just finished the book about 10 minutes ago. Am going to try to see the Noon showing tomorrow.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 15, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> lucky, I need someone to see it with, I haven't chosen the right person yet



It's not like losing your virginity or something lol. 



DominusDeus said:


> Just finished the book about 10 minutes ago. Am going to try to see the Noon showing tomorrow.



Massive dissapointment for you, good sir.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Think the problem is to many people are relating the film to the book. It's gonna be different, especially when a book has more time to go into character development and detail. Not to mention a movie has to keep the flow where a book can slow down and it's fine because you don't have to sit there for 2 hours and read it straight too. 

Regardless I can understand why some people might dislike it, but i put the movies in a different category then the books.


----------



## Z (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn I have to go see it Sunday. Too busy for the next few days.

However, I am hyping myself up by reading books 1-6 and watching all the movies. 

This movie has mixed reviews apparently.


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Regardless I can understand why some people might dislike it, but i put the movies in a different category then the books.



As do I, i realized it wasn't going to be exactly like the book so I enjoyed the movie very much


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Think the problem is to many people are relating the film to the book. It's gonna be different, especially when a book has more time to go into character development and detail. Not to mention a movie has to keep the flow where a book can slow down and it's fine because you don't have to sit there for 2 hours and read it straight too.
> 
> Regardless I can understand why some people might dislike it, but i put the movies in a different category then the books.


The movie didn't stink because it didn't follow the book, it stunk because the dramatic tension that should've been present after Harry and Draco fight in the bathroom is completely absent. Stuff happens, then more stuff happens and most of it means nothing because there's no sense of desperation or shift from the goofy teen dramedy joke phase outside of the situation in the Astronomy Tower and Dumbledore dying and even then, it goes back to it somewhat at the end since the funeral didn't make the cut.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I'll check it out next week but I thought in the past it had pretty good tension/drama in the movies. I also hear the funeral will be in part 1 of DH.


----------



## Libra (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going to go see it in about two hours and thirty minutes.  

I seriously can't wait to see it!  It seems to be a grand movie, but it may not be so great.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2009)

Im gonna watch it on tho weekend, tho the comments aren't exactly making me feel any sort of anticipation right now:S


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw some amazing characters at the midnight showing; the two closest theatres were full to the brim. Thankfully, I ordered tickets instead of waiting in a horrendous line.


Ah, am I the only one who wanted to strangle Lavender with piano wire? Most annoying element of the entire movie, for me; if it was meant to be comedic, it failed miserably. The only scene that I enjoyed with her in it was the hospital scene, mostly because Snape was in the background looking like he wanted to kill himself. 

I was disappointed that they skipped the fight in the castle; it was honestly one of my favorite fights / scenes in the book, and instead they . . . randomly set the Burrow on fire? Added in a little unecessary HG fanservice [though the couch scene was cute despite Ron being an idiot]. 

Ron did nothing but provide comedy at his expense and look like a beaten stepchild in the close-to-the-end scene with Harry and Hermione.

There wasn't enough Snape.  I enjoyed Slughorn; I think he was played incredibly well. Dumbledore's scenes in the cave weren't as dramatic and angsty as I expected, and it sort of irritated me how he suddenly saved both his and Harry's asses by conjuring fire in his weakened state, with Harry being the hero and drowning. 

The Draco and Dumbledore scene near the end was fantastic, though I hated how Harry wasn't really incapacitated [in the book, he's unable to speak or move, so he couldn't help]; in this one, he just sits back and lets it happen; despite "giving his word", it doesn't strike me as very "Harry". 

A film is supposed to condense that description into action; to show the developments instead of using dialogue to explain. I don't believe this book was done justice; but then, only the third and fourth, I found decent.


----------



## Felix (Jul 15, 2009)

I knew this was going to happen
You guys keep falling into the same hole believing the movie will turn out as a good adaptation of the book

They have failed doing that long time ago. All you can expect is a good flick, nothing else


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 15, 2009)

Just saw it.

Quite good actually but they didnt show the end fight properly


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2009)

To the people complaining shut your mouths seriously, did you actually expect the movie to be a faithful adaptation of the book? They didn't do it in 1 2 3 4 or 5th movie what makes you think they'd have done it for the sixth?  Shoot, even without the missing parts the movie was great.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2009)

Felix said:


> I knew this was going to happen
> You guys keep falling into the same hole believing the movie will turn out as a good adaptation of the book
> 
> They have failed doing that long time ago. All you can expect is a good flick, nothing else


The 3rd movie has been the only good movie out of the bunch so far. I've never expected the movies to do the books any sort of justice, but the last three movies fail at being anything other than mediocre drek at best.


----------



## Table (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought the film was highly entertaining... Some of the scene transitions were a little awkward, but it's to be expected when cramming so much plot into a tiny time frame.  I think they could have gone a bit more into detail on the dealings with Voldemort and the search for and significance of the horcruxes.  I think the film mostly focused on the social side of the story (humor, friendship, romance), which was nice for those of us who have already read the book.  If I hadn't read the book, I'm not sure what I would have thought about the movie.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2009)

The film itself was good, I was entertained and enjoyed myself. (Except the ending was abrupt and awkward.)  It just.. fails as an adaptation, though.  I mean, randomly, and unnecessarily setting the Burrow on fire?  NOT having the fucking funeral?  Come on.

OH LOL anyone catch Dumbledore's quip about young love with Snape standing like right next to him.  Lawl.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> To the people complaining shut your mouths seriously, did you actually expect the movie to be a faithful adaptation of the book? They didn't do it in 1 2 3 4 or 5th movie what makes you think they'd have done it for the sixth?  Shoot, even without the missing parts the movie was great.



Dude. Shut your own fucking mouth. 
Atleast make a point or READ what others have said about it. Or hell even go in the theatre and watch this film without thinking this is some Transformers-type film.

Even if it wasn't to be a faithfull adaption to the book (and yes they _do_ try) it still sucked in the story department.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol how about at the end when they were all FREE BIRD with their wands?


----------



## Utz (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw the midnight show last night, as well as some very interesting dress-up (including a Quidditch team running into the theatre (before the movie started of course) and tackling a girl dressed up as a Snitch). 

I thought it was entertaining and really humorous, but just felt incredibly rushed. If they had cut out the Weasley's burning house (seriously, wtf was that o__O), they could've added some stuff at the end. 

Also, agreed with whoever said above about the Draco/Dumbledore scene. That was very well done, complete with emotions, but doesn't make sense to me why they changed Harry's part. He was incapacitated in the book, but here it just looks like he watches and has very little reaction to Dumbledore's death. 

I liked it though as a HP fan, can't wait for the last 2 movies ^^.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2009)

^Seriously, what was the POINT of the Burrow-burning?  I really didn't understand that, at all.  That was a pretty unnecessary scene.

And man, I want a Quidditch sweater. :3  Hufflepuff or Ravenclaw preferred.


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2009)

I think the point of the burrow burning was to just emphasize the nastiness of the death eaters...and how you're not really safe from them, no matter where you are...it was a little unnecessary, but not totally terrible IMO .


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The 3rd movie has been the only good movie out of the bunch so far. I've never expected the movies to do the books any sort of justice, but the last three movies fail at being anything other than mediocre drek at best.



Lol this post makes me laugh only cause I felt the 3rd movie and book were the worse by far.  Not laughing at your opinion btw, just that it's so opposite from mine.


----------



## Otori (Jul 15, 2009)

No fight scene at the castle and no funeral  
Pretty important in my opinion, i wasn't expecting much but I wanted this AT LEAST. Oh well, it was pretty funny and entertaining while it lasted but left me with a meh feeling.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 15, 2009)

Koi said:


> OH LOL anyone catch Dumbledore's quip about young love with Snape standing like right next to him. Lawl.


 
That whole scene was great. 



Utz said:


> Saw the midnight show last night, as well as some very interesting dress-up (including a Quidditch team running into the theatre (before the movie started of course) and tackling a girl dressed up as a Snitch).


 
The theatre had several Hermione's running around, and people handing out cookies actually made into lightening bolts and snitches. I had fun watching all the costumed fans.



> Also, agreed with whoever said above about the Draco/Dumbledore scene. That was very well done, complete with emotions, but doesn't make sense to me why they changed Harry's part. He was incapacitated in the book, but here it just looks like he watches and has very little reaction to Dumbledore's death.


 
I agree with your last sentence wholeheartedly. It lacked the panicked feel because Harry had many chances to do something, but decided to watch. Their bond was emphasized well in this book, and I felt taken aback by how Harry didn't try to preserve that and fight.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 15, 2009)

Koi said:


> ^Seriously, what was the POINT of the Burrow-burning?  I really didn't understand that, at all.  That was a pretty unnecessary scene.
> 
> And man, I want a Quidditch sweater. :3  Hufflepuff or Ravenclaw preferred.



It was to show the dangers etc. but they failed to make it matter in the story.
Why would they suddenly come out of nowhere and destroy the house, what was the point besides making another cool (it wasn't even that great though) action scene? Also it was so un-emotional. You see everyone standing there gazing at the burning house for 5 seconds and the next they're in school again, laughing as if nothing mattered.

The Quidditch scene I liked very much although the whole involvement with Ron getting in the team sucked, and they didn't even explain Harry being the captain properly. I missed that part of the book where everyone was wearing 'Weasly Sucks' badges etc.  they started a storyline by making Ron enter the team but never actually did something with it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 15, 2009)

It was alright, I believed that they emphasized too much on Harry/Ginny and Ron/Hermione but it was better than the 5th movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2009)

Spill audio review.


Horrid Crow said:


> If so. Yes.


Hey, I really meant no offense with that.


> GoF could get away with it because it was much more in segments.
> And I really think it's the director as well... Yes well then I'd rather have them to xerox pages from the book instead of making a mess out of the story.  Have you even seen HBP? They played around with all kinds of things within the different storylines, leaving parts out or even altering them a bit.
> 
> It goes something like this;
> ...



No, I have not been able to see during the eighteen hours it has been released. I've been talking about the first five films. But from your spoilers, it feels like the problem is poor scripting rather than the story just being bad because it's not taking every bit from the book.


> *'Unnecessary' is an overstatement.* But yes, that way they could put more stuff into the films obviously. A climax for the first half isn't hard to find.


No it's not, film is a much more streamlined medium and you can't be as dense as you can with books. While stuff like S.P.E.W. helped bring the world to life in the books, it would just clutter up the film.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

^LMAO that review was to funny. 

"OH...Well I liked the books better" 
"Was that guys name Sirius?" 
"Yeah thanks chipsaway guy"


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 15, 2009)

Caught it at midnight - NEVER - have I seen the theater such a madhouse.  I LOVED the energy.  

I think it’s important to say that the movies have to be getting more difficult as the story progresses.  I thought Yates did a pretty good job with the OOTF.  I was particularly impressed with the final scenes from that feature (the sequences with the Death Eaters, the special effects  the apparitions).   The intensity in the conflict between Dumbledore and Voldemort was really good.  Needless to say, my anticipation on entering the show was off the charts.  

When Dumbledore went to claim Slughorn as a teacher, I looked at the blood on the ceiling as a sign – almost as confirmation that the same intensity would be there.  As the story progressed I noticed that the movie contained a good bit of humor.  I really enjoyed this and thought of it as balance for what was to come (action/violence).  However, I was let down in the end.  Don’t get me wrong, I thought the film was good; but I remember _The Half Blood Prince_ was a bit more violent and dramatic than the others in the series.  I thought Yates would have drawn a bead on this and really drove it home.  

IMO the tower scene was where the film went down hill.  It set the tone for all that followed and as Yates missed the mark there, the rest fell short as well.  I felt Dumbledore was too…vibrant in the end (understand that he was trying to feign strength for his unexpected company).  All that was affecting him didn’t seem to bleed through. That aside, (as someone mentioned earlier) Harry being _unable _to act would have brought greater intensity.  Yates should have polished that scene until it was bulletproof as it would have made the following scene(s) work: the Death Eaters departure - which was botched - just gone really.  It should have been a fever pitch battle.  I wanted to see what Grayback had: they did a pretty good job on his appearance. What a waste!  The same could be said as Harry confronted Snape upon his departure. I wanted to see the pain, anguish, and anger I imagined Snape felt there.  IMO, it fizzled.

It almost ran 3 hours; he could have easily gone the distance and stayed true to the story in some of these great scenes that were really pivotal at the end of the novel.  The movie suffered as a result.  Yates had a difficult job – with this book especially.  He was creative with the pensieve, not true to the story but it had a good effect. He hit a home run with "chibi" Riddle.  That kid had an amazing presence.  Overall Yates did a reasonably good job, but I think he could have really nailed this one in light of the last.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw it earlier today.

Of course it was never going to level up to the book, but I found it enjoyable anyway. 
Only bit I was dissapointed in was the ending, I wouldn't have minded an extra half hour to fit in the battle/funeral at the end.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 15, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> Saw it earlier today.
> 
> Of course it was never going to level up to the book, but I found it enjoyable anyway.
> Only bit I was dissapointed in was the ending, I wouldn't have minded an extra half hour to fit in the battle/funeral at the end.



                                             .



> 8.3/10   3,628 votes




 It will get lower I know


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 15, 2009)

Was it just me or did 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Malfoy look absolutely ancient?  Seriously, I thought he looked 90 in some scenes.  I don't think it was make-up, or was meant to be pressure or stress from inner turmoil.  He just looked plain old...old.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Dude. Shut your own fucking mouth.
> Atleast make a point or READ what others have said about it. Or hell even go in the theatre and watch this film without thinking this is some Transformers-type film.



I saw the film and LIKED it

So did everyone else in the theatre. 



> Boredom? Well maybe it's just me but I like a film that actually tells a story instead of being a fastforwarded synopsis of the book. Now don't get me wrong, Columbus got an easy job.





You do NOT know the definition of a movie do you? 

It's to tell the stories and get around the IMPORTANT plot points

And not cover EVERY freaking detail in the book. 

Shit you don't hear people complaining about the changes they made from the book in the first Godfather film.

The changes

-We don't see the students/teachers try and attack the Death Eaters 
-We don't see Harry/Ginny get loveydovey alot (Oh, who cares it'd be about as lame as the Naruto fillers)
-Dumbledore's funeral 
My opinion: Warner Brothers is planning on releasing two parts to the last movie/book The Deathly Hallows so I'm pretty sure they'll cover that along with Nelville's parents being tortured by Bellatrix Lastrange and the whole Ministry of Magic business. 
-Some memories Dumbledore shows Harry are not seen in the movie



			
				Italics said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Malfoy look absolutely ancient? Seriously, I thought he looked 90 in some scenes. I don't think it was make-up, or was meant to be pressure or stress from inner turmoil. He just looked plain old...old.



Dude he looked like Sylas from Heroes


----------



## Adachi (Jul 15, 2009)

So, I just remembered this movie comes out today.

Watched the trailer on YouTube (finally), and I am glad to have found my forgotten love for the HP series.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 15, 2009)

Was it just me, or was Blaise one of the hottest guys in the movie?


----------



## Mozu (Jul 15, 2009)

Italics said:


> Was it just me or did
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's been looking more fug for quite some time. Notice the receding hairline that appeared about 3 years ago.  
I used to think he looked a little sexy, but now, just... no. No.

This isn't really spoilery.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 15, 2009)

^ lol. Fug indeed.

- I understand it's not really "spoilery;" it was just to pique interest.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2009)

Bit underwhelming, IMO. But, new scenes were enjoyable.


----------



## speedstar (Jul 15, 2009)

Loved it even though I was spoiled a bit before I saw the movie


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2009)

HOLY FLYING BROOMSTICKS THAT WAS A GREAT MOVIE.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 15, 2009)

Italics said:


> Was it just me or did
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I don't think he looked old and I actually find him attractive.

Anyway, I jus saw it earlier today. It was good and I enjoyed it....although I did seriously overheat in my outfit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2009)

just watched it, i loved it, after a long time i felt like it was a movie that could survive alone without the need of you read the book


long time that i dont feel like that after watching a harry potter movie, the order of the phoenix felt so rushed and bad explained


the big problem here was that they chose to not put scenes that would have been really good for the movie...oh well, HBP always felt like meh to me, even the book, so i wasnt expecting something big, perhaps thats why i enjoyed this version, at least i loled a lot while in the book i just felt bored


im still trying to swallow the fact that they cut the funeral and the fight though, if this movie had those 2 scenes it would have been 100x more awesome


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> just watched it, i loved it, after a long time i felt like it was a movie that could survive alone without the need of you read the book
> 
> 
> long time that i dont feel like that after watching a harry potter movie, the order of the phoenix felt so rushed and bad explained
> ...



Yeah I do wish that they had left those scenes in.

Anyway this was actually my fav book. XD I think they pretty much did it justice for the most part though.

Also yeah I lol'd at a lot of parts too. XD I find that movies do often manage to add a lot of lol parts in. XD


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't think he looked old and I actually find him attractive.
> 
> Anyway, I jus saw it earlier today. It was good and I enjoyed it....although I did seriously overheat in my outfit.



Wow, you didn't think he looked aged?  I actually thought it was an special effect at first.  

*goes to optometrist*


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2009)

Italics said:


> Wow, you didn't think he looked aged?  I actually thought it was an special effect at first.
> 
> *goes to optometrist*



You're not alone.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2009)

HOLY FUCK. He looks like:



Or something.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Italics said:


> Wow, you didn't think he looked aged?  I actually thought it was an special effect at first.
> 
> *goes to optometrist*



I didn't think he looked old. o_O

It's true that his hair line seems a bit receeded but isn't that kind of just how it's always been for him? I don't think he's going bald or anything and he doesn't look old to me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2009)

Yea, I didn't think he looked old either.


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2009)

The book wasn't my favorite, but I still very much enjoyed the movie. Wish they would have had like 10 minutes of the funeral though.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Kek said:


> The book wasn't my favorite, but I still very much enjoyed the movie. Wish they would have had like 10 minutes of the funeral though.



At least they are apparently adding it into the beginning of the next movie although I do feel like it would have had more effect if they had put it into this movie right after we watched him die since it would have had more of an emotional impact on us that way.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2009)

Good wizards should just learn how to fly around like the bad ones. I loled as Belatrix burne the house by flying over there and good wizards didn't do shit.
I read all the books long time ago and I thought Aurors(or w/e the wizard police were called) could do the same?

Was it me or was the Ron+Lav comedy taking way too much screen time?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Good wizards should just learn how to fly around like the bad ones. I loled as Belatrix burne the house by flying over there and good wizards didn't do shit.
> I read all the books long time ago and I thought Aurors(or w/e the wizard police were called) could do the same?
> 
> Was it me or was the Ron+Lav comedy taking way too much screen time?



I remember seeing the good characters do the same thing in the last film if I remember right. They would be white instead of black.

Anyway, yeah the Ron and Lavender thing did take up a lot of time actually but it was all pretty funny so I didn't mind.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Was it me or was the Ron+Lav comedy taking way too much screen time?


 
It was. And Lavender was _insane._


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yada yada yada etcetera etcetera etcetera



But when you cut two of the most important scenes from the book and even make it questionable that this movie should be called Half-Blood Prince, there's something wrong. 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Anyway this was actually my fav book.* XD I think they pretty much did it justice for the most part though.



Same here, maybe that's why it was extra dissapointing to me.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it true that it beat TDK in opening night?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> But when you cut two of the most important scenes from the book and even make it questionable that this movie should be called Half-Blood Prince, there's something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, maybe that's why it was extra dissapointing to me.



Well I'm glad that I wasn't disappointed really.

I wish that Draco's mother looked different though. :S I mean I thought it was weird how her hair was 2 colours like that.



Roy said:


> Is it true that it beat TDK in opening night?



No idea but is that actually bad? The Dark Knight was of course a great movie though. Harry Potter is just extremely widely famous.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm gonna see it on Friday. Can't wait. I've seen all of the movies (apart from the first one) in theaters and I just love the experience of being there with other Potter fans, watching it on the big screen.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Panic said:


> I'm gonna see it on Friday. Can't wait. I've seen all of the movies (apart from the first one) in theaters and I just love the experience of being there with other Potter fans, watching it on the big screen.



Yeah when I went to see it everyone in the theatre cheered when it started and clapped when it ended.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 16, 2009)

That's always nice to see =)

I heard the 7th movie is gonna be in 2 parts. I hope it is because they usually leave a lot out of the movies. If they do it in 2 parts, they have no excuse. Also, 2 things I wanted to know.

1. Does Malfoy get as fucked up in the bathroom fight with Harry as they make it seem in the book?
2. Do you think it was stupid for them to leave Sirius' mirror out of the 5th movie? I mean, it plays a decent roll in the 7th book.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Panic said:


> That's always nice to see =)
> 
> I heard the 7th movie is gonna be in 2 parts. I hope it is because they usually leave a lot out of the movies. If they do it in 2 parts, they have no excuse. Also, 2 things I wanted to know.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well as for the Malfoy question....in the book his face got messed up right? That doesn't happen in the movie. In the movie the wounds are under his clothes and you don't see them aside from the large red blood stains appearing.

As for your second question....I can't remember the role it plays exactly since I only read the books once and it was a while ago now. XD


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the 7th book they see a blue eye that resembles Dumbledore's eye and they assume it's him but in the end it turns out to be Dumbledore's brother and he saves them from dying


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> No idea but is that actually bad? The Dark Knight was of course a great movie though. Harry Potter is just extremely widely famous.



Well, when my friends think that Harry Potter is actually better than The Lord of the Rings then yes. Books are included in that btw.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Panic said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In the 7th book they see a blue eye that resembles Dumbledore's eye and they assume it's him but in the end it turns out to be Dumbledore's brother and he saves them from dying




*Spoiler*: __ 




That sounds familiar. I just don't remember them seeing it in the mirror. LOL.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, they see it in a shard of glass from the mirror. Harry breaks the mirror in the end of Order of the Phoenix out of frustration because he doesn't want to believe that Sirius is dead and he keeps trying to contact him. When he can't, he throws the mirror in the bottom of his trunk and it shatters.


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Good wizards should just learn how to fly around like the bad ones. I loled as Belatrix burne the house by flying over there and good wizards didn't do shit.
> I read all the books long time ago and I thought Aurors(or w/e the wizard police were called) could do the same?
> 
> Was it me or was the Ron+Lav comedy taking way too much screen time?



Noooooooo.  When you apparate (when ANYONE apparates, or disapparates) there's no trace.  Like when Harry and Dumbledore did it in the movie.  You heard that weird pop/crack, which to muggles will sound like a car backfiring, but that's it.  No flight, no swirly smoke trail, no nothing.  The movie got it ESPECIALLY wrong since Lupin and I think Kingsley make a big deal about Voldy being the one with the ability of flight in the last book.

In the DoM fight in the OotP movie, they had the Death Eaters and the Order flying around in black and white smoke trails, respectively.  That pissed me off.  They weren't fake-apparating and flying around!  It doesn't work like that, unless you're Voldy.  Period.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2009)

Heavy Weapons Guy

Wait, can someone refresh my memory? Was Harry Potter 6 originally a romantic teen comedy, because I got a lot of those vibes from this movie. Not that it's bad, mind you, it's actually pretty good.

It's just that I wished they focused more on the war. I wished they kept the scene where the Ministry focused on pushing Harry as the somewhat savior of the entire wizarding world rather than Ron/Hermione/Lavender Brown trying to work out their crap. 

But still, the dark moments, Dumbledore dying, Draco trying to come to grips with himself, all part of the scenes I loved the most.

If Yates directs 'Deadly Hallows", I wouldn't mind.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes the book felt alot more romance then war, still a good book though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 16, 2009)

Though, the H/G bit still came out from nowhere in the film, considering the obvious lack of interaction on their part (book scenes left out from the film).

From the novel. . . it's still sudden. Harry only had some moments with Ginny over the years, and I found it odd when the romance developed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2009)

Love at first sight?


----------



## Coheed (Jul 16, 2009)

Personally enjoyed the movie. Funny as crap and Im so happy they're not 12 years old anymore...

However, the ending was a total half-ass. They could have done better.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh lets go walk casually away through the woods after killing people and trashing Hogwarts even though we flew here. I want a scenic route...




WTF srsly


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 16, 2009)

Coheed said:


> Personally enjoyed the movie. Funny as crap and Im so happy they're not 12 years old anymore...
> 
> However, the ending was a total half-ass. They could have done better.
> 
> ...



They got into the school through that closet Draco used, and couldn't fly away because there's magic protection/barriers etc. around Hogwarts.
But you proved my point. The film makes it hard to understand a lot of stuff.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2009)

To be honest, I kinda liked Harry/Ginny because Harry's so conflicted of dating his best friend's sister and it comes off as sort of stupidly cute.

But yeah, I wished there was more coverage of the war near home.


----------



## Coheed (Jul 16, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> They got into the school through that closet Draco used, and couldn't fly away because there's magic protection/barriers etc. around Hogwarts.
> But you proved my point. The film makes it hard to understand a lot of stuff.



Thanks for point out my supreme stupidity.

However I just remembered a great story Id like to share with everyone.

About 40min into the movie the film burned and stopped (que groans from crowd).

Just as the lights were coming on and everyone was starting to look back at the projector some dude stood up, waved his wand, and yelled "Repairo!".

(que crowd laughing)


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just arrived from Cinema.
Good movie, even though the reviews say this one is the best made I don't think it could top Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, which was my favourite.
Amazing scene with Dumbledore casting an huge Pyroclasm, just like Bellatrix
The effects were really good, still the plot was too light in this movie.
A few things happened and there was too much cheap talk between the main characters and their relationships  problems.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2009)

Coheed said:


> Thanks for point out my supreme stupidity.
> 
> However I just remembered a great story Id like to share with everyone.
> 
> ...



Now that's a guy with some great comedic timng.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jul 16, 2009)

How does the movie compare to the book, did they leave all the awesome parts out of the movie like they did in the other movies??


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Coheed said:


> Personally enjoyed the movie. Funny as crap and Im so happy they're not 12 years old anymore...
> 
> However, the ending was a total half-ass. They could have done better.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Huh? They didn't fly to get there though. They came in through that cabinet. I'm not sure if they could actually fly out....I don't think they could.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 16, 2009)

Coheed said:


> Thanks for point out my supreme stupidity.
> 
> However I just remembered a great story Id like to share with everyone.
> 
> ...



That's fucking hilarious. 
I had that when I was a wee lil' lad and went to see Pokemon the first movie.  It burned like half an hour in and took 15 minutes to repair.


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh, I forgot. When Harry told Hermione that he'd ask another friend to go with him, and then Luna and him were walking down the hall, the whole theater aww-ed. :33


----------



## Damaris (Jul 16, 2009)

This movie actually made me like Remus/Tonks...I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Kek said:


> Oh, I forgot. When Harry told Hermione that he'd ask another friend to go with him, and then Luna and him were walking down the hall, the whole theater aww-ed. :33



That happened when I saw it too. LOL. She is really adorable.



Marina Ismail said:


> This movie actually made me like Remus/Tonks...I didn't think that was possible.



You didn't like them before? Really?


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 16, 2009)

I think that while the 1st and 2nd movies were the closest to the books, the 3rd one was the best, mainly because they were fairly faithful to the book yet it didn't get monotonious like the first two did. Plus I liked the music. 



LovelyComplex said:


> Was it just me, or was Blaise one of the hottest guys in the movie?


Yes. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> Though, the H/G bit still came out from nowhere in the film, considering the obvious lack of interaction on their part (book scenes left out from the film).
> 
> From the novel. . . it's still sudden. Harry only had some moments with Ginny over the years, and I found it odd when the romance developed.


Yeah, but it annoys me when people complain that Rowling WTFSUX at romance. I agree when people say that HG could've been developed better, but RH was developed from the very beginning.

The audience in my theater _laughed_ when Harry was walking down with Luna. They also laughed a little when that Inferi's hand snatched at Harry out of the water.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> You didn't like them before? Really?



I liked the idea of them, but the way their relationship got handled in the books just completely turned me off. Tonks went from a kickass, confident girl to "oh woe is me, I love a man" in HBP, and for the entirety of DH I got the creepiest vibe that Remus didn't even want to marry her but felt he had too because Tonks would just sink into depression again.

I liked how the movie handled it much better. No overblown angst, no melodramatics, just casual togetherness and when she said called him sweetheart I aww'd so bad.

I hope they keep it this good in the next two movies.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Marina Ismail said:


> I liked the idea of them, but the way their relationship got handled in the books just completely turned me off. Tonks went from a kickass, confident girl to "oh woe is me, I love a man" in HBP, and for the entirety of DH I got the creepiest vibe that Remus didn't even want to marry her but felt he had too because Tonks would just sink into depression again.
> 
> I liked how the movie handled it much better. No overblown angst, no melodramatics, just casual togetherness and when she said called him sweetheart I aww'd so bad.
> 
> I hope they keep it this good in the next two movies.



Well she was still a kickass girl.....but love does that to people, no matter how kickass you are. XD

I mean and I'm confident in some areas but not as much in others. I think a lot of people are like that.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 16, 2009)

I just saw it today. The movie was better than I had expected, one of the best Harry Potter movies. 

Other movies have been very hasty and jumpy, but not this one. I enjoyed every scen, the emotions of the characters was captured very well and the movie had feelings as well as depth. The romance gave extra amusement.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 16, 2009)

Can it be Ginny X Hermione x Luna tiem nao?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 16, 2009)

I wish!


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 16, 2009)

Make that shit happen! Instanto Lesbaro!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL That sounds like a spell the movies need!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2009)

I went to the mid night show and I enjoyed the movie immensely. Though the cos-players scared me a bit  I should have dressed up as a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dead dumbledoore 




It felt long but I think I enjoied this one more than any other movies.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I went to the mid night show and I enjoyed the movie immensely. Though the cos-players scared me a bit  I should have dressed up as a
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



:S I hope no one was scared by my cosplay.

Were there a lot at the midnight show(people dressed up that is)? Probably more people dressed up for that than when I went I guess...


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 16, 2009)

There was no cosplay when I went, but I went at 14.00 today. 

There was a bunch of excited and hyper kids though. 

It would be awesome to have a Hogwarts outfit though, they look awwesome. :ho


----------



## demonoid28 (Jul 16, 2009)

it's crazy, only 1 day out and the movie has made $58,175,412.00 that's not even counting foreign income, just domestic. here's the link for it This ties into my other thread


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> There was no cosplay when I went, but I went at 14.00 today.
> 
> There was a bunch of excited and hyper kids though.
> 
> It would be awesome to have a Hogwarts outfit though, they look awwesome. :ho



Mine looks very official and I have the whole outfit(like not just the robe but I've got a gray skirt and the tie and sweater and black dress shoes, black nylons, etc.

I even had a silver snake pin on my Slytherin sweater under my robe. lol.

I got a bunch of compliments. I hope it didn't weird anyone out though either.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Snape WTF raped Dumbledore in the face and pulled an Eric Draven(The Crow) you wouldn't believe how many people were starting to cry in the theater. I laughed sooooo hard.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> When Snape WTF raped Dumbledore in the face and pulled an Eric Draven(The Crow) you wouldn't believe how many people were starting to cry in the theater. I laughed sooooo hard.



I don't recall hearing anyone cry in the theatre I went to.

I think most people already knew what was going to happen.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 16, 2009)

^ yeah true ... I usually yell out randomn spoilers to people who are about to watch the same movie I just did while I walk out of the theater...but damn I didn't bother this time...most of them were either cosplayers or were talking about how a certain scene will turn out from the book...

I felt like an outcast man ... hell I wouldn't have been surprised if I was the only one there who had yet to read a Harry Potter book....


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Zero x said:


> ^ yeah true ... I usually yell out randomn spoilers to people who are about to watch the same movie I just did while I walk out of the theater...but damn I didn't bother this time...most of them were either cosplayers or were talking about how a certain scene will turn out from the book...




*Spoiler*: __ 




On my way to the theatre with my friend and sister(who were also dressed up) someone yelled "Snape kills Dumbledore!" at us but honestly I just lol because pretty much everyone knows that that happens by now....I mean and I read the books.

So it actually just looks pretty lame when people yell that out now.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm usually one of those asshats who yell fake spoilers. Spoilers that are blatantly false too. "POTTER IMPREGNATES GINNY AND THEIR SON IS THE CHOSEN ONE NOT POTTER!"


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> I'm usually one of those asshats who yell fake spoilers. Spoilers that are blatantly false too. *"POTTER IMPREGNATES GINNY AND THEIR SON IS THE CHOSEN ONE NOT POTTER!"*



That would of been an awesome twist.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 16, 2009)

In honor of the movie and the bitching harry potter recieves from chrisiitans, I have a bitching new satanic harry potter avatar.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> That would of been an awesome twist.



Shit ya it would. Then to find out that their kid ends up being in Hufflepuff? Who seen that shit comming? Lord knows, I wouldn't.


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2009)

Everyone scremed when the Inferni grabbed Harry's hand. Even I jumped and I knew it was coming. xD


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I do wish that they had left those scenes in.
> 
> Anyway this was actually my fav book. XD I think they pretty much did it justice for the most part though.
> 
> Also yeah I lol'd at a lot of parts too. XD I find that movies do often manage to add a lot of lol parts in. XD



>_>

eheh well i thought that it was kinda slow compared to the other books, so i was expecting a slower movie too


ehhe the movie was hilarious, finally a harry potter movie that i can say that i found truly funny, it didnt have overused jokes and shit xD, harry high on felix felicis


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> I'm usually one of those asshats who yell fake spoilers. Spoilers that are blatantly false too. "POTTER IMPREGNATES GINNY AND THEIR SON IS THE CHOSEN ONE NOT POTTER!"



lol. That's a lot funnier than just yelling out the other stuff that a lot of other people yell out. XD



Kek said:


> Everyone scremed when the Inferni grabbed Harry's hand. Even I jumped and I knew it was coming. xD



I screamed at that too even though I totally knew it was coming....it still freaked me out anyway.



Jeαnne said:


> >_>
> 
> eheh well i thought that it was kinda slow compared to the other books, so i was expecting a slower movie too
> 
> ...



Yeah the movie didn't feel slow to me even though it was actually a pretty long movie. I was surprised how late it was after I got back out of the theatre because it didn't feel like I was in there that long.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 16, 2009)

The thing is though, I think the movie would've been a bit confusing if you hadn't read the book. Did they even say Lavender's name once in the film?



Kek said:


> Everyone scremed when the Inferni grabbed Harry's hand. Even I jumped and I knew it was coming. xD


I clenched my own arm when that happened, and the guy I went with almost choked me when he accidently grabbed my neck.

Speaking of cosplay, there was this one group of kids who dressed up as various characters, and one of them was a very convincing Voldy. While we were waiting for the movie to start (we got there an hour early, and even then it was incredibly crowded), they were having a wizard duel. xD


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 16, 2009)

Whenever Ron came on the screen me and my friend made "Durrh" noises and other rude and retarded sounds(more or less an inside joke type thing)and halfway through we actually got the majority of the theater to join in with us, without even asking them too.
Though, nobody liked it when we clapped once Snape killed dumbledore.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol I went to the midnight screening and there were a lot of people cosplaying.
But the most weirdest was one dressed as an Akatsuki. 

I wonder if he was expecting to see a Harry Potter film.


----------



## James (Jul 16, 2009)

Saw the movie today, speaking as a fan of the books and number 6 being one of my favourites.

Was pretty happy all around, at no points did I feel very disappointed about anything being missing though it has been years since I read the book. Some of the changes did seem a little lame to me and the main new scene seemed utterly pointless but that's minor complaints.

There were a lot of dramatic scenes towards the end and I did get fairly emotional. I knew what was going to happen but if anything that made it have more impact for me as it was like a moment with years of build up.

Anyway I can't remember coming out of any of the other movies feeling better than this so it's probably the best movie for me as a whole so far.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> But when you cut two of the most important scenes from the book and even make it questionable that this movie should be called Half-Blood Prince, there's something wrong.



Wow real mature

Okay chasing Snape out of Hogwarts is NOT that big 

The ring of fire 

Trashing Weasely's place 

etc 

was enough to please. You're being too greedy.

One of the rules of a adaptations is for movie directors we want to add our own materials and as I said before. That's why the Deathly Hallows is being split into 2 parts. One is possibly retrospective and the other to cover the last parts. 



> I wonder if he was expecting to see a Harry Potter film.



Nah they thinking Harry Potter is such a good adaptation let's see a Naruto movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2009)

Do they really not explain why they call him the Half Blood Prince? That seems......stupid. Anyway, I'll watch and review it tomorrow......


----------



## Trism (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought this movie was rather good.

The acting was probably the best I've seen from the series thus far, and it really made me laugh. Of course, I still wish that they had left in the funeral. I know it's going to be in the next one, but I really feel that it would have fit the end of this one better.

The scenes between Lavender and Ron were funny, and Dumledore's fire scene was awesome.

While not my favorite book, this was one of the better films, despite how much they cut out from it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm really confused.

Critics love the crap out of this movie and gave it an 87% on Rotten Tomatoes for this movie. But lately, I've been hearing a lot of fans were dissappointed by this adaptation. So... who's right? C'mon people, something's gotta give.


----------



## Trism (Jul 16, 2009)

It really all comes down to personal opinion. As a movie, it was good. But as an adaptation, it fell somewhat short because it left so much out,


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'm really confused.
> 
> Critics love the crap out of this movie and gave it an 87% on Rotten Tomatoes for this movie. But lately, I've been hearing a lot of fans were dissappointed by this adaptation. So... who's right? C'mon people, something's gotta give.



When the fuck aren't the "Fans" pissed? When aren't they flipping that not every fucking detail isn't thrown into the movie to make it another hour and we can have a movie over 3 hours? 

I mean shit i remember when i first was here and GOF came out, holy shit everyone seem to hate it. Owell still made millions, loved by critics, and I personally enjoyed the shit out of it.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2009)

Shipping4losers said:
			
		

> I'm really confused.
> 
> Critics love the crap out of this movie and gave it an 87% on Rotten Tomatoes for this movie. But lately, I've been hearing a lot of fans were dissappointed by this adaptation. So... who's right? C'mon people, something's gotta give.



Well thanks to alot of lackluster films with nothing but fighting people lately want nothing but smash 'em ups. In other words lots of action.



MartialHorror said:


> Do they really not explain why they call him the Half Blood Prince? That seems......stupid. Anyway, I'll watch and review it tomorrow......



Actually they do


----------



## Trism (Jul 16, 2009)

People do always seem to forget that Harry Potter is not all about action. Sure there are things that I would have liked to have seen in the movies that were in the books (such as the maze in GoF), but we can't have everything.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought the movie was ok, the 3rd one is the best.

lol @ Harry getting punk'd.........AGAIN.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Well thanks to alot of lackluster films with nothing but fighting people lately want nothing but smash 'em ups. In other words lots of action.


Umm, wrong.

This has been going on since the first film. Like Crazy said, they're just freaking out that the movies dared to remove parts of the sacred text.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'm really confused.
> 
> Critics love the crap out of this movie and gave it an 87% on Rotten Tomatoes for this movie. But lately, I've been hearing a lot of fans were dissappointed by this adaptation. So... who's right? C'mon people, something's gotta give.



Well I think people who read the books are likely to be more harsh on it than people who haven't and the majority of Harry Potter fans have read the book where as I doubt that most of the critics have.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Umm, wrong.
> 
> This has been going on since the first film. Like Crazy said, they're just freaking out that the movies dared to remove parts of the sacred text.



I know I said that as one of the reasons why people are pissed off at it.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 16, 2009)

One thing did bother me, though. In the Astronomy Tower scene, Draco says "I have to do this, he'll kill me", completely omitting his family, which is why he did it in the first place. Somehow, it sounded more selfish in the movie.


----------



## Trism (Jul 16, 2009)

Alisha said:


> One thing did bother me, though. In the Astronomy Tower scene, Draco says "I have to do this, he'll kill me", completely omitting his family, which is why he did it in the first place. Somehow, it sounded more selfish in the movie.



Yeah, I noticed that too. It kinda bugged me. But I suppose they couldn't fit in the whole conversation.

Post 100!


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 16, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'm really confused.
> 
> Critics love the crap out of this movie and gave it an 87% on Rotten Tomatoes for this movie. But lately, I've been hearing a lot of fans were dissappointed by this adaptation. So... who's right? C'mon people, something's gotta give.



It's all personal opinion - there is no accounting for taste. Even when reading the books people weigh things differently.  Some prefer certain aspects over others.  Yates evidently puts his pants on the same way as the rest of us - and had an opinion about these matters as well.  

I find myself agreeing with Horrid Crow.  I thought the pinnacle of the book, the death of Dumbledore and all that followed, wasn't handled as well as it could have been.  Inasmuch as other fans with the same opinion - I can't blame them given Yates's exceptional handling of similar situations in the last film (the death of Sirius Black and the conflicts that followed).  I found the novel's portrayal of Dumbledore's death (and the exchange that followed) was wrought with even more emotion and had greater violence.  Why he (seemingly) chose to downplay this is anyone's guess.  Perhaps he spotted this similarity and decided to deemphasize the scenes this time around.  We don't know what he has planned for the next flick - and this might work to his advantage.


----------



## Daron (Jul 16, 2009)

I liked the film. I want Luna's lion hat too. As for the HPB, lol; it was kind of like "btw, I'm the Half Blood Prince." Almost as if the director had forgotten and then remembered right before ending.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2009)

Daron said:


> I liked the film. I want Luna's lion hat too. As for the HPB, lol; it was kind of like "btw, I'm the Half Blood Prince." Almost as if the director had forgotten and then remembered right before ending.



Wasn't it like that in the book too?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Snape is running away with Malfoy and Harry is following him and does something that makes Snape laugh and go
"I am the Half-Blood Prince!" Then he runs away.

And then that's the end of the chapter...


----------



## Koi (Jul 17, 2009)

^Right, but later on Hermoine discovers wedding announcement of his pureblood mother (Eileen Prince) and her marriage to a muggle in the Prophet archives, which explains why he called himself what he did.  

In the book, the subject of who the Prince is comes up every now and then throughout the year as Harry uses the book more, but in the movie it's really only mentioned once, which is why the revelation as to the Prince's identity is so underwhelming.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay I've just seen it. And it's exactly as I expected. Rubbish. But just as I expected, Snape, Alan Rickman, was brilliant. Even though he didn't appear much in the film because attacking the Burrow, which was apparently unprotected even considering the Chosen One was staying there, was more important. Stupid stupid stupid.

But there was also another performance that was brilliant which surprised me. I really liked the Pensive scene of teen Tom Riddle. The actor portrayed Tom really well.

Other than that, it was just plain horrible. But maybe I find it as such because I had read the books. Meh.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2009)

So it's like every other time a harry potter film comes out. 

1. Super fans of the books = Hate the movies. Give them ridiculously low ratings like 2/10 and 3/10. 

2. People who can enjoy the books and movies separately. 

3. People who don't read the books but enjoy the movies. 

4. People who just don't like harry potter. 

That's the 4 groups i always see, yet all these groups STILL see the movies


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 17, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'm really confused.
> 
> Critics love the crap out of this movie and gave it an 87% on Rotten Tomatoes for this movie. But lately, I've been hearing a lot of fans were dissappointed by this adaptation. So... who's right? C'mon people, something's gotta give.



I loved it. I never listen to critics or so. It's better to see the movie and form your own opinion. 

However, they made a movie of a very thick book, so it can never be perfect when comparing the movie to the book, I guess.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So it's like every other time a harry potter film comes out.
> 
> 1. Super fans of the books = Hate the movies. Give them ridiculously low ratings like 2/10 and 3/10.
> 
> ...



It seems to me you're just trying to justify the fact that SOME fans don't like it and it was to be expected. I was perfectly fine with the first four, mind you. 
Also I've rated it a 7 out of 10. Rated it on being a film rather than an adaption of the book.



Dattebayo-chan said:


> I loved it. I never listen to critics or so. It's better to see the movie and form your own opinion.
> 
> However, they made a movie of a very thick book, so it can never be perfect when comparing the movie to the book, I guess.



It doesn't have to be perfect. A good adaption would suffice.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 17, 2009)

I hate the HP movies, even then I just can't wait to see them. As a big fan I want the movies to be good and do justice to the books but in the end I finish the movie in disappointment. Hopefully HBP will be good. I'll just wait for the Blue Ray rip.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 17, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> It doesn't have to be perfect. A good adaption would suffice.



Exactly, and this new movie was awesome. They did a very good job on it. It was enjoyable watching the movie. This was the best movie so far for me.


----------



## Panos (Jul 17, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> the book was pretty boring..until the end
> 
> and yes dime..yes it is



No it wasnt. On the contrary it was exciting.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> It seems to me you're just trying to justify the fact that SOME fans don't like it and it was to be expected. I was perfectly fine with the first four, mind you.
> Also I've rated it a 7 out of 10. Rated it on being a film rather than an adaption of the book.
> 
> 
> ...



No. See you fall into the second category. You like both and still rated it a film and separated in from the book. And at the same time gave it a 7/10, which seems fair to me. 2/10, 3/10? That's just retarded and I'm sorry but whoever would give that low is a fucking retard. The movie really really, i mean really, have to suck to get a 3/10. I'm talking about Disaster movie bad.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I have mixed feelings on this Harry Potter movie.

All the way through it, I actually found myself enjoying it up until the very end. For one thing, the acting seemed to be the best ever from the cast members, and it had an overall good flow to it while managing to be funny.

Of course, my first problem starts off with something they did in the last movie. Wizards and witches do not apparate and fight by turning into black and white smoke that swirls through the air. Seriously, that idea should've been shoved in the trash bin.

Then comes the end of this movie. It kinda bugged me how they made Draco seem rather selfish when talking to Dumbledore, as opposed to the book. And when Snape kills him, it seems too damn obvious that he didn't want to do it. And I was annoyed with how calmly the Death Eaters just walked through Hogwarts.

Of course, there is Dumbledore’s funeral. The never should've cut that out. It would have given the film a much more potent ending, IMO.

Overall, decently done up until the end. I expect more out of the last two, though.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 17, 2009)

Out of all of the movies that came out so far, my list of favourite to least favourite goes like this:

Prisoner of Azkaban
Half-Blood Prince
Order of the Pheonix
Sorcerer's Stone
Chamber of Secrets
Goblet of Fire


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2009)

OotP remains at the top for me in terms of the film, due to on-screen performance of Umbridge and the fight at the Ministry.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 17, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Well, I have mixed feelings on this Harry Potter movie.
> 
> All the way through it, I actually found myself enjoying it up until the very end. For one thing, the acting seemed to be the best ever from the cast members, and it had an overall good flow to it while managing to be funny.
> 
> ...



Yeah it made it seem like everyone was too afraid of them to try to stop them....but they didn't want that fight in the movie sadly.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2009)

If you guys read the book, once the death eaters penetrated Hogwarts, a battle should have brewed between them and the teachers and students of Hogwarts.

Besides that, the movie wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Kek (Jul 17, 2009)

Even when I read the book I didn't see why it was called The Half-Blood Prince. It didn't seem like a huge part of the plot like the other book titles were.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2009)

Ugh, this movie is 2 and a half hrs? Why do so many blockbuster sequels feel the need to be this long?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah it made it seem like everyone was too afraid of them to try to stop them....but they didn't want that fight in the movie sadly.



I know they wanted to remove the fight, but the way they did it just made it seem silly. I mean, none of the teachers would do anything as Bellatrix destroyed the Great Hall? Really?

Also, I know they were trying to be dramatic, but the slow motion in Dumbledore's death did not help it at all, and that scene where they all raise their wands right afterward made me feel like they were about to start singing Kumbaya or something.



MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, this movie is 2 and a half hrs? Why do so many blockbuster sequels feel the need to be this long?



Well, this is Harry Potter we're talking about.


----------



## Tommygun (Jul 17, 2009)

Been a Harry Potter fan for years now.. Read all the books.. And I honestly feel that this was the greatest film ever.

Of the all the highlights in the book.. it showed the most important ones.. 
It was funny at times.. it was romantic.. there was some good action..

Yeah.. exciting! 

8.5/10 (the acting wasn't the best.. that's why I didn't give it 10/10)



Just came back from the theater btw 

Gonna watch it again this Monday


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Kek said:


> Even when I read the book I didn't see why it was called The Half-Blood Prince. It didn't seem like a huge part of the plot like the other book titles were.



I think it's about as big as _The Goblet of Fire_. Ie.; it did'nt become relevant until the very end. 

Well, that's not really true, because the Prince himself was relevant throughout the series, and this book and the next cemented how relevant he was.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm secretly dying to see this movie. ;____;


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2009)

I just got back from HBP, and in my opinion it's actually better than the book.

I'm still pissed that they cut out the Funeral, and that Luna got so little screen-time, but it was overall a rather enjoyable movie. I don't remember Bellatrix being as batshit in the books as she was portrayed here though.

Lavender and Cormac on the otherhand were actually however more annoying than thier book counterparts (My god they actually made Lavender even more clingy)

I wish they'd spend a little more time at the party and maybe tried to squeeze in the House of Gaunt as well. They should have also spent a little more work on Luna's costume too.

Also Kek, yeah it wasn't It wasn't near as relevent as the Stone or Chamber was, but at least it was more importent, than book 7's McGuffin's


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2009)

Why wasn't "*DON'T CALL ME A COWARD!*" in the movie? I was really looking forward to see Snape lose it. 

Oh well, it was entertaining nonetheless. The cave scene was amazing. Just as I'd pictured it. Nice Ron and Hermione moments.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 17, 2009)

I love how they spent fifteen to around twenty minutes throughout the movie developing the sub-storyline of Malfoy attempting to get the three other death eaters through the cabinet in the room of requirements.

And for what? Three minutes of them walking through the castle unopposed with a grand finale of blowing them up a log cabin with no one inside of it? 

And what about Fenrir Greyback, He appears three or so times and receives almost zero explanation. If I hadn't read the book 'd be confused as all hell.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 17, 2009)

^Agreed...

I liked the film overall, but the big climax was completely ruined... Not a movie for people who read the book:\ imo

But even if I hadn't read the book, the thought of bringing the death eaters into the castle.... just to witness malfoy's test of killing dumbledore... And then to just stride out with no resistance whatsoever?

Well does it really make any sense at all?

Besides the way they acted, ugh just about everything was wrong with that scene<_<

I'm sure it has been mentioned earlier in the thread..


----------



## Vanity (Jul 17, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I know they wanted to remove the fight, but the way they did it just made it seem silly. I mean, none of the teachers would do anything as Bellatrix destroyed the Great Hall? Really?
> 
> Also, I know they were trying to be dramatic, but the slow motion in Dumbledore's death did not help it at all, and that scene where they all raise their wands right afterward made me feel like they were about to start singing Kumbaya or something.
> 
> ...



Well I feel that when you remove BIG things like that fight....it's hard to find a way to change it without making it silly. -_- I'm not sure what else they could have done that would have been better aside from just leaving the scene in. They really should have just left in the fight scene.



Robotkiller said:


> I love how they spent fifteen to around twenty minutes throughout the movie developing the sub-storyline of Malfoy attempting to get the three other death eaters through the cabinet in the room of requirements.
> 
> And for what? Three minutes of them walking through the castle unopposed with a grand finale of blowing them up a log cabin with no one inside of it?
> 
> And what about Fenrir Greyback, He appears three or so times and receives almost zero explanation. If I hadn't read the book 'd be confused as all hell.



Well I don't know if people would really be confused about Fenrir Greyback without reading the books....they probably would just assume he's another random Death Eater since the majority of the Death Eaters were never really explained in the books anyway. Only a few of them ever were from what I recall.


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2009)

Teenage Voldemort was pretty sexy.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 17, 2009)

okita said:


> Teenage Voldemort was pretty sexy.



LOL. I was going to say he looked good but I don't know how old that actor is so it makes me feel kind of nasty.


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> LOL. I was going to say he looked good but I don't know how old that actor is so it makes me feel kind of nasty.



You too?  I don't know how old he is either. I googled it, but  nothing.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 17, 2009)

okita said:


> You too?  I don't know how old he is either. I googled it, but  nothing.



We're safe guys. He was born in 1989! He is legal.

Link removed

Some people say it's listed wrong though....but he's at least 17 apparently if it is infact listed wrong.

I just hope no one likes this one who's really young:

Link removed

^ He'll grow up to be hot I bet but he's too young right now.

What's really interesting though is that the really young one is actually RELATED to the guy who plays adult Voldemort....freaky. He's his nephew.


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> We're safe guys. He was born in 1989! He is legal.
> 
> dokapon



 Good news.



> I just hope no one likes this one who's really young:
> 
> dokapon
> 
> ...



He's related to the other Voldemort?  I wonder if that's how he got the job?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 17, 2009)

okita said:


> He's related to the other Voldemort?  I wonder if that's how he got the job?



It's part of it although the director said it's not the total reason apparently.

But he does resemble his uncle who plays Voldemort apparently.


----------



## krome (Jul 18, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's part of it although the director said it's not the total reason apparently.
> 
> But he does resemble his uncle who plays Voldemort apparently.



Interesting. Well, he did do a pretty good job.  

Alittle bit.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

okita said:


> Interesting. Well, he did do a pretty good job.
> 
> Alittle bit.



I thought the kid did a great job. XD He seemed really creepy. Although he was also adorable. Awww.


----------



## krome (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah  I was wondering what kind of kid they'd get to play young Voldemort. I think he got it down. 

Adorable/creepy/disturbed/sickly-looking.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone hoping that they include the House of Gaunt scenes in the next flick?  I mean.. they are important to understand why each Horcrux is what..


----------



## krome (Jul 18, 2009)

^ I am  I was wondering why they cut it out. That happened in the sixth book, right?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> Anyone hoping that they include the House of Gaunt scenes in the next flick?  I mean.. they are important to understand why each Horcrux is what..



Yeah. I really missed that.  It would have been SO interesting.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 18, 2009)

Koi, do you really think they're interested in people understanding what's going on? 

They have their cash cow, there's no need to dress it up in their opinion.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

But.. but.. SNAKEY, NAILED TO THE DOOR?! 


I shall be making a DH thread momentarily.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank god. Just call my name and I'll be there. 

Seriously, there's so much action in DH for them to work with, but I fear it will all be lost on Kloves the Ploteater.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2009)

Alright people here's the reason why the cut was made

c'mon the funeral would not fit with the film

It's two n half hours do you really wanna sit through alluva that? 

Tell me do what is it that you people don't understand of the advantaage of the last movie being 2 parts?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> Anyone hoping that they include the House of Gaunt scenes in the next flick?  I mean.. they are important to understand why each Horcrux is what..



I do! I was rather surprised it didn't make it, and the only mention of the Gaunts was in passing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

Battle of Hogwarts will take up an hour at least, alone.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2009)

The producer says it's only gonna be about half an hour, actually.  


to stand for such behavior.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> The producer says it's only gonna be about half an hour, actually.
> 
> 
> Christmas 2007, part 5-6



That's not enough time, it need an hour to an hour and a half, you cannot cram something that important down into a measly thirty minutes.

Sigh I guess this means they'll be cutting out Snape's memories then


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 18, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I don't know if people would really be confused about Fenrir Greyback without reading the books....they probably would just assume he's another random Death Eater since the majority of the Death Eaters were never really explained in the books anyway. Only a few of them ever were from what I recall.



Other deatheaters weren't batting away magical concussive spells like annoying bugs with nothing but their bare hands either. His appearance in the field was pretty dramatic.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

Robotkiller said:


> Other deatheaters weren't batting away magical concussive spells like annoying bugs with nothing but their bare hands either. His appearance in the field was pretty dramatic.



Although that scene in the field was filler wasn't it? (Only read the book once but yeah, pretty sure that scene was filler).

I do admit it was rather dramatic though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Although that scene in the field was filler wasn't it? (Only read the book once but yeah, pretty sure that scene was filler).
> 
> I do admit it was rather dramatic though.



Yeah it never happened in the book, it was only there to reinforce how batshit Bellatrix is, introduce us to Fenrir, and give more Harry/Ginny development.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2009)

Did I read that correctly DH is gonna be a half-hour? Also Cut out Snape's memories?  DAMN YOU WARNER BROTHERS!  



I wanna hear more about The Marauder's and Snape getting slapped around silly by Harry's pops. 



Robotkiller said:


> Other deatheaters weren't batting away magical concussive spells like annoying bugs with nothing but their bare hands either. His appearance in the field was pretty dramatic.



I know you guys have to admit the scene in the field was pretty good. My heart was beating when Harry and Ginny were alone  I was like "Oh shit. Oh shit. Oh shit." Pretty creepy shit. I knew they had an ulterior motive for luring them out there though. Not just fighting them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Did I read that correctly DH is gonna be a half-hour? Also Cut out Snape's memories?  DAMN YOU WARNER BROTHERS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You misunderstand, there's no confirmation that they are going to cut out his memories, but with the battle only lasting thirty minutes, the chances aren't looking great.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Did I read that correctly DH is gonna be a half-hour? Also Cut out Snape's memories?  DAMN YOU WARNER BROTHERS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they do actually cut out Snape's memories that would be pretty bad. That was an important part of the last book.

Since they're making the last book into 2 movies, I don't think they should have an excuse to cut out anything that's that important.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> If they cut out Snape's memories that would be pretty bad. That was an important part of the last book.
> 
> Since they're making the last book into 2 movies, I don't think they should have an excuse to cut out anything that's that important.



There's a rumor floating around that the second one's going to be the epilogue.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> There's a rumor floating around that the second one's going to be the epilogue.



lol. There's no way that they would do that.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2009)

I read on Harry Potter wikia

The last movie is going to cover every specific detail of the book. So it's pretty much all good. Also with the way things are going we may have an early release for the second part since they're 96 days into their 250 day shoot of the film. I say that they deserve quite that they've made a quite a bit of progress.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 18, 2009)

Blaze, the 30 mins is in reference to the final battle... which is a long time for a scene, but I hope that's not including Snape's Memories and when Harry goes into the Forest Again. Those things need careful consideration, especially the latter, since it's such a poignant part of the story.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Did I read that correctly DH is gonna be a half-hour? Also Cut out Snape's memories?  DAMN YOU WARNER BROTHERS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that scene. its when harry finds out his dad was an asshole right ( and fucked with Snape alot) and he used to flip snake over and then make pink bubbles come out of his mouth or something right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally, my review is finished and can be found in my sig.


----------



## krome (Jul 18, 2009)

> There's a rumor floating around that the second one's going to be the epilogue.



No.


----------



## Juli (Jul 18, 2009)

ricochet said:


> Why wasn't "*DON'T CALL ME A COWARD!*" in the movie? I was really looking forward to see Snape lose it.



THIS..

The confrontation between Snape and Harry was just lame in the movie. It's supposed to be a very dramatic and emotional scene but they totally ruined it. Like they ruined the whole ending..
I enjoyed parts of the movie a lot, it was very funny (Am I the only one who thought Snapes face in the hospital scene with Ron and Lavender was priceless?? God I laughed so much..XD) Anyway..but the ending was too rushed..and just not good..>_<


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2009)

Deathly Hallows will probably start with Dumbys funeral...

Kind of disappointed with the movie honestly. I read the book like a day before seeing it, which REALLY didn't help.

First time I have been disappointed with a HP film thus far... :/ 

Reading the books, kills the movie experience...

p.s. only 30 minutes for the fucking B @ Hogwarts? Dude. That's like a good 12 hours of time in the book, no? Maybe 6-8? 30 minutes on film? fucking rubbish!

p.s.s. they REALLY need to stop trying to lure 13 year old girls with the prospect of romance. they cut so much of the actual story, just to fucking move relationships forward. GRRRRRRRRRRRR THIS AIN'T TITANIC, BITCH.

Rating it 6/10 :| 

which is bullocks because the fucking book is 20/10


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 18, 2009)

I think a part of the reason was because the director wanted to avoid repitition with The Deathly Hallows, since it will probably a lot of wizard fights when it comes out. Still it's not a good reason at all... Fucking ruined one of my most favorite moment in the HP series...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 18, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I think a part of the reason was because the director wanted to avoid repitition with The Deathly Hallows, since it will probably a lot of wizard fights when it comes out. Still it's not a good reason at all... Fucking ruined one of my most favorite moment in the HP series...



Yea, well the director is a lame asshole. 
The battle's don't even resemble that much... Deathly Hallows battle plays out something like the battle for Minis Tirith in LotR Return of the King. The battle in HBP was there to give Draco's task depth (making the choice of letting the Deadeaters toring up his beloved school) and to show the growth that Dumbledore's Fighters (Harry's teaching group, what's the English word?) had been through.

Now the whole ending was wasted imo.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 18, 2009)

I need to read the book again. I read it once when it came out so I have forgotten about the scenes they didn't include. 

However, seeing Dumbledore's funeral would have been a better ending. It would have felt like a closer, not leaving things hanging. 

I also noted that the Death Eaters could pass trough Hogwarts without resitance, but I guess the movie would have been too long with a fight there. 

I can't complain though. The movie was awesome.


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm gonna see this tomorrow, actually today since it's 5am XD. But I'm not a HP fan so I don't know what happenes in the book, I might enjoy the film more that way, I guess.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 18, 2009)

Not that good actually. I expected better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> .
> 
> Rating it 6/10 :|
> 
> which is bullocks because the fucking book is 20/10



Quite honestly I think your overrating the book man, as the last two were nowhere near that good...


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2009)

Seeing this movie I've come to respect the last movie since that had a big battle at the end. Also shit the director should've risked putting 30 more minutes into it since the Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets was that long yet still it's one of the most favored movie of the film series.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

Man my other friends just told me that they're seeing it at 3:30...they told me about an hour before it's starting. There's no way I can get there in time. :S

I already saw it but yeah I was going to see it with them too.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 18, 2009)

Wasn't too bad, but..

-1 for no 'Weasly is our king.'
-1 for no Moaning Myrtle yelling at Harry.
-1 for no Merope flashback.
-1 for no Bill and Fleur.

but +1 for Spider Harry. 

7/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Wasn't too bad, but..
> 
> -1 for no 'Weasly is our king.'
> -1 for no Moaning Myrtle yelling at Harry.
> ...



Yeah the lack of of the House of Gaunt sequence was disappointing, they should've added that in.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Wasn't too bad, but..
> 
> -1 for no 'Weasly is our king.'
> -1 for no Moaning Myrtle yelling at Harry.
> ...



This  probaly one of the best reviews I've seen all week 

I love you kind sir pek pek


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 18, 2009)

Kind Madam, actually. 

HBP was my favourite book, so I remembered quite a bit they didn't do. 

Thank you.  I'm watching the film again tomorrow. Just to lol at Spider Harry.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 18, 2009)

i just saw it again 


loved it even more


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

That's good, Jeanne.

I'm definitly going to see it again at some point too. I'm just not sure when. I was going to see it with my friends today but they contacted me with the time too late. lol.

My sister wants to see it again too so we might just go together again.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 18, 2009)

I finally got to see it yesterday. Amazing movie in my opinion. It was a pretty good adaptation to the book. Order of the Phoenix kind of disappointed me with the bad adaptation. Anyway, I would love to see it again. Hopefully I can find someone to go with.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2009)

Harry Potter & The Deathly Hollows 7(a)

*Spoiler*: __ 



One of the cast let slip that the 1st part of the last film ends with Voldermort killing Potter who awakes at the train station


----------



## Batman (Jul 18, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Wasn't too bad, but..
> 
> -1 for no 'Weasly is our king.'
> -1 for no Moaning Myrtle yelling at Harry.
> ...



+1 for Cormac 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sucking his own finger while looking at Hermione.


 Hilarity


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm seeing it again tomorrow....woo! lol


----------



## 115 (Jul 18, 2009)

My friend said it sucked - but just to argue against them I went to go see it myself. I for one didn't think it was at all that bad, better than Order of the phoenix (which is the worst one imo). So I enjoyed it somewhat.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

Cross said:


> My friend said it sucked - but just to argue against them I went to go see it myself. I for one didn't think it was at all that bad, better than Order of the phoenix (which is the worst one imo). So I enjoyed it somewhat.



I've only seen the odd person say that it sucked but I guess you can NEVER please everyone.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2009)

You can't really say Snape killed Dumbledore when its really an assisted suicide


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2009)

HEY did anyone notice the portaits/paintings NOT MOVING in this one?


----------



## Muse (Jul 19, 2009)

Koi said:


> HEY did anyone notice the portaits/paintings NOT MOVING in this one?



I didn't notice...the only one I payed attention to was when they showed the Dumbledore one and he was sleeping in it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2009)

Like you'd see if you went to visit your grandfather who don't come to the door cause he's fast a sleep in his chair


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 19, 2009)

Loved that part.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2009)

lol. That part was so funny.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 19, 2009)

This movie certainly had a lot of lulz.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2009)

Potterman Potterman does whatever a Potter can impowered by Magic Booze
Potterman Potterman Look out here comes the Potterman ....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 19, 2009)

Koi said:


> HEY did anyone notice the portaits/paintings NOT MOVING in this one?



I noticed that too, it was rather odd.

I just noticed something about the movie myself. Why didn't the Death Eaters just go back through the cabinet after they were through. I mean they only went stomping across the grounds in the book, because of off all the ruckass Harry's crew stirred up, when he set them to watch Draco and Snape. But that didn't happen this time, so why didn't they?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 19, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Harry Potter & The Deathly Hollows 7(a)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


how is it possible o_O


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 19, 2009)

I've read the book, but I still need to watch the film.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

Alisha said:


> Loved that part.



I don't understand what was so funny about that part.

Probably because I'm used to watching my friends get baked and do much better things.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I noticed that too, it was rather odd.
> 
> I just noticed something about the movie myself. Why didn't the Death Eaters just go back through the cabinet after they were through. I mean they only went stomping across the grounds in the book, because of off all the ruckass Harry's crew stirred up, when he set them to watch Draco and Snape. But that didn't happen this time, so why didn't they?



Yeah I did also notice the paintings and pictures not moving.  I wonder why they didn't do that. I mean, in the movie that girl even comments on how she could swear she saw one of the pictures move, and yet they never show them moving? :S WTF.

As for the thing with the Death Eaters....they probably felt that they kept it more to the book by having them leave in the same fashion as they did in the book, even though they removed the whole reason for why they left that way. XD


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

How many were there in the book?  Eight?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe the pictures don't move while muggles are about. But then that doesn't explain why the headmasters in Dumbledore's office didn't move.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jul 19, 2009)

God, i still wish they'd have kept Weasley Is Our King.

A lot of my favourite scenes disappeared in this film.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 19, 2009)

Alisha said:


> Loved that part.



That was awesome. 



Another great scene was when Ron got the love potion meant for Harry. Ron's face expression was priceless. I have never seen anyone look so stupid and funny.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I noticed that too, it was rather odd.
> 
> I just noticed something about the movie myself. Why didn't the Death Eaters just go back through the cabinet after they were through. I mean they only went stomping across the grounds in the book, because of off all the ruckass Harry's crew stirred up, when he set them to watch Draco and Snape. But that didn't happen this time, so why didn't they?


Well, no one was there to stop them. Dumbledore is dead and Hogwarts was virtually empty that they could just waltz out of the front door.



Mider T said:


> How many were there in the book?  Eight?


7
Amycus, Alecto, blonde Death Eater, DE who was killed after casting the Dark Mark, Fenrir Greyback, Snape and Draco.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 19, 2009)

Alisha said:


> Loved that part.



Now, THAT'S some great acting on Radcliffe's part. If he and Yates can continue that kind of performance, I bet you Deathly Hallows will kick ass.


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I didn't notice...the only one I payed attention to was when they showed the Dumbledore one and he was sleeping in it



I  love that set of yours with Luna 

She was a sick ol' cute honey in this film


----------



## Kek (Jul 19, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I didn't notice...the only one I payed attention to was when they showed the Dumbledore one and he was sleeping in it



Nice set.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 19, 2009)

some of the pictures/paintings were moving ( like Slughorns' pictures) but just not all of them like ususal. For some reason I really enjoyed the movie, maybe because it made me laugh a lot. Although SNape killing dumbledore was very bad. I thought in the book it was much more dramatic, and didn't dumbledore fly like 100 feet in the air and then come crashing back down in the book as well? and WHY was there no funeral. I mean WTF.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTHn5oFPmi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nic (Jul 19, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> how is it possible o_O



looool, the last movie on the last 50 pages.


----------



## The Wired (Jul 19, 2009)

Pairings...  Pairings.. Pairings..  Pairings..    DUmble dies..     gayyy


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTHn5oFPmi8[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## Z (Jul 19, 2009)

Just saw it. 9/10. Would have been a 10 if they had...

-"Don't call me a COWARD!!!! "

-More Dumbledore/Harry scenes. Like the Guant/Voldemort trying to become a teacher/Voldemort working at Borgin's. 

-Maybe a little bit of resistance from the Hogwarts staff?


----------



## keiiya (Jul 19, 2009)

I got dragged to see Harry Potter. I can't believe I wasted two and half hours of my life watching it. I thought it was a half-assed movie. My friend's twelve year old nephew  didn't seem very impressed either.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 19, 2009)

My friend dragged me along. I liked it. Was better than I thought it'd be.

And I didn't have to worry about inconsistinces as I haven't read the books


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2009)

Was it just me or was the whole HarryXGinny subplot rushed..........


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2009)

No, it's not just you. It was very rushed indeed, like from the get go. 

Pretty much, 90% of the film was all about shipping Harry/Ginny.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> No, it's not just you. It was very rushed indeed, like from the get go.
> 
> Pretty much, 90% of the film was all about shipping Harry/Ginny.



It's kind of weird how Ron x Lavender had more screen time. o_O


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Was it just me or was the whole HarryXGinny subplot rushed..........



I thought it was alright. I liked Ron's shocked expression better in the book, though.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, Ron x Lavender had far too much screen time, I think. It wasn't a horrible movie, though. I don't feel that any of the Potter movies are horrible... I just think the books were better. If I had an unlimited budget I would hand out copies of the book as scripts.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's kind of weird how Ron x Lavender had more screen time. o_O


But it didn't have as much effect, any effect, as Harry and Ginny's. Won Won and Lavender were just there for pure comic relief.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> But it didn't have as much effect, any effect, as Harry and Ginny's. Won Won and Lavender were just there for pure comic relief.



I know and it was definitly funny. I honestly didn't mind any of those scenes. I'm just simply surpised that Harry and Ginny didn't get as much although I guess that with Harry and Ginny it's never one of those romances that is in your face like Lavender and Ron.


----------



## Z (Jul 19, 2009)

I hate the pairings in Harry Potter except Ron/Hermione. Harry/Cho should have stayed. 

Anyways this movie was excellent cause of Malfoy. Man was he just plain badass in this. 

Snape was also good and for once the actor for Dumbledore played his part well. I was anxious about this because I really didn't like him in the 4th and 5th movie and thought he might ruin it. 

I liked the Weasley house burning scene as well, because that sets up for the future Molly/Bellatrix showdown. Seriously, almost every scene in this movie was epic.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> I hate the pairings in Harry Potter except Ron/Hermione. Harry/Cho should have stayed.
> 
> Anyways this movie was excellent cause of Malfoy. Man was he just plain badass in this.
> 
> ...



I don't have a problem with any of the pairings.

Anyway, yeah Draco is the main reason why I liked the movie also. He's my fav character so I was totally looking forward to this one because we didn't see enough of him in the previous movies. I like how he has a main role in this one.


----------



## Z (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't have a problem with any of the pairings.


I hate Harry/Ginny.  



> Anyway, yeah Draco is the main reason why I liked the movie also. He's my fav character so I was totally looking forward to this one because we didn't see enough of him in the previous movies. I like how he has a main role in this one.



Draco and his fine and savvy suit.


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah I liked how Draco (and EVERYONE ELSE) was all, 'yeah, fuck y'all an ur uniforms k? '

I didn't like how they didn't put them on at the end of the train ride, though.


----------



## Tex (Jul 19, 2009)

I personally loved the entire movie. I suppose it was probably because I was baked at the time, but all in all. I still liked the pairings...I mean, if a girl gets on her knees for you, and ties your shoes your obviously doing something right.


----------



## Z (Jul 19, 2009)

Koi said:


> Yeah I liked how Draco (and EVERYONE ELSE) was all, 'yeah, fuck y'all an ur uniforms k? '






Shame he turns into some weakling in the 7th book.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 19, 2009)

I found the move rather full of sexual innuendos. Hermione seemed to always have something white on or around her mouth


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 19, 2009)

Gotta agree, though there were definitely some times when I felt the movie was lacking something. It was much better than the 4th and 5th movies in my opinion. There was definitely some hinting at DumblexHarry relationship.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 19, 2009)

The movie was hilarious. I've read the book (thrice), but I didn't really care. 

The Inferi were disturbing but I've seen worst things. The only problem I had with the movie was the flashbacks. They took out the Gaunts for no apparent reason.


----------



## Trism (Jul 20, 2009)

Alisha said:


> Loved that part.



Lol, yes that was hilarious. 

And I really dislike the pairings, both Ron/Hermione and Harry/Ginny.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 20, 2009)

Eh, I didn't care much for H/G, but I was a pretty strong R/Hr shipper once. After seeing this movie again, I've gotten into it again.


----------



## Buster (Jul 20, 2009)

Saw it and I'm kind of disappointed. When the movie ended I was like "Was that it? WTF".

Goblet of Fire is still the best for me.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 20, 2009)

RisingVengeance said:


> There was definitely some hinting at DumblexHarry relationship.



Wait - shit, what?


----------



## Leah (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought the movie was pretty good. But I still think the books are better.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2009)

Zachy said:


> Saw it and I'm kind of disappointed. When the movie ended I was like "Was that it? WTF".
> 
> Goblet of Fire is still the best for me.



I agree with you. The Goblet of Fire is my favorite HP movie.


----------



## Z (Jul 20, 2009)

My ranking order film wise would have to be.

1. Half-Blood-Prince. 
2. Sorcerer's stone 
3. Chamber of Secrets
4. Order of Phoenix 
5. Prisoner of Azkaban
6. Goblet of Fire


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> My ranking order film wise would have to be.
> 
> 1. Half-Blood-Prince.
> 2. Sorcerer's stone
> ...



My order is:

1. Goblet of Fire
2. Half-Blood Prince
3. Chamber of Secrets
4. Order of the Phoenix
5. Sorcerer's Stone
6. Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> My ranking order film wise would have to be.
> 
> 1. Half-Blood-Prince.
> 2. Sorcerer's stone
> ...



My order
1. Goblet of Fire
2. Half-Blood Prince
3. Prisoner of Azkaban
4. Chamber of Secrets.
5. Sorcerer's Stone
6. Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> Lol, yes that was hilarious.
> 
> And I really dislike the pairings, both Ron/Hermione and Harry/Ginny.



Neville/Luna damn it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Neville/Luna damn it.



Why JK made Neville/Hannah Abbott cannon i'll never know.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

The Epilogue is shitty.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2009)

No the epilogue is fine.  ALBUS SEVERUS is shitty.

Poor kid.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 20, 2009)

wtf harry was suppose to have been stupefied by albus,but instead he just sits there doing nothing wtf,and other shits i noticed that were changed .wtfwtfwtfwtf


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 20, 2009)

Haven't seen anyone make comments about this, but I think one of best scenes was: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



when Katie Bell was on her way to deliver the cursed necklace.




That was actually done really well - pretty freaky.  Loved her facial expression so much I had to see it twice.  Alright  I just wanted to see the movie twice.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2009)

Meh, best scene in the film:

Teenage Voldemort inquiring about the Horcrux from Horace.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 20, 2009)

I didn't like GoF, probably because it was my least favourite book.

And to me, teenage Voldemort looked A LOT like the little boy Voldemort. Like the only difference being the height and voice timbre.

Both of them were extremely creepy.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Neville/Luna damn it.



I kind of wanted that pairing to happen.  Oh well.

Anyway, I saw the movie again today. I still enjoyed it although I don't need to see it again in the theatre. It's a really long movie anyway. LOL.

This time I noticed that some of the pictures did still move in this film....but for some reason a number of them didn't. Weird I guess. I mean before I thought that none of them moved in this movie which I found strange but yep, some moved, although it's weird that most of them didn't.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2009)

My favorite scene was when the Death Eaters captured Ollivander.


----------



## Trism (Jul 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Neville/Luna damn it.



You read my mind. I thought that would've been a great pairing.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Did Luna even end up with anyone?  I liked Luna and I wish she would have ended up with someone but I can't remember her getting paired off at all.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Neville/Luna damn it.



....You guys scare me.


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2009)

Luna married Rolf Scamander.  Apparently he's releated to the guy who wrote _Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them._  Dunno if he went to Hogwarts, though I don't think he did.


----------



## Trism (Jul 21, 2009)

What a crazy life Luna's husband must lead.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 21, 2009)

Luna probably thinks of marriage differently.


----------



## Mia (Jul 21, 2009)

awesome. Draco was amazing, Luna simply divine


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 21, 2009)

Luna is always awesome. her special personality is very charming. I lol'ed hard at the glasses she wore in one scene on the train. 

I agree on that Draco was amazing. The acting and the emotional face expressions were very well done.


----------



## Trism (Jul 21, 2009)

Draco was well done in the movie. The only thing about him, as was pointed out earlier in this thread, was how they made him seem a bit selfish by cutting out the family element of his reasons for trying to kill Dumbledore.


----------



## Mia (Jul 21, 2009)

^yeah I was really like wtf  at that moment. one of the most beautiful things about draco and they just threw it away


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2009)

i thought the movie was pretty good, i couldn't really remember much from the book though just draco's part and the pool of dead ppl rising. hermione and ron hardly did anything in this installment though xD i liked draco's part in the story although i'm a bit shocked they didn't show 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 dumbledore's funeral. Probably they might show it in the next movie instalment as an opening.


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

^I heard they were thinking of putting it in the beginning of the next one, I hope so really.  

Yeah they had to cut out so much really from the books   I didn't really like the added xmas scene either.  

Still though, it was pretty good, not one of my favorites but it wasn't really my favorite book either.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2009)

Luna's dress was awesome.


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

And her glasses on the train 

Although I was sad that Tonks was pretty much excluded there


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 21, 2009)

it's a pity that they couldn't give luna as much characterization in the movie in comparison to the book. but that is expected really. if i didn't read the books i'll be like what's up with this girl and why bother inserting her character


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

~L~ said:


> it's a pity that they couldn't give luna as much characterization in the movie in comparison to the book. but that is expected really. if i didn't read the books i'll be like what's up with this girl and why bother inserting her character



That's one criticism of the 5th and 6th movies for me, maybe the 4th too, they just go soooo fast with the main events that if you don't read the books, I think they must be so difficult to understand  

They also cut out everything with house elves too unless it's necessary


----------



## Vanity (Jul 21, 2009)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Luna married Rolf Scamander.  Apparently he's releated to the guy who wrote _Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them._  Dunno if he went to Hogwarts, though I don't think he did.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting. I don't remember that. Was it in info released after the books?






Kisame the Shark said:


> Luna's dress was awesome.



Everything about Luna is awesome. XD She's my fav female Harry Potter character.



Mozenrath said:


> Draco was well done in the movie. The only thing about him, as was pointed out earlier in this thread, was how they made him seem a bit selfish by cutting out the family element of his reasons for trying to kill Dumbledore.



Yeah....it's kind of like they don't want the audience to feel too sorry for him. -_- They still want to make him look like an ass.

Draco really isn't such a bad person really. He would kind of bully people sometimes but he's not really that bad.

I have a feeling that when he's older he became an even better person.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought the best scene in this movie was Dumbledore's sea of fire. so beast-mode.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 21, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I thought the best scene in this movie was Dumbledore's sea of fire. so beast-mode.



I don't know if I can pick a best scene but yes that one was definitly epic to watch on the big screen.


----------



## Muse (Jul 21, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Everything about Luna is awesome. XD She's my fav female Harry Potter character.



 Mine too...i wished they would've put more of her in the movie though.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

Luna was cool in the 5th movie. why was she wearing the suit in the 6th one?


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know, probably created by someone.  I liked Luna's Lion hat, pity it didn't roar like in the books. 

KY- Yeah that's part of the info that JK Rowling released in interviews afterward   There was a website page with all the facts listed but I can't find it now   All the stuff is listed on various websites though, like the HP Lexicon.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 21, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> I'm usually one of those asshats who yell fake spoilers. Spoilers that are blatantly false too. "POTTER IMPREGNATES GINNY AND THEIR SON IS THE CHOSEN ONE NOT POTTER!"



That is a Kubo level plot twist



Juli said:


> THIS..
> 
> The confrontation between Snape and Harry was just lame in the movie. It's supposed to be a very dramatic and emotional scene but they totally ruined it. Like they ruined the whole ending..



Biggest disappointment of the whole movie IMO. I'd agree with those so far that say the movie was good, except for the ending. I enjoyed it better than the book though (except for the ending) since I didn't really like the book that much. I think they handled the Ginny and Harry stuff better in the movie than the book


----------



## Vanity (Jul 21, 2009)

Sen said:


> I don't know, probably created by someone.  I liked Luna's Lion hat, pity it didn't roar like in the books.
> 
> KY- Yeah that's part of the info that JK Rowling released in interviews afterward   There was a website page with all the facts listed but I can't find it now   All the stuff is listed on various websites though, like the HP Lexicon.



Yeah, I thought so. I just haven't always been kept updated with all the new info JK Rowling releases.

I hope she's still planning to release that Harry Potter Encyclopedia one day or whatever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

She is.

Otherwise, she wouldn't have filed that lawsuit against that other Encyclopedia.


----------



## Katamai (Jul 21, 2009)

Ugh yeah I agree about the whole ending being ruined. It was supposed to have Hagrid being hit with wands of all sorts and none of them stunning him. Snape and Harry was supposed to be a heart wrenching scene. It was like 'TADA END!" and everyone was left with a WTF face and a question of "where was Dumbledores funeral?"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

Could possibly open up the next movie.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, didn't someone say earlier in this thread that the funeral was gonna open the next movie?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> She is.
> 
> Otherwise, she wouldn't have filed that lawsuit against that other Encyclopedia.



Yeah I know but I just wonder when it's coming out.  She hasn't released a date yet I don't think.



Panic said:


> Yeah, didn't someone say earlier in this thread that the funeral was gonna open the next movie?



It's definitly a possibility that they're considering and I hope they do it.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 21, 2009)

Katamai said:


> Ugh yeah I agree about the whole ending being ruined. It was supposed to have Hagrid being hit with wands of all sorts and none of them stunning him. Snape and Harry was supposed to be a heart wrenching scene. It was like 'TADA END!" and everyone was left with a WTF face and a question of "where was Dumbledores funeral?"



For me I'm not bothered by the lack of Dumbledore's funeral so much as how they handled all the other stuff in the end that they did keep


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I know but I just wonder when it's coming out.  She hasn't released a date yet I don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitly a possibility that they're considering and I hope they do it.



I dunno, they can't do the funeral accurately now that they've already shown Fawkes' lament and his leaving the grounds. :\

I hope they do, though, so they can show his wand buried with him.


----------



## Katamai (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I hope they do put it in the next one or even just him maybe remembering it? It was just a big thing in the book and the ending of this movie was so very anti-climatic. I hope the next two at least make you leave feeling fulfilled.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2009)

I wanted to see The White Tomb.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I know but I just wonder when it's coming out.  She hasn't released a date yet I don't think.



Well, I imagine that the Encyclopedia is quite a massive tome of information.

Heck, the stories I can come up with for the HP world. . . and cultures of magic left unexplored. . .


----------



## EvanNJames (Jul 21, 2009)

This was actually the only HP6 I enjoyed, besides the first two. Because the others do nothing for the imagery and detail within the books.

But this movie was fine for teenage adolecent slosh. Draco's character was the most true to the book, in some regards.


They left out a whole bunch of shit, and tweeked a lot...

Tom Felton/HP6. The end.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 22, 2009)

I really hate how they had Ginny and Harry kiss. It was 10x better in the book.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 22, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I really hate how they had Ginny and Harry kiss. It was 10x better in the book.



I didn't mind the kiss, but yeah, I wanted to see Ron shocked as hell in that scene.


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

spaZ said:
			
		

> I really hate how they had Ginny and Harry kiss. It was 10x better in the book.



I agree. I loved the kiss in the book


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm re-reading the book now to see what things were different. I think for the most part I noticed most of what was changed and/or left out but I may be surprised.


----------



## Juli (Jul 22, 2009)

EvanNJames said:


> This was actually the only HP6 I enjoyed, besides the first two. Because the others do nothing for the imagery and detail within the books.
> 
> But this movie was fine for teenage adolecent slosh. *Draco's character was the most true to the book, in some regards.*
> 
> ...



So true. That was one of the things I enjoyed about the movie. Dracos character and storyline was really well portrayed.
I was just a bit pissed that the sectumsempra didn't hit his face like it did in the book. -_-


----------



## Micku (Jul 22, 2009)

I really dislike the sixth book in the series. The sixth movie, I liked, but there were things that were missing.

In the book, I dislike most of the story because it was mainly about the relationship between the characters and there wasn't really a true plot. It was more of a drama book than it was a adventure/problem solving like it was in the previous books. I thought this would be a problem with the movie too. But unlike the book, the relationship between the characters weren't thrown into your face. 

The movie isn't without flaws. There were a couple of scenes where I felt that the movie water downed in comparison to the book. First, I felt that the movie should've explored a little bit more on the Tim Riddle side. There were some good details about Voldy's past that I thought that were important that they left out. I don't remember if it ever came up in the seventh book, so maybe that's why they cut it? And I don't remember if the Death Eaters attacked Ron's home in the book. Did they?

I didn't like the water down scenes of the Harry and Draco duel when Snape ran into them. Snape was more angry and it felt more scary in the book. In the movie it just felt really water downed and there wasn't a lot of emotions in it. The Dumbledore scene in the end where he had to drink that water was water downed from the book too. I always felt that scene was a chance where they could play with the emotions of the crowd. DD's express his helplessness and agony through vocal. He shouted out his worst fears and express his pain, and Harry had to lie to him saying that it would be the "last time" to get him to go through with it. I felt like it sucked in the movie. 

The ending sucked too. The Snape and Harry confrontation in the end was lame. I didn't like how the Death Eater just walked out of the castle, tearing things up with no one there to stop them. The movie needed that epic wizard battle at the end from the dullness that it suffered through out the movie of essentially having little to no interesting real plot rather than the relationships. It would make you feel that something big as happen than everything going out on a whimper. It would also make you feel that the dark wizards are returning to rule and that they won the wizard world. 

Regardless of the complaints, I did like the movie. I didn't think it was a bad movie, but I don't think it was the best one out of the series. I still feel that the 3rd movie was the best. I felt if they didn't tone down the ending and added more Tim Riddle parts, the movie could've been a lot better even though I dislike the sixth book.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 22, 2009)

Juli said:


> So true. That was one of the things I enjoyed about the movie. Dracos character and storyline was really well portrayed.
> I was just a bit pissed that the sectumsempra didn't hit his face like it did in the book. -_-



Well they did make Draco seem a bit more selfish in the movie by him not commenting on his family. 

Anyway as for the curse Harry hit him with....well if it had hit his face, the kids in the theatre coudn't have seen that. It would have been really graphic. That's why they changed it and made all the cuts happen under his clothes so you couldn't really see them.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 22, 2009)

As I was only able to see half of it, my review will reflect as such:

I thought what they did to juxtapose Draco on his own either silently near or by himself in another part of the castle while others were having fun was a great touch; if I hadn't read the book already, I would wonder what he was up to.  Tom Felton really captured that slightly tortured, hauty, snobby but still dangerous side to Malfoy --- you definitely get the sense that he's playing for keeps in this one; that it's no longer a game (it certainly wasn't a game in the book), and it was good to see that expressed so subtly, yet so well.  Even in the book, stepping on Harry's face to break his nose and leaving him on the train was more than the usual hijinx he, Crabbe and Goyle got into in the earlier books/movies.  Coupled with the scenes of him juxtaposed throughout the castle, hidden...it was very well done in this movie as well, in my opinion.

The only thing I didn't quite appreciate in this movie...and this holds true for the last two or three movies as well, is that I don't ever really get the sense of the Dumbledore-Harry trust relationship that you get in the book.  The ends of GoF and OotP lacked the intensity of Harry's breakdown and the full effect Dumbledore has/had on Harry's life (it was Dumbledore that arranged Harry's future, Dumbledore who was responsible for Harry growing up with the Dursleys, Dumbledore that let Harry even *attempt* the things he did in the first through third books, Dumbledore's own feeling on everything Harry's ever been through as revealed in the OotP), it's weird just seeing those two just...be around or Dumbledore asking personal questions of Harry...it almost feels...forced, but cutting a "four hour" book into a movie less than three hours long will lose something in the translation _every_ time, so I'm not so much surprised, than just generally bothered.  When Dumbledore fetches Harry, he almost treats him like a petulant, unwanted step nephew or something...it was weird.

I think part of it (for me) was the fact that I didn't know who Michael Gambon was supposed to be in _Prisoner of Azkaban_...this was before I found out that Richard Harris (the first Dumbledore) had passed away and before I actually _read_ the books to begin with.  Richard Harris, to me, completely conveyed the wisened old, but gentle old genius side of Dumbledore...the interaction between he and the much younger Radcliffe exemplified the Harry-Dumbledore relationship, in my opinion; such that I think he would have done the end scenes of GoF and OotP more justice.  I don't dislike Gambon, I actually think he does a great job at conveying the *power* of an angered Dumbledore, old but still in control of an immense power; he did better in his duel with Voldemort in the MoM than I believe Harris could have done...having Hodgkins Lymphoma and all and, I believe, being like...ten years older than Gambon...it's just his interaction with Harry that feels weird.

...so, it's a coin toss for me, and part of it has to be the writing and directing...not just the actors themselves.

Alan Rickman was, as usual, the epitome of Severus Snape.  The half of the movie I *did* see was well done.

Oh, almost forgot, the Little Riddle scene was...eh...it was pretty okay, I guess.  They completely skipped over the look of slightly crazed wonder Riddle had when he found out what he was and it meshed so well with his ability to smother his emotions (on the outside) in the book, that I thought it'd have to be done that way in the movie for _sure_...

...guess I thought wrong.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 22, 2009)

Just saw it. My first reactions. 

A pretty good synopsis of the book. Not exactly a real _story_, if you ask me. Just chopped up scenes of stuff going on in Harry's life for about 9 months. 

Neville as a butler?  Fuck you, Kloves. 
Awkward lines were awkward. 
Harry on Felix was actually pretty funny. 
Hermione and Ron tones already?  Sure, why not.  
_Walking_ out of Hogwarts after killing Dumbledore? Only a mastermind could have come up with this escape route.  

And oh... 

CREEPY LAVLAV IS CREEPY.  
Seriously, if all goes as Kloves plans, she'll be a Deatheater in DH.


----------



## Trism (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah....it's kind of like they don't want the audience to feel too sorry for him. -_- They still want to make him look like an ass.
> 
> Draco really isn't such a bad person really. He would kind of bully people sometimes but he's not really that bad.
> 
> I have a feeling that when he's older he became an even better person.



That's exactly how it seemed, like he was still some major asshole who doesn't deserve any sympathy. It really annoyed me.

And yeah, I think the epilouge implyed that he became a better person.



Kisame the Shark said:


> I wanted to see The White Tomb.



Even if they don't show the funeral (which I really hope they do show) they will still have to sshow us the tomb. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Voldemort destroys it to get the Elder Wand






spaZ said:


> I really hate how they had Ginny and Harry kiss. It was 10x better in the book.



I completely dislike Harry/Ginny in general, but yes, the scene in the movie was just plain corny.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 22, 2009)

Juli said:


> So true. That was one of the things I enjoyed about the movie. Dracos character and storyline was really well portrayed.
> I was just a bit pissed that the sectumsempra didn't hit his face like it did in the book. -_-



I thought this was one of the worst parts of the film.
His storyline was handled like crap...  and was even made pointless when they left out the Hogwarts battle.


----------



## Juli (Jul 22, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> I thought this was one of the worst parts of the film.
> His storyline was handled like crap...  and was even made pointless when they left out the Hogwarts battle.



Well..I think it was good..XD  But I also think that the ending ruined it.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Anyway as for the curse Harry hit him with....well if it had hit his face, the kids in the theatre coudn't have seen that. It would have been really graphic. That's why they changed it and made all the cuts happen under his clothes so you couldn't really see them.



Yeah, I know. >_< I remember when I was reading that scene for the first time I thought that it will probably not be in the movie because it's too bloody. (though I also thought that the inferi would be too much for the kids)
Still I had hoped to see at least some tiny scratches..XD


----------



## kostiakot (Jul 22, 2009)

the film  was pretty boring..until the end


----------



## Koari (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG I WATCHED IT LAST WEEK.
LOVED IT.
<33 (:

Although they made Dumbledore's death really sucky.
D:


----------



## Beastly (Jul 22, 2009)

the middle was kinda boring after the weasly house burned down.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2009)

Watched it earlier today, and I have a couple negative things to say:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*1.*Malfoy looked like he drank some aging potions, a lot.
*2.*I understand why they had the burrow burned down, to spice up the movie...but it was pretty weak how the handled it. Bellatrix drew a circle of FIRE! around the house, and then Harry and Ginny run out onto a soundstage where they turn around and look at reeds.

I know who can't have someone be seriously injured during this scene, but you couldn't have added a little bit of spell-tossing...or even some dialogue?

*3.*The omission of Dumbledore's funeral. I believe someone in this thread said they did it to change the tone of the film. I have to disagree with that, they cut it out solely for the runtime. When the film faded to black after the whole lighter wands pointed towards the sky, I was about to applaud. I thought the credits were about to roll, and that they had the balls to end the movie on such a downer.

Only for the movie to continue on. The scenes afterward pretty much did the same thing the funeral did in the book, provide hope for the future. Now, I wouldn't be surprised if someone like Chee comes in here and says I just hate happy endings, but yeah, I was kinda disappointed by it.




With that said, this movie is being juggled between being ranked third or second of the HP movies. The movie is definitely the best looking of the series, with the brief Quidditch scene being the absolute highlight. It's crazy how much Yates has improved from OotP.


----------



## punkcookie (Jul 22, 2009)

I just saw most of it today, and it wasn't as good as I expected. It was an amazing-looking movie, of course, but I wish they hadn't changed some things like Dumbledore meeting the Dursleys, the Harry and Ginny kissing scene, and the Burrow burning down. Plus, for people who haven't read the books, this movie wouldn't have made much sense, since it didn't really have a clear, direct storyline :/


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 22, 2009)

This is my favorite Harry Potter movie. I really loved the whole ~artsy~ direction it had.

I didn't like the romance in it though. On the other hand, I think this movie made me like Draco a lot better. I didn't really feel anything for him in the book, but I think seeing him made me understand him more.


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2009)

Movie really fucking sucked. Seriously.

By far the worst in the series in my opinion.

Changed far to much shit, cut out way to much shit.

and to top it all off, they made Fawkes sound like a fucking seagull. This is somewhat key in comforting Harry in the book, how does a fucking sea chicken comfort anyone?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 23, 2009)

all the movie was a watered down version imo.
Nevertheless it was entertaining but everyone was left with doubts.

btw I liked Rons Ex-GF


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 23, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Movie really fucking sucked. Seriously.
> 
> By far the worst in the series in my opinion.
> 
> Changed far to much shit, cut out way to much shit.



I thought it was the best in the series so far. Did you see how much they cut out of Order of the Phoenix? I know I bring this up all the time but what about Sirius' mirror!?!?!


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought Draco's character was done _really_ well in this movie


----------



## Grape (Jul 23, 2009)

Panic said:


> I thought it was the best in the series so far. Did you see how much they cut out of Order of the Phoenix? I know I bring this up all the time but what about Sirius' mirror!?!?!



They made it super bland and cut/changed too much. It's understandable, but it's like, can't they include canon shit like Harry going to G. Commons before they goto the cave? then the tower scene can make sense. instead of harry, for some reason, staying below, fully mobile... two memories, well three... I was wanting to see the other memory, where riddle sr bites it.. other stuff as well...

really, the only thing I loved about this movie was Slughorn. He was pretty spot on...

otherwise i think most of the acting was pretty awkward and just plain bad. malfoy, cissi, bella, snape, ginny, slughorn were all good. greyback looks perfect, no idea about acting skills... 

they made fawkes sound like a seagull (this will never stop pissing me off)

they made it seem like harry had to hide the book from himself, instead of the hbp... like harry is going to attempt anymore attacks he may find in it.. 

but yeah, its probably because hbp and DH are the only books I read before seeing the movie... well DH isnt out obviously, but yeah... they really murder the books...

makes me want a more planned out series of movies in the future... now that all the books are done, they could start fresh and make a killer series... hell I would rather have an animated series/movies than the current movies lol

AND whats been pissing me off about the movies recently, is that you see mass students wearing muggle clothes in hogwarts... seems like you only saw robes in the first movies... :| 

it's like they butcher the book, trying to make a love story that just happens to be wrapped around a minor set of events that revolve around voldy/evil. you know what i mean? the battle scenes in HP movies are dope now though, but they skip a major one in HBP! anti climatic... at least order had good fight sequences for a climax... though they did butcher the hell out of the department of mysteries....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 23, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> This is my favorite Harry Potter movie. I really loved the whole ~artsy~ direction it had.
> 
> I didn't like the romance in it though. On the other hand, I think this movie made me like Draco a lot better. I didn't really feel anything for him in the book, but I think seeing him made me understand him more.



I agree completely.  I disliked the way they did a few of the scenes- wtf was with that scene at the Burrow?!- and because they put in so much romance, they ended up cutting out a lot of stuff they could have otherwise put in.  I think that was their biggest mistake.

Still, the acting was much better than the first few movies, they didn't add/change an insane amount- though they removed and embellished a lot- and I loved the look of it.

I was disappointed in Fawkes during the second movie so I didn't really care about his portrayal in this because I knew they weren't going to do it better.

Slughorn was good.  I hadn't pictured him like that, but he did very well.  Malfoy was incredible, which is why I wish they hadn't altered the scene where Harry used Sectumsempra on him.  Really a shame.



> AND whats been pissing me off about the movies recently, is that you see mass students wearing muggle clothes in hogwarts... seems like you only saw robes in the first movies... :|



This has bothered me since the 3rd movie.  I guess that they're trying to add visual interest, but it's still stupid.

Anyway, aside from the fiasco that was the 3rd movie, all of the movies have been better than the LotR movies, and yet I see so much more bitching about the Harry Potter movies than I did when the LotR movies came out.  Must be because Harry Potter didn't have bishies in the beginning.


----------



## Trism (Jul 23, 2009)

I absolutely agree about the muggle clothes. Seriously, it just kind of takes away from the magical aspect for me.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 23, 2009)

But you can't argue that Draco looked fly.


----------



## Trism (Jul 23, 2009)

True, true.


----------



## Bossman (Jul 23, 2009)

haha draco has a bigass forehead and kinda looked like a bitch all movie. 

i thought the movie was good even though everyone's complaining about the funeral. i think its like you gotta find something to complain about. i didnt think it was that sirius(haha) as an offense.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 23, 2009)

lmfao Tom Felton has really big feet! And he has those long, finger looking toes XD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

I wonder if he'll wear a wig in the next movies.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 23, 2009)

Panic said:


> lmfao Tom Felton has really big feet! And he has those long, finger looking toes XD



Don't a lot of male feet look like that though?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Good question.

The males I notice, they do. Myself, I have moderate-sized feet.

Though, it's not like we take notice of feet.

I did, because in badminton, a certain size of feet contributes to balance.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 23, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> This has bothered me since the 3rd movie.  I guess that they're trying to add visual interest, but it's still stupid.
> 
> Anyway, aside from the fiasco that was the 3rd movie, all of the movies have been better than the LotR movies, and yet I see so much more bitching about the Harry Potter movies than I did when the LotR movies came out.  Must be because Harry Potter didn't have bishies in the beginning.



I just saw this now. It's true that yes, them walking around in muggle clothes in school most of the time is annoying. I dress up for the movies in the Slytherin robe and everything but the characters aren't wearing them most of the time.  It is true that dressing up in those outfits are actually quite uncomfortable though really. 

As for what you said about LOTR....kind of surprised that anyone would think the Harry Potter movies are better than LOTR. LOTR was epic, very well done. It won best picture and was nominated all the other times when it didn't win. Harry Potter never comes close to that and is definitly not as good.

I mean I respect your opinion though. I just am kind of surprised by it.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Good question.
> 
> The males I notice, they do. Myself, I have moderate-sized feet.
> 
> ...



I hardly know anything about badminton but it's interesting that you play it. It feels like hardly anyone plays that.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 23, 2009)

Juli said:


> Well..I think it was good..XD  But I also think that the ending ruined it.



Yeah that's kind of my biggest argument for why this film sucked as an adaption. The whole ending that _wasn't_ there just ruined it.



Gaawa-chan said:


> Anyway, aside from the fiasco that was the 3rd movie, all of the movies have been better than the LotR movies, and yet I see so much more bitching about the Harry Potter movies than I did when the LotR movies came out.  Must be because Harry Potter didn't have bishies in the beginning.




Please tell me you're fucking shitting me.
Even mentioning the Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter films in one sentence is a disgrace to first mentioned.

This comes from someone who has read both series a dozen of times. And you find it weird why there is nearly no bitching towards the LotR films and they are being considered as one of the top film productions ever made. Maybe it's you?


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone else stunned by both Draco and Snape's abundance of sexyness?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't give a darn about Draco. But Snape and teen Tom Riddle are 

Evil Sexy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2009)

XxIsabelleUchihaxX said:


> Anyone else stunned by both Draco and Snape's abundance of sexyness?



i'm stunned by how old Draco looks in that pic a few pages back...holy shit brits age poorly.


----------



## Xion (Jul 23, 2009)

My Take:

Book Reader = OMG what is this shit?! They cut EVERYTHING and left in all the sappy, angsty shit no one cares about! What about the final battle, WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Non-Book Reader = Not bad. A little too much talking at parts with some rather weird transitioning and plot development, but pretty good.


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2009)

I read the book and I fit the second description. :ho


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2009)

I didn't have that much of a problem until the confrontation with Malfoy and the Death eaters, wasn't that they cut too much really. More like the crappy way it was done...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2009)

Enjoyable movie, but i still believe 4-5 were more entertaining.


----------



## mr cricket (Jul 24, 2009)

Did they show Fred and George in the movie?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 24, 2009)

mr cricket said:


> Did they show Fred and George in the movie?



Yep. They were taking names and kicking ass with their joke workshop.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2009)

mr cricket said:


> Did they show Fred and George in the movie?



Yup, in the beginning of the film.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 24, 2009)

How much are these? 

Fred Weasley, George Weasley: 5 galleons. 
Ron Weasley: How much for me? 
Fred Weasley, George Weasley: 5 galleons. 
Ron Weasley: I'm your brother! 
Fred Weasley, George Weasley: 10 galleons.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL that part was funny.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought the movie was alright, but the ending was disappointing. Everything happened too fast.  



> Fred Weasley, George Weasley: 5 galleons.
> Ron Weasley: How much for me?
> Fred Weasley, George Weasley: 5 galleons.
> Ron Weasley: I'm your brother!
> Fred Weasley, George Weasley: 10 galleons.



Gotta love the twins


----------



## Vanity (Jul 24, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> How much are these?
> 
> Fred Weasley, George Weasley: 5 galleons.
> Ron Weasley: How much for me?
> ...



Yeah I lol'd at that too. XD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2009)

I wonder if they'll omit the death from the last film.

It is a film adaption, of course. So changes are bound to happen.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder if they'll omit the death from the last film.
> 
> It is a film adaption, of course. So changes are bound to happen.




*Spoiler*: __ 




You mean you think they'll omit the deaths of some of the more minor characters like Fred(I think Fred was the one that died right?)

I wonder if the owl won't be killed either.

I just think a lot of kids would cry....although I hope they don't change it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2009)

Nagini lives so as to not piss off PETA.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 24, 2009)

^
I would laugh outloud if I saw a reaction to that after the seventh movie is released^^


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2009)

talk about an anticlimatic movie

feels like it was missing about half an hour


----------



## Last Shadow (Jul 24, 2009)

PETA nearly protested PoA when they saw that Buckbeack had a near-death scene.

I think one part that still stands out to me was Harry's interaction with Slughorn whilst hyped up on Felix Felicis, and McGonagall's quip at the beginning of the movie.

(After getting harry to take up Potions)
"Potter! Take Weasley with you, he looks far too happy up there."


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 24, 2009)

wasn't there a battle throughout the entire school whilst dumbledore was killed by snape? also, didn't dumbledore go flying like 100 feet in the air in the book as well?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> wasn't there a battle throughout the entire school whilst dumbledore was killed by snape? also, didn't dumbledore go flying like 100 feet in the air in the book as well?



Yeah they cut it out, because they didn't want it to be too similar to DH.

Lol I laughed at the ten galleons scene as well.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 24, 2009)

The movie was epic even though it missed out the key stuff like dumbledore's death. How does that not fit in the movie when it's in the book?

In 5 days it made $394 million. Fucking hell. It broke all the movie records.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 24, 2009)

TheDarkLord said:


> The movie was epic even though it missed out the key stuff like dumbledore's death. How does that not fit in the movie when it's in the book?
> 
> In 5 days it made $394 million. Fucking hell. It broke all the movie records.



Uh, it's only made $191,833,631 domestically so far. In the same 9 days, The Dark Knight pulled in $290,119,997.

 Do I even have to mention this page


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2009)

The last Harry Potter film will most likely break it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 25, 2009)

Part of me thinks they'll tone down the violence by a large factor in the movie.


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder if they'll omit the death from the last film.
> 
> It is a film adaption, of course. So changes are bound to happen.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Snivellus? They'll surely alter how he dies, book death was pretty gruesome, at least as far as HP movies are concerned. I think this is who you're referring to? Bella, Voldy? 

I'm really not looking forward to DH films. The second, maybe, but it's going to suck wherever they decide to cut the book in half. Hopefully they will sacrifice a lot of the first 2/3rd's to make the last portion 'worthy'.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The last Harry Potter film will most likely break it.



Last films, actually. Dunno if you know that Deathly Hallows is coming out in 2 parts. The 2nd part will probably make more money, though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh jeez, I wish for Bellatrix, they change it to having her confronting Neville in the last film.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2009)

Some of my friends are watching the 6th movie 3-4 times. is the movie really that great?


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2009)

Fuck no.

Read the book. It's 1. a Thousand Times Better 2. a Smaller Download and 3. You actually understand what the fuck is happening.


mmm hmmm


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 25, 2009)

Unimpressive adaptation. 

Harry's introduction really did make me cringe. Did we _need_ to see him flirting with a random waitress? Radcliffe's acting is also as inconsistent as ever -- when he was chasing after Snape at the end, for example, I was left rather cold. His ranting just came across as juvenile, and his anger never touched me. In my opinion, that scene should have been the best in the film -- Harry's rage at Snape should connect to the audience's own frustration and bitterness to make the scene utterly explosive. Instead, I found myself sharing Snape's disdain for Harry's silliness. Alan Rickman, on that note, is as great as ever -- I particularly love how he can skewer the other characters with a mere glance, and his voice is perfect. It's a shame that he was somewhat hindered by the mediocre script, though -- it felt like untapped potential.

To be fair to Radcliffe, he had a few good moments, and he was certainly better than the wooden Ginny and dull Hermione. Ron was decent, nothing outstanding. Helena Bonham Carter was as deliciously unhinged as always, but had barely anything to work with -- the character was utterly superficial, a cardboard cut-out. (This is more a fault with the source material than the film, though.) The teen romance angst was painful to sit through, even though some of it was played in a tongue-in-cheek fashion.

They DID do a good job in creating an appropriate atmosphere for the Hogwarts raid, though, and hammering it home in the aftermath. (The scene where Bellatrix is walking over the tables and kicking the glasses/dishes while Malfoy's expression is agonised, for example.) The problem is the stuff that happens in-between, and this stuff happens to be arguably the most important part in the whole series. I'm referring to the death scene, of course -- they really gave Dumbledore a crappy send-off with this idiocy. Why on earth was Harry not paralysed, as he was in the book? The movie makes him look pathetic and cowardly, and actually asks us to believe that he would stand there watching and do nothing. Regardless of whether he gave his word or not, he would have definitely tried to intervene if able to, which is why the book gives a perfectly sound explanation for why he didn't. What the movie did here is almost akin to character assassination -- it just doesn't work. To make it worse, they have Snape enter in a completely different, sillier and totally unnecessary way. The Malfoy actor did a surprisingly good job here, though, and Dumbledore delivered his last lines well. It's a shame that this gets lost under all the crap surrounding it.

Good book-to-movie adaptations are _The Lord of the Rings_. They're not entirely faithful either, but still manage to be brilliant due to superb acting, clever scriptwriting choices and constantly impressive direction, all of which were lacking in this film. Hell, none of the Potter films have impressed me at all, so it wasn't a real surprise. The books are much better.


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm referring to the death scene, of course -- they really gave Dumbledore a crappy send-off with this idiocy. Why on earth was Harry not paralysed, as he was in the book? The movie makes him look pathetic and cowardly, and actually asks us to believe that he would stand there watching and do nothing. Regardless of whether he gave his word or not, he would have definitely tried to intervene if able to, which is why the book gives a perfectly sound explanation for why he didn't. What the movie did here is almost akin to character assassination -- it just doesn't work. To make it worse, they have Snape enter in a completely different, sillier and totally unnecessary way. The Malfoy actor did a surprisingly good job here, though, and Dumbledore delivered his last lines well. It's a shame that this gets lost under all the crap surrounding it.



QFT. 

I rationalized why they did it this way, and it's BULLSHIT!

It's because they skipped over the lovely part of Harry going to the G. Tower, getting his Invisibility Cloak and passing off the Felix Felicis.

Seriously, that entire scene would have taken THREE minutes tops. Between 10 and 15 seconds of Harry running. Two, maybe three minutes of him meeting up with homiez in Gryffindor Tower. Ten seconds running back.

Oh, but then they would have to walk down to Hogs Mead, where the bar owner would tip off Malfoy. 

And well, then ofcourse they would have to disapparate and apparate to and from Hogs Mead. 

Hell, they only had 10 minutes to spare for the entire ending, we can all understand right? Time is money. 

grrrrr

How about we throw away the 5 minute intro of storm and bridge disaster, about 20 minutes of romantic bullshit, and give Dumbledor, JK Rowling and HP fans a little fucking respect?

Also, they fucking owned Harry Potters character, as you said. They set it up so that in DH, Harry would be blaming himself instead of despising Snape! 

I hope JK Rowling rips them a new asshole.

Then, I see interviews with Daniel Radcliffe, where he is saying Harry is around 17/18 in this film?? Almost twenty? Really? I suppose his mothers charm lifts when he's 19 in Harry Potter Non-canon Movie Universe?

Oh and while watching the first movie recently, I thought, hey! is Harry really supposed to fucking murder Quirrell? So Harry has split his soul in HP MovieVerse? lol


----------



## forumer147 (Jul 26, 2009)

I do agree that the movie ending is way too fast I thought their is some continuation but I am shocked that it finished way to fast then.. I just dont like Jinny she is my most hated character in Harry Potter...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

forumer147 said:


> I do agree that the movie ending is way too fast I thought their is some continuation but I am shocked that it finished way to fast then.. I just dont like Jinny she is my most hated character in Harry Potter...



All of Harry's love interests are bland, when it comes down to it. One's whiny and clingy the other's a generic tomboy.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 26, 2009)

It was pretty good, in my perspective. I haven't read all the Harry Potter books, but now I'm curious to read the rest. I'm pretty sure the movie is nowhere near as good as the books (as it never is) but I'm sure they did their best.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> It was pretty good, in my perspective. I haven't read all the Harry Potter books, but now I'm curious to read the rest. I'm pretty sure the movie is nowhere near as good as the books (as it never is) but I'm sure they did their best.



Actually HBP is better than it's book counterpart in my opinion.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 26, 2009)

I've heard a bunch of people talking about it, but most said that it wasn't as good  .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2009)

Book 6 > Film 6

That easy.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 26, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Actually HBP is better than it's book counterpart in my opinion.



When someone says this, especially about the latest two films, I honestly doubt they've read the books/the particulair books.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> When someone says this, especially about the latest two films, I honestly doubt they've read the books/the particulair books.



I've read all of them actually while OOTP movie was horrid, and the pacing was terrible, I did rather like HBP, but as i've previously in this thread, They needed The House of Gaunt sequance, and left in the Castle Battle and and Funeral scenes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2009)

The movie was meh...

But Felix'd Harry was highly amusing.

"And the pincers...."


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

the movie didn't show enough of the Tom Riddle memory scenes.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 26, 2009)

This movie was godawful, the amount of important scenes exchanged for random stuff like that barmaid at the start is just inexcusable.
The only thing good about it was the acting on Snape and Malfoy, Dumbledore wasn't bad either. Also, the scene with Bellatrix towards the end was awesome.


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought this was one of Dumbys worst movies.... right when I had convinced myself this Dumby was better than the previous :/

First Dumby, after years of loving him, was too frail after reading the books...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder how different Dumbledore's portrayal onscreen would be if Richard Harris still lived to the end. . .


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2009)

I just couldn't see him being the man Dumbledor developed into. The new guy fits more, though I hated him for the longest time.

Mostly though, everything is shitty as a result of the first movie. Not planning it as a complete series.

Now though, it would be amazing if a cartoon movie or series were made, new movie series could also be made in the future... much better planned from the start. They should get like 9 year olds for the main cast in first movie lol. Then slip em growth stunt!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 26, 2009)

the movies have been going downhill for 3 reasons: 

1. The books have gotten longer making the movies seem chopped up (i haven't read the books and even I can tell)

2. Change in directors

3. No Richard Harris to play Dumbledore...this guy whose been playing him since Azkaban just never felt right. He doesn't have Harris' presence.


edit: though I definitely see this Dumbeldore playing the faggy role in the last movie better than Harris, whom i just can't picture as gay.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2009)

I think Emma Watson became too attractive.  It just isn't believable for a girl like her to be so attached to a weird looking dude like Weasley.  Hermione in the books certainly never blossomed the way she has.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

They replaced Dumblefore's funeral with a really crappy scene.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I think Emma Watson became too attractive.  It just isn't believable for a girl like her to be so attached to a weird looking dude like Weasley.  Hermione in the books certainly never blossomed the way she has.



It kinda reminds me of a riff from Riff-Raff Theatres mst of the Sorcerer's Stone, where during they Train-ride one of them asks "So this girl goes from Annoying bitch, to smoking hot jailbait in three movies?"



beastly0123 said:


> They replaced Dumblefore's funeral with a really crappy scene.



I agree, I looked to my sister today after I got done rewatching it, and asked her if they could possibly come up a with worse scene to end the movie.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2009)

_@Rukia: I know exactly what you mean, she has become far too attractive. Personally, she distracts me from the movie. I find myself looking at her in her scenes and not paying any mind to the movie._


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 26, 2009)

DominusDeus said:


> Uh, it's only made $191,833,631 domestically so far. In the same 9 days, The Dark Knight pulled in $290,119,997.
> 
> Zatoichi's Cane Sword



Uh, no. Link removed Check Box Office section.

Up to the current date it's made over $600 million.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I agree, I looked to my sister today after I got done rewatching it, and asked her if they could possibly come up a with worse scene to end the movie.



It took everyone there to remove one death mark. while in the 4th book, 5 aurors alone removed the death mark near the camp site.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2009)

TheDarkLord said:


> Uh, no. Again, I recommend Smogon Check Box Office section.
> 
> Up to the current date it's made over $600 million.



Domestic=/=International.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2009)

I was annoyed with how Dumbledore's death was carried out.  Why couldn't Harry have been hidden by his invisibility cloak?  Why were different characters involved in that scene?  Why were all of the major battles skipped?

One of my favorite scenes in the book was the aftermath of Dumbledore's death.  Tonks, Remus, Minerva, Hermione, Ron, and Harry all discuss Snape's activities prior to Dumbledore's death.  I thought that scene was bloody brilliant.  So why wasn't it in the fucking movie?!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Why were all of the major battles skipped?



I'm re-reading the sixth book because it's been so long so I can't really comment on the rest of your questions, but I can answer that one.

So the battle at the end of Deathly Hallows doesn't look like a retread.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Book 6 > Film 6
> 
> That easy.



Every book > Every movie.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 27, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> edit: though I definitely see this Dumbeldore playing the faggy role in the last movie better than Harris, whom i just can't picture as gay.



Just to clarify; there is absolutely nothing in the books that makes you assume that Dumbledore is gay. It's just something that Rowling told readers afterwards and when you give your own twist to Deathly Hallows, could be true.

I myself like to forget she ever said something like that.
Dumbledore isn't gay.



Rukia said:


> I think Emma Watson became too attractive.  It just isn't believable for a girl like her to be so attached to a weird looking dude like Weasley.  Hermione in the books certainly never blossomed the way she has.





This goes for most of the cast.



Vonocourt said:


> So the battle at the end of Deathly Hallows doesn't look like a retread.



They don't compare. Both are fought for different reasons and in a different way. The filmmakers just suck that much.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 27, 2009)

TheDarkLord said:


> Uh, no. What will happen when Team Hawk strikes? Check Box Office section.
> 
> Up to the current date it's made over $600 million.



Okay:



> To date, the film is reported to have made $201.1 million in North America and $437.1 million worldwide.



The wikipedia use of "worldwide" means foreign only, the US (domestic) earnings are not included. Currently, from BoxOfficeMojo.com:

Domestic: $221,834,000
Foreign: $405,300,000
Add the two together and you get:
Worldwide: $627,134,000 (foreign and domestic)

So again, this puts the 12 day domestic total at $221.8M. _The Dark Knight_'s 12 day domestic total was $333,929,159. During its time at theaters, _The Dark Knight_ earned a worldwide total of $1,001,921,825. Current worldwide record holder is _Titanic_ at $1,842,879,955.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2009)

DominusDeus said:


> Okay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So? The Dark Knight earned over a billion after months, the HP has earned over 600 million after 12 days. It's still in the bloody cinema. And it doesn't matter about domestic, it matters about the worldwide earnings. The whole world isn't domestic you know. 

I do know all the totals. I'm just saying HP is having a very good record, it's exceeded at meeting expectations. It's already catching up with transformers 2 and that movie was out before, the HP movie is going to reach a billion soon.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 27, 2009)

I find Watson's looks overrated. She's pretty and all, but I prefer Helena Bonham Carter <3


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 27, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I find Watson's looks overrated. She's pretty and all, but I prefer Helena Bonham Carter <3



well yeah...but Watson wouldn't look bad with a face full of the sticky icky.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 27, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> well yeah...but Watson wouldn't look bad with a face full of the sticky icky.



I was really close to being repulsed and disgusted.

But then i thought, "Oh yea, she's legal now!  "

Carry on.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

OK, be honest before you saw the 6th movie and/or read the 7th book. who expected an Harry x Ginny couple?


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 27, 2009)

TheDarkLord said:


> So? The Dark Knight earned over a billion after months, the HP has earned over 600 million after 12 days. It's still in the bloody cinema. And it doesn't matter about domestic, it matters about the worldwide earnings. The whole world isn't domestic you know.
> 
> I do know all the totals. I'm just saying HP is having a very good record, it's exceeded at meeting expectations. It's already catching up with transformers 2 and that movie was out before, the HP movie is going to reach a billion soon.



You're right, it IS doing very well in foreign countries, but it DOES matter about the domestic total, because that's ONE country, while the foreign total is spread over nearly two dozen countries.

So far, Half-Blood Prince has broken 4 records:

Worldwide Openings
Foreign Opening Weekends
Widest PG Rated Openings
Widest PG Rated Releases

As for Transformers 2, yeah, it looks like it's catching up because Transformers 2 is WINDING DOWN. Looking at the first 12 days of both movies, there are NO days where Half-Blood Prince made more than Transformers 2. Harry Potter's 13th day (Today, Monday) has to total more than $6,406,454 to beat Transformers 2's 13th day.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jul 27, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> OK, be honest before you saw the 6th movie and/or read the 7th book. who expected an Harry x Ginny couple?



Me. The only other person I could think of Harry could end up with was Cho, but by the end of the 5th book, that was pretty much out the window. 

The main character's romantic interest and eventual spouse is someone who is nervous and timid every time she sees him...remind you of any character interactions from Naruto?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Buzz Killington said:


> Me. The only other person I could think of Harry could end up with was Cho, but by the end of the 5th book, that was pretty much out the window.
> 
> The main character's romantic interest and eventual spouse is someone who is nervous and timid every time she sees him...remind you of any character interactions from Naruto?



yup sure does. I think her name starts with a H and ends with I-N-A-T-A. lol.
But I really did expect him to be with Hermoine.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jul 27, 2009)

Nah, I never expected Harry/Hermione. It's too much like NaruSaku. I basically figured Ron would be with Hermione from the start. That's not to say I support SasuSaku, tho. I guess my favorite, LeeSaku, would be like Neville/Hermione.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Buzz Killington said:


> Nah, I never expected Harry/Hermione. It's too much like NaruSaku. I basically figured Ron would be with Hermione from the start. That's not to say I support SasuSaku, tho. I guess my favorite, LeeSaku, would be like Neville/Hermione.



Narusaku is alright. But Hermoine and Ron had arguements all the time.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I don't hate NaruSaku either. Just prefer NaruHina because any offspring they have would be about the most powerful ninja imaginable (descended from two Hokages-you know Naruto will make it-and have the Byakugan), and holding out hope for LeeSaku.

Ah, the HP/Naruto character comparisons. Here's how I tried to match characters up within the HP trio and Team 7:

Naruto & Harry: Both orphaned as babies, both saved the world as babies, both have a mark from this ordeal (Harry's scar and Naruto's sealing mark on his stomach), both hated by those who raised him, both found acceptance later.

Sakura & Hermione: Both considered to have the most book smarts, both in love with the third person on the team, not afraid to lash out when their teammates are acting stupidly.

Sasuke & Ron: Hardest to find comparisons between the two. But both abandoned their teammates at some point, Ron under the influence of Voldemort's Horcrux, and Sasuke under the influence of Orochimaru's cursemark.

Although there are times when Harry has more in common with Sasuke than Naruto, and Naruto is more like Ron than Harry.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Buzz Killington said:


> Yeah, I don't hate NaruSaku either. Just prefer NaruHina because any offspring they have would be about the most powerful ninja imaginable (descended from two Hokages-you know Naruto will make it-and have the Byakugan), and holding out hope for LeeSaku.
> 
> Ah, the HP/Naruto character comparisons. Here's how I tried to match characters up within the HP trio and Team 7:
> 
> ...



Never put 2 and 2 together like that. lol. u deserve rep.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2009)

Buzz Killington said:


> Yeah, I don't hate NaruSaku either. Just prefer NaruHina because any offspring they have would be about the most powerful ninja imaginable (descended from two Hokages-you know Naruto will make it-and have the Byakugan), and holding out hope for LeeSaku.
> 
> Ah, the HP/Naruto character comparisons. Here's how I tried to match characters up within the HP trio and Team 7:
> 
> ...



My god, this comparison makes me wanna hate HP as much as naruto but then i think how most of these characters don't act like each other and I'm happy again.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jul 27, 2009)

lol, thanks. And don't get me started on Voldemort and Orochimaru. Well, you can, since it could get me more rep. Both betrayed their village, both tutored by the wise master (Dumbledore and Sarutobi-those two can get their own comparison) who ended up distrusting them, both left when denied a position of power (Orochimaru for Hokage, Voldemort for DADA teacher), both can summon snakes, both more than willing to sacrifice their minions for their own ends. Although Orochimaru is no longer considered the "main" villain.

Also, Asuma and Kurenai may be set up to be Lupin and Tonks. After dropping hints and skirting around the issue, we find out that both couples are indeed involved with each other. Each has a kid before the series is over. Both Lupin and Tonks are dead, and thus far, we have already lost Asuma. Will Kurenai be next after she has the baby?

Also there is still some ambiguity about Kabuto's allegiances...Snape, maybe?


----------



## citizentiger (Jul 27, 2009)

I like the way you think.


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2009)

I honestly didn't even pay attention to pairings. At all. The only pairing I was interested in was HarryLuna, and I knew it wasn't going to happen.

Now that I think about it, I did like HarryHermione and I thought they'd be together, until I read the the Yule Ball scene.

But for the most part, I read HP for the plot, not the romance.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2009)

Buzz Killington said:


> lol, thanks. And don't get me started on Voldemort and Orochimaru. Well, you can, since it could get me more rep. Both betrayed their village, both tutored by the wise master (Dumbledore and Sarutobi-those two can get their own comparison) who ended up distrusting them, both left when denied a position of power (Orochimaru for Hokage, Voldemort for DADA teacher), both can summon snakes, both more than willing to sacrifice their minions for their own ends. Although Orochimaru is no longer considered the "main" villain.
> 
> Also, Asuma and Kurenai may be set up to be Lupin and Tonks. After dropping hints and skirting around the issue, we find out that both couples are indeed involved with each other. Each has a kid before the series is over. Both Lupin and Tonks are dead, and thus far, we have already lost Asuma. Will Kurenai be next after she has the baby?
> 
> Also there is still some ambiguity about Kabuto's allegiances...Snape, maybe?



holy crap. you're smart. got any more comparisons?


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jul 27, 2009)

Let's see...again, Dumbledore is similar to the 3rd Hokage, due to their responsibilities, their loyalty to Hogwarts/Konoha, and their having trained the eventual villain.

Neville is similar to Lee, in that they were both seen as failures early on. Neville was thought to be a squib, whereas Lee couldn't use his chakra properly. They both became heroic and powerful through hard work and the support of their friends.

Mizuki and Quirrell are similar, as they are the initial villains encountered, who posed as teachers to gain access to something their master needed (the Sorcerer's Stone and the Scroll of Sealing), only to be defeated by the hero.

Voldemort had a goon squad of Bellatrix, Rodolphus (sp?) and Rabastian LeStrange, Antonin Dolohov, and Barty Crouch Jr. Similarly, Orochimaru had the Sound Four/Five (six if you count Ukon).

Also, the Chuunin Exams and Triwizard Tournament were similar, in that they were major spectator events, brought together participants from many different nations, required brutal competition, resulted in many deaths over the years, but ultimately were a sign of friendship and goodwill.

Here's an interesting question: If Naruto characters were sorted into Hogwarts houses, who would be sorted where? I see the breakdown going something like this:

Gryffindor: Naruto, Lee, Hinata
Hufflepuff: Chouji, Tenten, Kiba
Ravenclaw: Shikamaru, Sakura, Shino
Slytherin: Sasuke, Neji, Ino


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you really comparing Naruto to Harry Potter?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 27, 2009)

^....

That post above you coupled with your response just made me laughxD


----------



## bancy (Jul 28, 2009)

I liked Harry Potter. RELATIVELY to the rest of the movies, I didn't think it sucked as much. :|


----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2009)

If you're comparing Harry Potter and Naruto, go ahead and slap yourself.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 28, 2009)

Despite how much I bashed the previous Harry Potter movies, I have to admit that I quite enjoyed watching the Half-Blood Prince. Well, up until the death of Dumbledore anyway. The ending seemed very rushed and disappointing compared to the original.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 28, 2009)

The ending was rushed. at least it followed the book better than order of the phoenix.


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Are you really comparing Naruto to Harry Potter?



This.  Seriously.



Everyone keep posting, so we can start a new page that doesn't have any rediculous Naruto-HP comparisons on it, please~


----------



## Vanity (Jul 28, 2009)

Buzz Killington said:


> Yeah, I don't hate NaruSaku either. Just prefer NaruHina because any offspring they have would be about the most powerful ninja imaginable (descended from two Hokages-you know Naruto will make it-and have the Byakugan), and holding out hope for LeeSaku.
> 
> Ah, the HP/Naruto character comparisons. Here's how I tried to match characters up within the HP trio and Team 7:
> 
> ...



Well, if you look hard enough you can always find some things in common with everything.

So yeah, of course they have some stuff in common....although the stories really are radically different.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

Harry potter and naruto are so similar though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

The character or the story?


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jul 30, 2009)

The characters, mostly. Basic personalities, and how supporting characters interact with the main character.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm re-reading Half-Blood Prince and I realized they didn't make Hermione and Ron Prefects in the movie.


----------



## Kek (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought they were made Prefects in the fifth book, and Harry questioned Dumbledore about it at the end why he wasn't chosen for the position.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2009)

Was their being Prefects important in any way? I really can't remember.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 30, 2009)

Not really... but it was just something I felt they didn't need to leave out.


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2009)

Why shouldn't they? Everything else was felt unworthy.


----------



## Naya (Aug 1, 2009)

Watched it finally and liked a lot the effects, but the plot looks so cropped. I don't read HP, I find it too... well, I just greatly dislike these books, but always loved movies. This time they made greater effects, but general action became like toren to unsychronized pieces.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 1, 2009)

Why didn't they spend some more minutes and have the fight between the students and the death eaters at the end?

This is foolishness.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 1, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Why didn't they spend some more minutes and have the fight between the students and the death eaters at the end?
> 
> This is foolishness.



Well they did explain why....they said it was because....


*Spoiler*: __ 




.....a similar thing happens in the last book. They felt it would be too much like repetition.




Of course, most of us still wish it hadn't been changed.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 1, 2009)

they cut out that fight cause of repition. wow. i thought that fight was one of the best parts in the book.....


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 1, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well they did explain why....they said it was because....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And honestly that is the most retarded excuse ever, this battle could have served as a preview for the final one, since it's on a smaller scale and the good guys don't really 'win' at the end. It would have been a nice parallel to the final one. Ah well


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, their reasoning behind removing the fight wa stupid.. just like the removing of Dumbledore's funeral.

Part of me wonders if they did it to save money.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 2, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Yes, their reasoning behind removing the fight wa stupid.. just like the removing of Dumbledore's funeral.
> 
> Part of me wonders if they did it to save money.



hollywood always tries to save money in one way or another. hope they don't do it in the next movie though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually sort of agree with their reasoning.

Makes the Battle for Hogwarts more epic.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I actually sort of agree with their reasoning.
> 
> Makes the Battle for Hogwarts more epic.



While it'll probably make the final battle more epic, it made the ending for this movie rather bad.

I mean, the Death Eaters walk calmly through Hogwarts, Bellatrix destroys the Great Hall, they blow up a log cabin, and they do all of this unopposed? It made no sense.

And they ruined Harry's confrontation with Snape, which was supposed to be the highlight of the book.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 2, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> And they ruined Harry's confrontation with Snape, which was supposed to be the highlight of the book.



Yeah it didn't really seem very dramatic did it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2009)

No, it didn't.

But it could have been worst.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 3, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah it didn't really seem very dramatic did it?



Not at all, because they removed all of the tension from it. Harry's rage over Dumbledore's death was underplayed, and they didn't even have Snape mention James at all.



Comic Book Guy said:


> No, it didn't.
> 
> But it could have been worst.



Well it could always be worse. It's like I said, I agree that removing the fight will make the final battle seem more epic (providing that they do it well, because lately it seems that the wizards mostly just  shoot concussive blasts from their wands ) but they could have put a bit more effort into the ending for this one, at least when dealing with Harry and Snape.

Overall, the movie was done pretty well. I only wish they'd have put in the House of Gaunt and did a little more with the ending.


----------



## Panos (Aug 3, 2009)

I didnt like the movie. I felt it wasnt sychronized(spelling) well and everything felt out of space. The conversations were small with no feeling inside them and Snape dissapointed me in this film. No funeral for the headmaster(wtf?) and as an actor he failed to remind me Dumble of the book. I would dare to say that the actor who played the HM in the first two movies was better but sadly he died. Also, the kiss bettwen Harry and Rons sister, Ginie(spelling) was bad. No feeling whatsoever(put some tongue for Gods sake). I would say that Mcgonagal(spelling again) was superb. Also, i would like to see some quiditch matches adapted from the book as well as more of Voldemorts past....


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2009)

I really could care less about the funeral really. Sure it would have been nice, but all the other shit they skipped would have been better.

We should start a list of things from book 7 that must not be skipped and send it, with death threat, to producers.


----------



## Panos (Aug 3, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> I really could care less about the funeral really. Sure it would have been nice, but all the other shit they skipped would have been better.
> 
> We should start a list of things from book 7 that must not be skipped and send it, with death threat, to producers.



I totally agree with this. Lets begin suggestions please: 1. The radio with Din and etc...


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 3, 2009)

2: The dursleys i feel its quite important as the love seal breaks away etc 

Oh have u guys seen the pics from the sventh film theer are already ones of dobby's death and and hermoine as bellatrix..


----------



## Panos (Aug 3, 2009)

3. The ear getting off.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 3, 2009)

nara90 said:


> 2: The dursleys i feel its quite important as the love seal breaks away etc
> 
> Oh have u guys seen the pics from the sventh film theer are already ones of dobby's death and and hermoine as bellatrix..



Do you have a link?



peaceful said:


> 3. The ear getting off.



I'll have to see it to believe they would keep that scene in, considering that they didn't even have Malfoy get slashed across the face in this one.


----------



## forumer147 (Aug 4, 2009)

I like the effects of Harry Potter Half blood Prince butI just dont like Jenny and Harry Potter since their seems no spark in them I like it better if hermione and Harry would end up in the end LOL....

I would like to asked why Sirius/Snape didnt kill Harry but he killed Dumbledore or is it their plan already ((Dumbledore and Snape)) that he will kill him so they can penetrate to dark force?


----------



## Grape (Aug 4, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see it to believe they would keep that scene in, considering that they didn't even have Malfoy get slashed across the face in this one.



All your DH behind the scenes pic needs... several hundred pics already up... Link removed

At least we know shell cottage will end in the first movie... let's hope gringotts is covered also....  that leaves like 6 chapters for DH2? Would be decent..


----------



## Sen (Aug 4, 2009)

DH1 ends with Shell Cottage?  That is kind of surprising I guess, hopefully they'll make sure to still include a lot from the books in both movies.  I suppose the second one could have stuff from earlier in the book too technically


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 4, 2009)

Chasing the Doe i presume


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

I wonder what the last film will be called.


----------



## KissTheRain (Aug 4, 2009)

> I wonder what the last film will be called.


Possibly Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows? :lol:


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 4, 2009)

Probably Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 2.

I doubt they'll add anything to the title.


----------



## Sen (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I think Part I and Part II would be better so people know they're based on the same book.  Plus I wouldn't want to see what title they might make up


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 4, 2009)

god, the last book sounds so good I wanna read it now.


----------



## Future (Aug 4, 2009)

Doesn't really matter what they call the two movies. As long as they make the movie as accurate as possible since it will be the last two movies. Better be some epic stuff in there.

Just think about how old they will be in the last movie though.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what the last film will be called.



Haha....yeah actually you've made me wonder that now since they are spliting it into 2 films. Surely they can't name them both the same thing can they?

Perhaps they'll add on "Part 1" and "Part 2" after the Deathly Hallows title.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 5, 2009)

This movie was wack! And yes, I did read the book. Well, chapter summaries of it. And they say that this is the best HP movie. Yeah right! I still think that Goblet of Fire was the best one.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 5, 2009)

Chaos Hokage said:


> This movie was wack! And yes, I did read the book. Well, chapter summaries of it. And they say that this is the best HP movie. Yeah right! I still think that Goblet of Fire was the best one.



agreed film sucked prisoner of azkaban is best IMO


----------



## ehra2008 (Aug 6, 2009)

I wanna asked if what is the last book called and do you have any spoilers of it ???I really wish Harry Potter will not end up with Ginny I just dont like her ..


----------



## stavrakas (Aug 6, 2009)

WTF was up with this movie? I just watched it, my god they changed half the book. I mean the other movies ommited several stuff, but at least they kept what they showed pretty much close to the books. 

This was such a disaster... They left out the only action-packed scene from the book (the mayhem after Dumbledore died), Snape saw Harry at the top of the tower (WTF?), Bellatrix burned down the Weasly house (???) and last but not least Luna succeeded in casting a spell on Harry's cloak which was the worst case of them all. Those who have read the 7th book know that (spoilers for the 7th book)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Harry's cloak is the 3rd hallow and _cannot_ be removed from him by force!!




I guess it was funny at certain moments and the visual effects were great, but man what a waste


----------



## Beastly (Aug 7, 2009)

stavarkas, i feel your pain, i was dissapointed with the movie too.


----------



## ATY (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> god, the last book sounds so good I wanna read it now.



Its rubbish the series really went downhill after book 5, tbut the he movies have been been getting better and better .


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

ATY said:


> Its rubbish the series really went downhill after book 5, tbut the he movies have been been getting better and better .



the 7th book was pretty good. umm, the 6th movie was kinda bad.


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2009)

ATY said:


> Its rubbish the series really went downhill after book 5, tbut the he movies have been been getting better and better .



you're ass backwards..


----------



## Adonis (Aug 13, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> you're ass backwards..



You narcissist! How could you insult someone just for disagreeing with your opinion!?


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

harry potter is better as a read anyway. the movies were pretty good, dissapointed with the 6th one though.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

Books are almost always better than their movie adaptations.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Books are almost always better than their movie adaptations.



yeah, didnt like how they removed some parts from the half blood prince.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> yeah, didnt like how they removed some parts from the half blood prince.



Mainly at the end. The scene with Harry and Snape should have been so much better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Mainly at the end. The scene with Harry and Snape should have been so much better.



Yeah I know that scene lacked so much emotion, in my opinion. Alan Rickman should not have stayed calm for that.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Mainly at the end. The scene with Harry and Snape should have been so much better.



yeah, there was almost no emotion behind that or the would-be funeral of dumbledore.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Mainly at the end. The scene with Harry and Snape should have been so much better.



this. 

i lol'd when Malfoy pussied out of killing dumbledore, simply because i knew he was gonna pussy out anyways.


----------



## snoph (Aug 15, 2009)

I liked how the half-blood prince was explained in one offhand comment.

"O btw I'm the half-blood prince, lol"


----------



## Kiyiya (Aug 16, 2009)

Just saw this. Pretty different from the book but it was O.K.


----------



## Grape (Aug 16, 2009)

Adonis said:


> You narcissist! How could you insult someone just for disagreeing with your opinion!?



I said he was ass backwards. If you take that as an insult, you need to get off mamas tit and grow up.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2009)

snoph said:


> I liked how the half-blood prince was explained in one offhand comment.
> 
> "O btw I'm the half-blood prince, lol"



yeah, they needed to focus a little more on the half blood prince in the movie. since it is the title......


----------



## forumer147 (Aug 18, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> yeah, they needed to focus a little more on the half blood prince in the movie. since it is the title......



I think they have established the character of the half blood prince it just that the fighting scene in the end seems abrupt and it end abruptly too


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2009)

the Burrow burning down was so much better in the Book 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Seriously WTF was that bullshit


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 18, 2009)

Adonis said:


> You narcissist! How could you insult someone just for disagreeing with your opinion!?



Bah, the only narcissist around here is me. 



Gnome on Fire said:


> the Burrow burning down was so much better in the Book
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yes, that was rather random. They really could have spared that scene and put more time and effort into other parts of the movie that needed it.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 18, 2009)

forumer147 said:


> I think they have established the character of the half blood prince it just that the fighting scene in the end seems abrupt and it end abruptly too



exactly what i meant. but the whole movie seemed to focus around draco malfoy more.


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

I felt like the movie was dead on with the book, i suppose it lacked a lot of the action that people were hyped for in the raiding of Hogwarts by the Deatheaters. Only really noticed one difference (mind you i haven't read the book over in a year or more) was that Dumbledore didn't petrify Harry in the Draco scene at the top of the tower. Ah well, i enjoyed it.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 18, 2009)

My main problem with the latest movies is them trying to be funny and putting in random scenes. 

The book has enough material to be funny and I couldn't understand why they put the burrow scene in the movie, it raised my eye brow when it appeared mainly out of shock. The time spent in that scene could have gone towards the battle at the school.


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

What was the burrow scene? The scene where it get set on fire?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 18, 2009)

> What was the burrow scene? The scene where it get set on fire?


Yeah that, it just came across as random. Ron cock blocking Harry made me laugh though.

For one it made no sense for Deatheaters to be able to apperate into the Burrow like that. I'm pretty sure they had the order protection surrounding the place. Charms were set up so that you couldn't apperate in that location you had to get there by foot.


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

I really don't remember that whole running in the field scene in the book as well. Looking back on it now, i do agree with you that it was unnecessary


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Bah, the only narcissist around here is me.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, that was rather random. They really could have spared that scene and put more time and effort into other parts of the movie that needed it.*



Like adding in the House of Gaunt for example.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Like adding in the House of Gaunt for example.



Oh god yes. Not including the House of Gaunt was one of their biggest mistakes,


----------



## Cair (Aug 20, 2009)

I though tit was pretty good. Though I cried when Dumbledore died...D8


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2009)

Cair said:


> I though tit was pretty good. Though I cried when Dumbledore died...D8



Funny I started chuckling and started singing Freefalling.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2009)

Indeed. I know they really tried with Dumbledore's death, but it just came out looking silly. The slow motion fall and the music, added with that wand scene, had people actually laughing in the theatre.


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 21, 2009)

This movie was a disgrace to the book


----------



## Beastly (Aug 21, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Indeed. I know they really tried with Dumbledore's death, but it just came out looking silly. The slow motion fall and the music, added with that wand scene, had people actually laughing in the theatre.



ppl were laughing? All i felt was pity towards this movie.



JustPimpin said:


> This movie was a disgrace to the book



Word.


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 6, 2009)

As much of a HP fan as i am. I couldnt avoid comparing the movie to the book once i saw it.
The awaited final battle near the end of the film: I remember it being better in the book since it was a war between aurors and death eaters. In the movie they just came and killed dumbledore, and they left. Also i expected dumbledore´s death to be more emotive.
The romance scenes weren´t what anyone who has read the book would expect.
By the way i remember aragog being bigger.
Overall i dont say this movie is bad, because it isnt. Its just that they toned down important scenes from the book, and thats the only negative aspect i found.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Demon said:


> The awaited final battle near the end of the film: I remember it being better in the book since it was a war between aurors and death eaters. In the movie they just came and killed dumbledore, and they left.



For me I had read that they did that before I went to see the movie so I wasn't as disappointed because I already knew it wasn't going to be in it.

It still sucks though, yeah.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 6, 2009)

They took the best book and made it into the shittiest movie.. 

(IMO of course)


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 17, 2009)

I liked the movie but i didn't like the way they cut out the fight at the end.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 18, 2009)

Dark Demon said:


> As much of a HP fan as i am. I couldnt avoid comparing the movie to the book once i saw it.
> The awaited final battle near the end of the film: I remember it being better in the book since it was a war between aurors and death eaters. In the movie they just came and killed dumbledore, and they left. Also i expected dumbledore?s death to be more emotive.
> The romance scenes weren?t what anyone who has read the book would expect.
> By the way i remember aragog being bigger.
> Overall i dont say this movie is bad, because it isnt. Its just that they toned down important scenes from the book, and thats the only negative aspect i found.



yep, i was very dissapointed in that. and if they do that to the next movie, im gonna be angry. They cut out important scenes, and ended up making the movie much worse.


----------

